# The thread for random single COMPLAINTS.



## Carrie (Jul 16, 2006)

Complaints, not confessions. Big or small, random or specific, bring 'em on. Get it off your chest and see if you feel better. 



I'll go first:
It's Sunday afternoon, and I'm spending it writing a big stupid proposal for work. I'm using phrases like "Client reports must be fixed to accurately represent revenue and compliance #’s; we also need to provide reports that make it crystal clear how product is enhancing clients' business". 

It's all just too Office Space for words. 


Edit: *Not* meant to be a thread for complaints about the site - these should be random complaints about your life, etc.


----------



## Mini (Jul 16, 2006)

I think it should be legal to execute anyone who neglects to wash his/her hands after using the washroom.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 16, 2006)

Me too, that's totally gross.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 16, 2006)

Wow, I complain about everything (for fun, not like my life is falling apart) and I can't think of anything right now. 

I will though, no worries.


----------



## GoddessNoir (Jul 16, 2006)

I wore new shoes today and they pinched my feet.  Why can't they make wide shoes wider?


----------



## saucywench (Jul 16, 2006)

Mini said:


> I think it should be legal to execute anyone who neglects to wash his/her hands after using the washroom.


Agreed! (I've discussed this matter in an older thread.)

I believe at the very least that offenders, when caught dirty-handed before exiting, should be subject before (or while) exiting to vocal ridicule and embarassment. Something. Egads!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 16, 2006)

I'll go ahead and complain that this thread even exists. Like I need another outlet for my complaining. I'm trying to be positive, dammit!

My back is out of line and it hurts!


----------



## Carrie (Jul 16, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I'll go ahead and complain that this thread even exists. Like I need another outlet for my complaining. I'm trying to be positive, dammit!
> 
> My back is out of line and it hurts!



I know, but see, the idea is to just say it here and let go of it, rather than keeping it inside and letting it fester and be all negative and stuff. 

Know what I mean, jellybean?


----------



## IdahoCynth (Jul 16, 2006)

I am sick of the damn "join weight watchers" signs they hang in the womens room and on the notice boards at work. I am tired of seeing the scale they put in the rest room.

And I agree and volunteer to be the shooter for people who refuse to wash their nasty ass hands after using the rest room.


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 16, 2006)

IdahoCynth said:


> I am sick of the damn "join weight watchers" signs they hang in the womens room and on the notice boards at work. I am tired of seeing the scale they put in the rest room.
> 
> And I agree and volunteer to be the shooter for people who refuse to wash their nasty ass hands after using the rest room.



 Omigod there's a scale at your job?! WTF? Where do you work?

I HATE scales. Not because I hate what they reveal, but what they don't. A scale has nothing to do with the way my clothes fit, thank you.​


----------



## Shikamaru (Jul 16, 2006)

I really hate my wireless internet. I cant seem to get speeds above 20kb a second on my downloads, and it never seems to stay connected when I really need to use it.

And I hate commercials on TV, particularly those for medicine.

oh and Im really sick of how hot and humid its been, I just now devised a way to make my dehumidifier run non stop.


----------



## rainyday (Jul 16, 2006)

I can't figure out a way to add an extra week to the calendar. I can cut and paste things in Word, Quark, Photoshop....why shouldn't I be able to add another week into a simple calendar just as easily. All I'm asking for is seven measly extra days.


----------



## Jes (Jul 16, 2006)

I hate that sometimes, when I get what I want, I'm ...nonplussed about it. Damnit, way to be crazy, Jes!


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 16, 2006)

What about all these clowns who, you know, think the world owes 'em a living? :doh: Huh?

I'm mad as a bunny in a wet duffel bag, I tell you.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jul 16, 2006)

*OK, it's freakin' hotter than freakin' crap here for about the umpteenth freakin day in a row and the humidity is 90 freakin percent! Doesn't God know that this is freakin' Southern California, and it is not supposed to be this freakin' hot or humid here, and fat girls can't stand this freakin' humidity, because....*

What's that you say?

Global warming??




[size=-2]In my best Emily Latilla voice....[/size]


Nevermind.


----------



## moonvine (Jul 16, 2006)

I would like to complain about the crazy people who work for nonprofits. We have some crazy people who are scaring all our volunteers away.

I hate it that my cat has a birth defect and probably won't live long. I cry about it every day.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jul 16, 2006)

I breastfed all night long and boy howdee does my back hurt. Nah, I didn't actually breastfeed, but every single one of my patients was having difficulty getting their babies to latch, and so I spent all night long hunched over in impossible positions, coaxing little babies to nurse. My mid back is killing me. Ouch.

On the flip side, it keeps my chiropractor in business.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 16, 2006)

My life sucks. But I'm not sure if this is the right place for specifics...


----------



## elle camino (Jul 16, 2006)

the corner store on my block does not see fit to refrigerate their hummus. which i guess isn't necessarily against the rules, it's just that i really can't stand warm hummus. so i have to stick it in the fridge for like 20 minutes before it's palatable and I WANT IT NOW. 
ahem.


----------



## Shikamaru (Jul 16, 2006)

*Warm Coca Cola. 
*Not having a towel in the bathroom after taking a shower.
*Owning 100% of the PS2 Games, but not the PS2.


----------



## Tina (Jul 16, 2006)

Another one who detests people who don't wash their hands after going to the bathroom. 

Another related bathroom one: tiny-ass women who hover their weightless little keisters over the toilet seat. The seat might have been perfectly fine before their pissy asses got to it, but no, they must hover and spray pee everwhere, so that when I get there with my jumbo jet-sized ass -- an ass that WILL NOT HOVER, by the way, I have to clean their shit up. 

Yes, it pisses me off. Why, does it show?


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 16, 2006)

Tina said:


> Another one who detests people who don't wash their hands after going to the bathroom.
> 
> Another related bathroom one: tiny-ass women who hover their keisters over the toilet seat. The seat might have been perfectly fine before their pissy asses got to it, but no, they must hover and spray pee everwhere, so that when I get there with my jumbo jet-sized ass -- an ass that WILL NOT HOVER, by the way, I have to clean their shit up.
> 
> Yes, it pisses me off. Why, does it show?


Even worse: Guys that hover when taking a shit on a public toilet. 

And, remember, our aim completely sucks.


----------



## Tina (Jul 16, 2006)

Okay, you win. Ew.


----------



## Egbert Souse (Jul 16, 2006)

1. People who rag about people not washing their hands after using the bathroom when my peepee is the cleanest part of my anatomy and lord _knows_ what kinda microbes are crawling around on those nasty water faucet handles.

2. It's so hot, it's just _*stupid*_.

3. Writing an obscenely long list of other whiney complaints for this thread and losing it before i got it posted.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 16, 2006)

Egbert Souse said:


> 3. Writing an obscenely long list of other whiney complaints for this thread and losing it before i got it posted.



This made me laugh so, so hard.


----------



## Shikamaru (Jul 16, 2006)

*Loosing your wallet in the process of moving, only to find it 7 months later.
*Spending the money in said wallet in 20 seconds.
*Stupid People.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 16, 2006)

Shikamaru said:


> *Loosing your wallet in the process of moving, only to find it 7 months later.
> *Spending the money in said wallet in 20 seconds.
> *Stupid People.



Stop being so fussy. Snakes on a (muthafuckin') Plane is coming, for cripes sake!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 16, 2006)

Guys and toliets..lol..I just spent an hour cleaning our bathroom..living with a boy sucks and I told my brother he's on bathroom duty next time around..YUCK


----------



## IdahoCynth (Jul 16, 2006)

The trick to washing your hands in a public rest room is this.

pull out a paper towel (if there are any, take your own just incase)
turn on the water with the paper towel
push the soap dispencer with the paper towel
wash your hands and DO NOT touch the sides of the sink or anything else
grab another paper towel and use it to dry your hands
turn off the water with the paper towel or a new one
open the door with the paper towel.

I take my own paper towels to the rest room just incase there are not any in there. 

I keep a roll of paper towels, hand sanitizer and disinfectant wipes in my cube, because you never know who is going to come in and sneeze on or touch your stuff! And I need to sanitize my hands after I touch the damn door to get in the office.


----------



## Missy9579 (Jul 16, 2006)

I hate when you find a food you really love, and before you get your fill of it, it is discontinued.

Wendys puts out once a year bacon, mushroom cheddar melts. I love them, but they come and go so fast. Dominos used to make this double melt pizza, 2 thin crusts with this great cheese spread in the middle, I lived on it for months, and one day, i call and they say sorry, no more. WTF, no warning, I wasnt allowed to prepare myself for withdrawl. Nothing.

Oh and by the way......for some reason the Wendys sandwiches were offered in MA longer than in CT, what gives!!!


----------



## IdahoCynth (Jul 16, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> Omigod there's a scale at your job?! WTF? Where do you work?
> 
> I HATE scales. Not because I hate what they reveal, but what they don't. A scale has nothing to do with the way my clothes fit, thank you.​



Yes there are scales. Last year they got new digital scales and I had to giggle when I went in one day and saw them broken laying there "dead". I hoped they wouldnt be replaced but by the next week there was a new set of scales in there. They think that by getting everyone to join weight watchers they are going to save money on insurance. I hope in a few years they find out that many of their weight watchers are fatter than before and they are not going to save a dime on insurance.

(I'd rather not say where I work, I don't need them finding my posts )


----------



## Egbert Souse (Jul 16, 2006)

Carrie said:


> This made me laugh so, so hard.



4. Insensitive people who laugh at my pain.


----------



## Shikamaru (Jul 16, 2006)

*Snakes on my


Carrie said:


> (muthafuckin')


 plane


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 16, 2006)

IdahoCynth said:


> Yes there are scales. Last year they got new digital scales and I had to giggle when I went in one day and saw them broken laying there "dead". I hoped they wouldnt be replaced but by the next week there was a new set of scales in there. They think that by getting everyone to join weight watchers they are going to save money on insurance. I hope in a few years they find out that many of their weight watchers are fatter than before and they are not going to save a dime on insurance.
> 
> (I'd rather not say where I work, I don't need them finding my posts )



That would make me wanna break every scale that showed up if they kept trying to replace 'em. 
I didn't mean mentioning where you worked literally... no need to provide potential stalker fodder. 

:doh: Ok, my complaint is sort of a self-inflicted irritant:
I hate making a to-do list when I'm peppy and rarin' to go only to completely ignore it when the energy disappears. 
Sigh.​


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jul 16, 2006)

IdahoCynth said:


> I am sick of the damn "join weight watchers" signs they hang in the womens room and on the notice boards at work. I am tired of seeing the scale they put in the rest room.
> 
> And I agree and volunteer to be the shooter for people who refuse to wash their nasty ass hands after using the rest room.



I have colleagues who do not WASH their hands after using the bathroom. To me, the act of WASHING includes the use of soap. They simply run their hands under water & towel off. Actually, I see a lot of women do this; one day while having a break, I mentioned it to two of my coworkers. Both of them looked at me as if I were a germophobic nutcase, and said that they do it too. They claim that that act of rubbing their hands together is what gets rid of germs. I said that vigorous rubbing, combined with using SOAP, is what gets rid of germs. They disagreed. I dropped it, and filed away a mental note to never, under any circumstances, eat food that either of them have prepared with bare hands


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 16, 2006)

Yes, wash your hands with damned soap. Even bar soap is satsfactory, but it's the soap that kills germs. Otherwise, we'd just masturbate the germs away.

Now for my complaints:

My IBS: There's nothing worse than getting diarrhea at the most random times. End of story.

All this damned mandatory overtime. I'm sick of it. I'm tired, and I have shit to do with my life. 

Growing out my pubic hair. I remembered why I don't like it. Highly itchy. Can't wait until the wax. Friday! Friday! Friday!


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Jul 16, 2006)

what annoys me......... going into a plus size store & the models on the ads arent even plus size.....& if they are to who? oh wait the media please they are average I wanna see someone "BIG" & beautiful give me a fat girl damn it 
& I think we all know what I mean


----------



## Carrie (Jul 16, 2006)

It makes me sad that I have so many friendships with wonderful, amazing women here at Dim, and they all live so far away from me.  

I would dearly love to be able to spend real time with all of them.


----------



## Jes (Jul 16, 2006)

we didn't sign the kyoto accord.

and now god is punishing us. real, real bad.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 16, 2006)

Jes said:


> we didn't sign the kyoto accord.
> 
> and now god is punishing us. real, real bad.



What are you complaining about? You owe me a kidney, woman.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 16, 2006)

I wanted to complain about something - but then I realized I have nothing to complain about. We are in Texas where we wanted to be. The company has put us up in a very nice hotel for a month. We are closing on our house in 2 weeks. Wayne's settlement he was waiting on came through. We paid off all our credit cards a few months ago. We found the perfect house. I found a purple couch and loveseat. Wayne is OK with me painting the whole house various shades of purple.

And today I made my closest friend smile from ear to ear because of something I had made for him - and his wife is OK - and we sent her flowers that she just loved. Making others happy rocks!!!!!!

Life is good - sorry.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 16, 2006)

Tina said:


> Yes, it pisses me off. Why, does it show?



That's nothing. Try and use a men's room and then you have the right to complain. You have to dodge a mine field of urine puddles before you can even get to the toilet. Which I will mercifully not describe.

I always envied the fancy women's restrooms I saw in department stores. Let me tell you can't put a potted plant in a men's room because you know some guy would just take a leak in it. And carpet in a men's room would obviously be futile.

Men's rooms general consist of cement floors with a drain in the center, one toilet (you don't want to be near) and three urinals with a generous supply urine surrounding them on the floors.

Consider yourself lucky.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 16, 2006)

Oh my god, pookies. Love you all to tiny little bits, but this is not The thread for random single public bathroom complaints. Let's vary the content a bit more, or I'll have to go all tiara on your asses. Again.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 17, 2006)

I think I'm gonna hurl.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 17, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I think I'm gonna hurl.



Feel better!


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 17, 2006)

My only complaint as of yet is that I currently haven't had all that much time to post at this forum. I've been really busy, lately.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 17, 2006)

Luckily, this thread isn't going away. It'll be here tomorrow for, yet, another complaint.

All my joints are starting to HURT. Isn't 39 too early for arthritis to show up?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 17, 2006)

Oh.. Today (Sunday) was National Ice Cream Day.

Nice.. now I find out.


----------



## BBWMoon (Jul 17, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Oh.. Today (Sunday) was National Ice Cream Day.
> 
> Nice.. now I find out.





awww... Fuzzy....  Sorry hon!


----------



## BBWMoon (Jul 17, 2006)

Here's mine:


I haven't taken a single picture of my New Beetle... because my camera
is broken.

Geez. I should have 100 photos by now.  
(The Avie is from a pic off the net)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 17, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> All my joints are starting to HURT. Isn't 39 too early for arthritis to show up?


Good question. But what if it's even three years earlier? (Though, thinking about it, some of these joints are aching for years now...)


----------



## Tina (Jul 17, 2006)

I know, Swampy, you've been missed, too. You bring more fun to the board.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 17, 2006)

I have loads of time... its just when I'm not posting.. its because there just isn't a keyboard within reach.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 17, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I think I'm gonna hurl.



Sorry if my life makes you nauseous AnnMarie.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 17, 2006)

What? It was Cow Appreciation Day on Friday (14th) at Chik-Fil-A too. 

A free meal combo to anyone who shows up in a cow costume.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 17, 2006)

I regret nearly ever spontaneous unsolicited private message I've sent. And there's fuck lot I can do about it now.


----------



## Friday (Jul 17, 2006)

> I regret nearly ever spontaneous unsolicited private message I've sent.



Not the one you sent me I hope. I liked it.

I'm pissed off because my hubby's coming home...for one lousy day, then he leaves again for another week. I hate it when he's gone. I may have to cancel his yearly fishing trip.



Nah, he enjoys it too much but I may have to go shopping a lot to console myself while he's gone.


----------



## Egbert Souse (Jul 17, 2006)

I hate it when the human race does stuff with the sole purpose of pissing me off.

I'm not talking about little things, like making bizarre choices of people to run for president of the United States, i'm talking about BIG stuff, like finding out how i loathe the Rep System on this board and making it so when you start getting to be a big shot, the cans start _lighting up._

That's _so_ tacky and i'm NOT amused.

*grrrr*

*sob*


----------



## Jes (Jul 17, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Oh my god, pookies. Love you all to tiny little bits, but this is not The thread for random single public bathroom complaints. Let's vary the content a bit more, or I'll have to go all tiara on your asses. Again.


you're the one who talked kidney.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 17, 2006)

Egbert Souse said:


> 4. Insensitive people who laugh at my pain.



And this made me laugh even harder.


----------



## Mini (Jul 17, 2006)

Kinsey's sick and we don't know what's wrong, and even if we did we couldn't afford to do whatever to heal her.


----------



## Shikamaru (Jul 17, 2006)

*Finding out that yesterday was National Ice Cream day.
*The news never has anything good to report


----------



## Carrie (Jul 17, 2006)

Mini said:


> Kinsey's sick and we don't know what's wrong, and even if we did we couldn't afford to do whatever to heal her.



I'm so sorry, M.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 17, 2006)

Mini said:


> Kinsey's sick and we don't know what's wrong, and even if we did we couldn't afford to do whatever to heal her.



I'm really sorry about this.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 17, 2006)

Mini said:


> Kinsey's sick and we don't know what's wrong, and even if we did we couldn't afford to do whatever to heal her.


I'm so sorry..my puppy was like this for a week..come to find out it was just a really bad athritis attack..we seriously thought she was going to die because she couldn't move or walk..but she finally came around..I really hope the same happens for Kinsey


----------



## Jes (Jul 17, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I'm so sorry..my puppy was like this for a week..come to find out it was just a really bad athritis attack..we seriously thought she was going to die because she couldn't move or walk..but she finally came around..I really hope the same happens for Kinsey


did you have her on metacam? that's what kitty was on. who knows what the hell is wrong with them? They can't tell us! couple that with the insane level of fierce love and dependence we feel and it's a goddamned trainwreck is what it is.


----------



## Mini (Jul 17, 2006)

We're not really sure what it could be. She seems to have a lot of energy, and she's as happy and playful as ever, but we get the impression that she's also in a fair amount of pain. She pants non-stop. Like, if she's not sleeping, she's panting like it's going out of style. 

Also, she gets about twice as much food as Brooker does, and she won't gain weight. She's even lost a bit over the past few weeks. Not good.

She's got a vet appointment tonight. Hopefully it'll be something easily-rectified, 'cause as I said, we don't have a heck of a lot of money.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 17, 2006)

Jes said:


> did you have her on metacam? that's what kitty was on. who knows what the hell is wrong with them? They can't tell us! couple that with the insane level of fierce love and dependence we feel and it's a goddamned trainwreck is what it is.


We didn't put her on anything..just let nature take it's course.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 17, 2006)

I went outside for just a minute, and little black fly bit me on the leg. It hurts, and now I'm plagued by the feeling that there are bugs crawling all over me.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jul 17, 2006)

Carrie, you're just so darn irresistible. How could it NOT take a little nibble of your lusciousness?

My complaint? I hate summer colds -- or whatever it is that making my throat hurt like I swallowed battery acid. Ouchie ouch.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 17, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> Carrie, you're just so darn irresistible. How could it NOT take a little nibble of your lusciousness?
> 
> My complaint? I hate summer colds -- or whatever it is that making my throat hurt like I swallowed battery acid. Ouchie ouch.



Hee, Miss Vicks! My mom used to tell me the mosquitoes picked on me so much when I was a little girl because I was so sweet. 


I'm sorry your throat hurts.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jul 17, 2006)

*Fun With Customer Service*

Scene: On the phone, near the end of the middle-ish of a complaint to an unnamed fat girl clothing retailer, about their having sent the wrong item, and their subsequent unwillingness to correct their mistake in a way that doesn't cost me time and/or money.

BB: "The Postmaster General says if you're sent something you didn't order, you're required to neither pay for it, nor ship it back."

Customer Service Dude: "Well, that's HIS opinion."

BB: "You don't know who the Postmaster General is, do you?"

Customer Service Dude: "No."

BB: "Don't send me any more catalogs, mmmkay?"

Customer Service Dude: "K."

Edited to add addendum complaint: It's Jimmy Scott's 81st birthday, and I always seem to miss the opportunity to see him live by about a day or so. Wishing him many more. (Please.)


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jul 17, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Hee, Miss Vicks! My mom used to tell me the mosquitoes picked on me so much when I was a little girl because I was so sweet.
> 
> 
> I'm sorry your throat hurts.



My mom told me the same thing, and naturally I'm passing along such false information to my kids as well.  And thanks. It'll be a big ol' hot tea sippin' day today. Fortunately the weather's cooperating and it's not in the 70's and 80's like it's been. Hard to drink hotness when you're... um... hot.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 17, 2006)

I was sleeping peacefully until work called and asked if I could get ready for a 2:00 PM meeting at 1:30... Uh, no. I stayed almost an hour over this morning and I sleep during the day. My favorite part is when my boss asked if I sleep ALL day. Yes, I'm an undercover koala, you fuckoff.


----------



## Shikamaru (Jul 17, 2006)

*Starbucks
*The fact that Console Games are gaining immense popularity as the PC Gaming market declines. 
*The PS3 Is going to be like 600 [email protected]$#'ing dollars.
*Super Smash Brothers Brawl isnt coming out until sometime next year.
*The fact that I cant seem complain only once per post.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jul 17, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I was sleeping peacefully until work called and asked if I could get ready for a 2:00 PM meeting at 1:30... Uh, no. I stayed almost an hour over this morning and I sleep during the day. My favorite part is when my boss asked if I sleep ALL day. Yes, I'm an undercover koala, you fuckoff.



Ah yes, the joy of working nights. I know what you mean. My boss always seems surprised that we'd to actually, you know, SLEEP during the day. I've started asking, "Would you schedule a meeting at 2 am? No? Well 2 pm IS my 2 am, mmmkay?"


----------



## Mini (Jul 17, 2006)

OK, I've had a cold for the past week and a half. That sucks, but now it's almost completely out of my system but for the 20-odd pounds of technicolor mucous that keeps coming from my nostrils. FUCK.


----------



## Tina (Jul 17, 2006)

I think I'm sick again. Thought it might be allergies or hay fever, but the Claritin isn't helping. Feeling woozy and weak. Bleh.

Mini, sorry to hear about Kinsey. And your snot.


----------



## Jes (Jul 17, 2006)

my buttocks.


----------



## rainyday (Jul 17, 2006)

It's going to be 100 degrees this weekend--just as I'm running around trying to do a million things so I can get ready to leave for Vegas. (And yeah, I know it will be even hotter in Vegas, but I plan to be sipping cool drinks and lounging in A/C there.)

At least I can do laundry last minute and know it will dry quickly on the line outside.


----------



## Jane (Jul 17, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> I wanted to complain about something - but then I realized I have nothing to complain about. We are in Texas where we wanted to be. The company has put us up in a very nice hotel for a month. We are closing on our house in 2 weeks. Wayne's settlement he was waiting on came through. We paid off all our credit cards a few months ago. We found the perfect house. I found a purple couch and loveseat. Wayne is OK with me painting the whole house various shades of purple.
> 
> And today I made my closest friend smile from ear to ear because of something I had made for him - and his wife is OK - and we sent her flowers that she just loved. Making others happy rocks!!!!!!
> 
> Life is good - sorry.


Fuckin' about time.


YAY!!!! Sandie and Wayne!!!!!


----------



## Jane (Jul 17, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Luckily, this thread isn't going away. It'll be here tomorrow for, yet, another complaint.
> 
> All my joints are starting to HURT. Isn't 39 too early for arthritis to show up?


Fuzzy, I hurt worse in my 30's than before or since. Actually, getting past my 30's has been a blessing.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 17, 2006)

I had this really sweet Air Conditioner in my office you see. Frosty. Chilly. Maybe even shiver-inducing at times. Now, my office is approximately the size of an average closet. The other AC units weren't functioning well in the larger offices, so I said I'd switch for the greater good. Eveyone else was sweaty, and hey, I'm a humanitarian.

Now my unit alternatively blows warm and almost cool air in weird unpredictable cycles. We're on a warm cycle in the office of Tiffany and I'm feelin' might crabby. And by crabby I mean I want people to die.

It's official that my car is the most comfortable place in the world.


----------



## ripley (Jul 17, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> We didn't put her on anything..just let nature take it's course.




Dogs can take aspirin; there's no need to let your pooch be hurtin'. PM me her weight and I'll tell you how much to give her.


----------



## Mini (Jul 17, 2006)

Well, apparently Kinsey has a heart murmur. The vet belives it might be due to bacteria from her teeth backing up into her blood and causing an infection on one of her valves. She's starting on some anti-biotics, and hopefully they'll get her right-as-rain again. 

Wish her luck.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 17, 2006)

ripley said:


> Dogs can take aspirin; there's no need to let your pooch be hurtin'. PM me her weight and I'll tell you how much to give her.



Yupyupyup, ripley's right, folks. But just as a quick aside, never give your pets Tylenol! It works completely differently from aspirin, and is toxic. So buffered/baby aspirin usually okay for dogs, though always best to check with your vet first, but never, ever Tylenol. 

Also, there are some fantastic NSAIDs available for pets now that kick aspirin's ass, so keep that in mind, too. More expensive, of course, but the results can be pretty amazing. 

Lecture over.  (Sorry, I can't keep my mouth shut on pet health topics). 

The puppy dogs of the world thank you, ripley!


----------



## Carrie (Jul 17, 2006)

Mini said:


> Well, apparently Kinsey has a heart murmur. The vet belives it might be due to bacteria from her teeth backing up into her blood and causing an infection on one of her valves. She's starting on some anti-biotics, and hopefully they'll get her right-as-rain again.
> 
> Wish her luck.



Good luck, Kinsey-pooch-puppy! Are they going to do pulse antibiotics with her, M? Where she does a full course now and then does them for a week every month, to keep the bacteria under control?


----------



## Mini (Jul 17, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Good luck, Kinsey-pooch-puppy! Are they going to do pulse antibiotics with her, M? Where she does a full course now and then does them for a week every month, to keep the bacteria under control?



Um... I'd have to get back to you on that. I have no idea.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 17, 2006)

rainyday said:


> It's going to be 100 degrees this weekend--just as I'm running around trying to do a million things so I can get ready to leave for Vegas. (And yeah, I know it will be even hotter in Vegas, but I plan to be sipping cool drinks and lounging in A/C there.)
> 
> At least I can do laundry last minute and know it will dry quickly on the line outside.



WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE.

Vegas.

Sorry, couldn't help it.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 17, 2006)

Mini said:


> Um... I'd have to get back to you on that. I have no idea.



Nah, ignore me. Old habits die hard and all that.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 17, 2006)

What is it with girls and umpteen costume changes throughout the course of the day? My four year old is responsible for damn near half the dirty laundry.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 17, 2006)

ScreamingChicken said:


> What is it with girls and umpteen costume changes throughout the course of the day? My four year old is responsible for damn near half the dirty laundry.



That's just what we _do_, silly. You'd just as soon ask why the sun insists on rising and setting. 

P.S. At least they're little clothes.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 17, 2006)

Carrie said:


> That's just what we _do_, silly. You'd just as soon ask why the sun insists on rising and setting.
> 
> P.S. At least they're little clothes.


Yeah, but 4 or 5 outfits and couple of pairs of pj's or nightgowns per day adds up.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 17, 2006)

ScreamingChicken said:


> Yeah, but 4 or 5 outfits and couple of pairs of pj's or nightgowns per day adds up.



God, I know. I was a nanny for the first half of my 20's, and I still remember the laundry of the three-child family. Eeek!


----------



## Esme (Jul 17, 2006)

My complaint:

I hate it, hate it, HATE IT when I'm in chat and people ask stuff that's none of their business and they'd never dream of asking in real life. 

Some people need to get some manners.  

That is all. Thank you.


----------



## Mini (Jul 17, 2006)

Esme said:


> My complaint:
> 
> I hate it, hate it, HATE IT when I'm in chat and people ask stuff that's none of their business and they'd never dream of asking in real life.
> 
> ...



Let me guess: Weight, size, and measurements?


----------



## Egbert Souse (Jul 17, 2006)

Carrie said:


> And this made me laugh even harder.



Shew! 
Boy, i'm so relieved to see you laughing at my pain again, it doesn't hurt so bad this time. 

It suddenly came to me at work today that my rep-crabbing addendum amounted to crabbing about board stuff, which was expressly forbidden in the Thread Preface. I've been worried SICK about it all day (my gig's not all that cerebral and leaves a lotta brain power free for worrying).

I'm glad i didn't get reamed. 

What with your quantitatively verifiable success as a thread starter, you should start a thread on "Boy, am i glad..." -type stuff.

Anyway, i apologize for posting before the first pot of coffee.

And to make this post on topic, it's still hot as fuck and a buncha other stuff that's really a drag.


----------



## Friday (Jul 17, 2006)

My boss ( who's been in bigger city to the north covering for an on vacation supervisor) called today to say that one boss there is retiring and the other one is being punished for incompetency by being given a better job (oh the f****** joys of government work), so the powers that be want to keep him in big city and stick us with this horrible woman who's tried to get the job for years and always been passed over 'cause she sucks.

I'm so mad I could chew sheet iron and spit nails. #1 - I like my boss. He's one of the best I've had in the 29 years I've worked here. #2 - I *will not* work for the woman they want to put in his place. I had that misfortune when she covered when our last boss was ill or on vacation. She tried to threaten me with disciplinary action for going to a funeral without even asking who's funeral it was. And lots of other shitty tricks.

I have enough seniority to get just about any job that's open, but there aren't any worth having. F***! F***! F***!


----------



## Tina (Jul 17, 2006)

Damn, that sucks, Friday. Guess there's no way to get HER job, eh?


----------



## Jes (Jul 17, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Yupyupyup, ripley's right, folks. But just as a quick aside, never give your pets Tylenol! It works completely differently from aspirin, and is toxic. So buffered/baby aspirin usually okay for dogs, though always best to check with your vet first, but never, ever Tylenol.
> 
> Also, there are some fantastic NSAIDs available for pets now that kick aspirin's ass, so keep that in mind, too. More expensive, of course, but the results can be pretty amazing.
> 
> ...


Srsly. I gave kitty Metacam (what Carrie describes above) and it rocked the house, I'm pretty sure. However, it was a singl esmall drop orally every 48 hours. This has only been Rx'd for cats since summer 2004 (it's dicey and the makers don't really want to say it can be used for cats b/c it can go bad often if misused at all). Lots of vets are Rx'ing it badly apparently, causing owners to damn near kill their pets. I did a lot of reading. Ask lots of questions!! I recommend the drug, but I recommend being a good pet parent more. I sense my cat vet is very on her game (and she should be, for what gf charges me) so she's forward thinking. She takes my cat's BP, with this tiny little cuff. Ohmahgah, i squeal when i see it! it's bloody adorable, like the tiny watch band that Daniel Tiger wore on Mr. Roger's Neighborhood. Meow meow blood pressure, meow! Meow $400 vet bill, meow meow!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 17, 2006)

_Fade in_: A computer monitor is showing a thread where we see:

*Me*: The sky is blue
*Other folks*: _*crickets*_
_fade out_

_fade in:_ _camera is focused on the face of a ticking clock, as we watch time pass._
_fade out_

_fade in:_the same thread as before, a few posts down 
*Some Other Person*: The sky is blue
*Other folks*: No WAY! Are you fer reals?? It's BLUE??? Hey - everybody! Look!! Some Other Person has pointed out something really interesting that we've never heard before!!
*Me*: *glassy stare*

_fade out_


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jul 17, 2006)

Well, Samantha, as long as you're not bitter or anything.  I know what you mean, though. The same thing has happened to me, in every forum I've belonged to, more times than I can count.


----------



## Esme (Jul 17, 2006)

Did you say something Sammie? 

(sorry, I just had to!) :smitten:


----------



## Echoes (Jul 18, 2006)

Well, I found out the University is sending out housing assignments (dorm life again ), but they're not telling you who your roommate is nor giving you contact information. So I've no idea what I need to bring along the lines of appliances and whatnot.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 18, 2006)

There should be a rule about people packing bags that are too heavy for them to lift and carry around the airport. Not talking about disabled people either, just otherwise healthy capable adults


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 18, 2006)

My poor puppy has infections in both of his ears  
and its a huge fight to clean them out and apply the 
medicine...


----------



## ripley (Jul 18, 2006)

Ella Bella said:


> My poor puppy has infections in both of his ears
> and its a huge fight to clean them out and apply the
> medicine...





My sis swears by Zymox, to clean the dog's ears. She got it online (no perscription) and says that it cuts the wax and stuff and keeps them clean for quite a while.

Just FYI. Sorry your puppy is hurting, Ella.


----------



## Jes (Jul 18, 2006)

My ass is literally ON FIRE.


----------



## Echoes (Jul 18, 2006)

Quick! Stop, drop and flop!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 18, 2006)

bump.

My living room (also bedroom and office) light burned out, but there's nary a chair in my apartment that can hold my weight for me to stand on. I'm either gonna have to ask for help, or move my couch to the middle of the room, though I may still be too short.

I hate feeling like I can't do something!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jul 18, 2006)

Jes said:


> My ass is literally ON FIRE.



Dare I ask....? (Probably not. )

I have way more packing to do and I don't wannnnnaaaaa. I just want my stuff to magically move itself from my place here.... over there. Preferably without even me having to snap my little fingers. How lazy is that?


----------



## Carrie (Jul 18, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> bump.
> 
> My living room (also bedroom and office) light burned out, but there's nary a chair in my apartment that can hold my weight for me to stand on. I'm either gonna have to ask for help, or move my couch to the middle of the room, though I may still be too short.
> 
> I hate feeling like I can't do something!



Awww.  I'm sorry. I hate that, too - there's a lightbulb at the top of my steps that I'm too scared to change myself (I can just see myself breaking the stepstool and toppling down the stairs, dying, and the dogs eating my face...but that's a story in another thread), so anytime I have an able-bodied male visitor over I make him change it, whether it needs it or not. 

I do hate that feeling of helplessness, though.


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 18, 2006)

Jes said:


> My ass is literally ON FIRE.



It's not gonna work this time, Jes. You've cried wolf for too long.


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 18, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> My living room (also bedroom and office) light burned out, but there's nary a chair in my apartment that can hold my weight for me to stand on. I'm either gonna have to ask for help, or move my couch to the middle of the room, though I may still be too short.



*puffs up his chest like he's a hero or something* Here, I'll change that bulb for you, AFG. In fact, it would be an honor. *fractures his skull though, 'cos he's pretty short too*


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 18, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> *puffs up his chest like he's a hero or something* Here, I'll change that bulb for you, AFG. In fact, it would be an honor. *fractures his skull though, 'cos he's pretty short too*



If you're bleeding on my floor, how is that gonna get us anywhere? Hopefully you got the lightbulb in before you fell!


----------



## Donna (Jul 18, 2006)

We have vaulted ceilings, so to change the bulbs in my recessed lighting, we had to get something similar to THIS. Might solve your light bulb problem....and there's an accessory that you can buy seperately for cleaning/dusting blinds, ceiling fans and air registers.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 18, 2006)

Donnaalicious said:


> We have vaulted ceilings, so to change the bulbs in my recessed lighting, we had to get something similar to THIS. Might solve your light bulb problem....and there's an accessory that you can buy seperately for cleaning/dusting blinds, ceiling fans and air registers.



Donna, you're brilliant. And y'know what's really sad? I have one of those damn things for my garage, and it just never occurred to me to use it in the house. Like it's a....garage tool only or something.  

Except now I have no excuse for luring hapless males into my home.


----------



## Donna (Jul 18, 2006)

"Hapless" males? PLease, woman....you lure HAPPENING males into your home. There's a difference.


----------



## rainyday (Jul 18, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> Dare I ask....? (Probably not. )
> 
> I have way more packing to do and I don't wannnnnaaaaa. I just want my stuff to magically move itself from my place here.... over there. Preferably without even me having to snap my little fingers. How lazy is that?



I confess that at this moment I very much wish I had the nose of Samantha from Bewitched (and the accompanying powers). I'd loan it to you for a day if I had it, too.


----------



## rainyday (Jul 18, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Awww.  I'm sorry. I hate that, too - there's a lightbulb at the top of my steps that I'm too scared to change myself (I can just see myself breaking the stepstool and toppling down the stairs, dying, and the dogs eating my face...but that's a story in another thread), so anytime I have an able-bodied male visitor over I make him change it, whether it needs it or not.
> 
> I do hate that feeling of helplessness, though.



Word of advice: If Michelle happens along and claims to have some contraption that will fix this problem, toss her Dibs back at her and slam the door. 

(P.S. Have you guys seen those dealies you screw on the end of a broomstick that let you change a ceiling lightbulb from the ground. They work as long as you have a bare bulb or a glass shade on it that's open at the bottom.)

Edited to add: Just saw Donna posted what I was talking about.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 18, 2006)

Donna's tool is a great idea!

However, how ELSE am I gonna get a date.

It's a perfect set up. My apartment is dim and romantic. I'm in need of help. I may struggle to do it myself and sigh deeply before my taller companion swoops in to save the day. *shiver.

Yeah, that's about as hot as my mind gets right now.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 18, 2006)

Donnaalicious said:


> "Hapless" males? PLease, woman....you lure HAPPENING males into your home. There's a difference.



I made a note of that!


----------



## Carrie (Jul 18, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Word of advice: If Michelle happens along and claims to have some contraption that will fix this problem, toss her Dibs back at her and slam the door.



I ate too many Dibs tonight. 

I'm pretty sure Michelle has some sort of referral deal going on with Edy's.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 18, 2006)

*Light Bulb Changing Kit with Telescopic Pole & 2 Bulb-Gripping Attachments *

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0006VZAGW/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jul 18, 2006)

Is there *anything* Amazon doesn't sell?

And the correlary to that: Is there *anything* I won't do to avoid packing?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 18, 2006)

See y'all...sure we may be a little whiny in the complaints thread. Sure, we bitch and moan and should probably think about happier things. But look at all the productive dialogue and helpful tips we find when we complain! A lesson for us all, everything in moderation is good, including complaining.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 18, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> And the correlary to that: Is there *anything* I won't do to avoid packing?



Oh, I can think of at least 100 things.


----------



## Mini (Jul 18, 2006)

Well, here's a qualified complaint: While I'm pleased that there are plenty of hours to be worked over the next month, I am *not* at all happy about working 4 straight 72-hour weeks. (With travel time factored in it's probably closer to 100-hour weeks. Not good at all.)


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 18, 2006)

This thread is fucking GREAT! Nothing to complain about here!  :wubu:


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jul 19, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Oh, I can think of at least 100 things.



Yeah me too, apparently. Or at least one -- hanging out online, getting diddly done.


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 19, 2006)

Besides, I spoke with Michelle and she's sending me a coupon for HALF PRICE Dibs, my first two boxes!  Wow!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 19, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> Yeah me too, apparently. Or at least one -- hanging out online, getting diddly done.



I meant I can think of at least 100 things you could do that would make packing look like a walk in the park..

Reason #32: Swabbing your body with salmon oil and rolling around in the grass.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 19, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Besides, I spoke with Michelle and she's sending me a coupon for HALF PRICE Dibs, my first two boxes!  Wow!



I'm actually glad for once my grocery budget is so tightly restricted. You can't be obsessed over something if you never try it. I'm living a happy Dibs free life. I'm so Dibs free I'm really not sure what they are.


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 19, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> If you're bleeding on my floor, how is that gonna get us anywhere? Hopefully you got the lightbulb in before you fell!



Yeah, the bulb's in. Sorry 'bout your floor.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jul 19, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I meant I can think of at least 100 things you could do that would make packing look like a walk in the park..
> 
> Reason #32: Swabbing your body with salmon oil and rolling around in the grass.





Given that I just heard a moose shambling and .... making whatever weird noises moose make when they're calling to each other ... I think I'll pass on the salmon oil. 

You just don't realize how much crap you have until you have to put it all into boxes.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 19, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Yeah, the bulb's in. Sorry 'bout your floor.



Well, I'm perfectly capable of mopping, sooooo I think I won here.


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 19, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> You can't be obsessed over something if you never try it. I'm living a happy Dibs free life. I'm so Dibs free I'm really not sure what they are.



Oh, you're probably just in denial. They ARE that good (or so I hear - I still haven't tried 'em.) There are half-price coupons for 12-step Dibs addiction meetings tho too. (The meetings take place in the frozen foods aisle of yer local supermarket I'm told.)


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 19, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Reason #32: Swabbing your body with salmon oil and rolling around in the grass.



That's probably a lot further down the list than #32 tho.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 19, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> That's probably a lot further down the list than #32 tho.



MAYBE I'M COUNTING TO 100 INSTEAD OF 1, OK?!?!?!?


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 19, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> MAYBE I'M COUNTING TO 100 INSTEAD OF 1, OK?!?!?!?



Awright awready!  

Geez, you complainers are such wimps. In my day, complaining took real spunk. That's where I got most o' these scars from, ya know. 

Nowadays ya just type a line of carping and hit "enter" - yer done and then on to a post on the "Happy" thread. Where's all the drama? Gone, I tell you.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 19, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Awright awready!
> 
> Geez, you complainers are such wimps. In my day, complaining took real spunk. That's where I got most o' these scars from, ya know.
> 
> Nowadays ya just type a line of carping and hit "enter" - yer done and then on to a post on the "Happy" thread. Where's all the drama? Gone, I tell you.



AHAHAHA.

Look, I'm a complex person. That's code for my mood swings a lot. I want to complain and be happy in a never-ending loop of pain and laughter. You can join me if you want.


----------



## Mini (Jul 19, 2006)

OK, here's one that frosts my ass: No, you cannot borrow my knives. I don't care if you have something that needs to be cut. Either I do it for you or you can use your keys, 'cause if you don't have the foresight to at least carry a utility knife, chances are you're too fucking clueless to properly handle 'em in the first place.


----------



## elle camino (Jul 19, 2006)

hey, can i borrow your knives?


----------



## Mini (Jul 19, 2006)

elle camino said:


> hey, can i borrow your knives?



No. No fucking way.


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 19, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> AHAHAHA.
> 
> Look, I'm a complex person. That's code for my mood swings a lot. I want to complain and be happy in a never-ending loop of pain and laughter. You can join me if you want.



Laughter is for wimps. You will NEVER see me post on one of those "Happy" threads, I'm way too proud for that HAHAHAHAHAHA!  :doh: *dies*


----------



## elle camino (Jul 19, 2006)

Mini said:


> No. No fucking way.


but i have something that needs to be cut!


----------



## Mini (Jul 19, 2006)

elle camino said:


> but i have something that needs to be cut!



What part of "No fucking way" did you take to mean "Yes"?


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 19, 2006)

OK that's it. I'm locking this thread. And I'll cut any m**therfucker who tries posting (with Mini's knife.)


----------



## Mini (Jul 19, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> OK that's it. I'm locking this thread. And I'll cut any m**therfucker who tries posting (with Mini's knife.)



You can't do that! You have no authority over me!


----------



## elle camino (Jul 19, 2006)

Mini said:


> What part of "No fucking way" did you take to mean "Yes"?


..what part of 'joking around' did you take to mean 'i am totally serious about wanting to borrow your knives through the internet'?
good times.


----------



## Mini (Jul 19, 2006)

elle camino said:


> ..what part of 'joking around' did you take to mean 'i am totally serious about wanting to borrow your knives through the internet'?
> good times.



See, that's the problem with emoticons. They're so handy and omnipresent that if you don't use 'em people assume you're angry. 

It's all good. I just like swearing. 

(See? Happy!)


----------



## elle camino (Jul 19, 2006)

alright, glad that's settled. now back to you lending me a knife or two. 
make them nice ones, since i am way too clueless to properly handle them.


----------



## Mini (Jul 19, 2006)

elle camino said:


> alright, glad that's settled. now back to you lending me a knife or two.
> make them nice ones, since i am way too clueless to properly handle them.



I'll lend you my Sanctifier. Ten bucks says you can't guess how it got that nickname.

Here's a picture:


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 19, 2006)

OK YOU M*****THERFUCKERS NOW IMA CUT YOU ALL FOR DISSING ME! *falls off poorly designed chair and fractures skull*


----------



## Mini (Jul 19, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> OK YOU M*****THERFUCKERS NOW IMA CUT YOU ALL FOR DISSING ME! *falls off poorly designed chair and fractures skull*



I heard a story about an old woman who fell off the turlet and fractured her hip.

"You should've put her in a home," I said.

"We did!"

"A better one, then."


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 19, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Laughter is for wimps. You will NEVER see me post on one of those "Happy" threads, I'm way too proud for that HAHAHAHAHAHA!  :doh: *dies*



That's fine! But I will not feel a traitor to my complaining thread friends for posting on the good things thread! I will not! You can't make me!


----------



## Esme (Jul 19, 2006)

My complaint is: I don't really have anything to complain about right now.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 19, 2006)

Esme said:


> My complaint is: I don't really have anything to complain about right now.



Why don't ya come in here and rub it in then?


----------



## Jes (Jul 19, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Donna, you're brilliant. And y'know what's really sad? I have one of those damn things for my garage, and it just never occurred to me to use it in the house. Like it's a....garage tool only or something.
> 
> Except now I have no excuse for luring hapless males into my home.


remember yesterday, when you said you were really dumb? I wanted to disagree. but now...


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 19, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> bump.
> 
> My living room (also bedroom and office) light burned out, but there's nary a chair in my apartment that can hold my weight for me to stand on. I'm either gonna have to ask for help, or move my couch to the middle of the room, though I may still be too short.
> 
> I hate feeling like I can't do something!




If the bulb is accessible from below, without removing a shade, they make nifty little bulb-grabber poles for use in just such situations. I believe they are generally available at any of the big-box home improvement places.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 19, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> If the bulb is accessible from below, without removing a shade, they make nifty little bulb-grabber poles for use in just such situations. I believe they are generally available at any of the big-box home improvement places.



And again, how did EVERYONE else know about this besides me?


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 19, 2006)

Pain meds that don't work...............


----------



## Jes (Jul 19, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> *Light Bulb Changing Kit with Telescopic Pole & 2 Bulb-Gripping Attachments *
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0006VZAGW/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


that's the filthiest-sounding thing I have EVER heard of.

I ordered three.


----------



## Shikamaru (Jul 19, 2006)

*They nerfed Ninjas again in FFXI.
*I'm kinda hungry, but too lazy to get food.


----------



## Falling Boy (Jul 19, 2006)

n00bz that dont recognize that i am l33t.

they sick of gettn pwNed


----------



## Shikamaru (Jul 19, 2006)

Falling Boy said:


> n00bz that dont recognize that i am l33t.
> 
> they sick of gettn pwNed



*Is kinda getting tired of l3375p34k
*Is also tired of noobs not recognizing my l337 sk1ll5
(for the record, its pwnt. >.> )


----------



## Esme (Jul 19, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Why don't ya come in here and rub it in then?




RUB RUB RUB RUB RUB RUB RUB RUB RUB RUB RUB RUB RUB RUB RUB!!!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jul 19, 2006)

My throat hurts, has for days now, and it's been vying for attention with my stuffy nose and headaches. I can't tell if it's allergies or if I'm sick or what's the friggin' deal. But it can just stop *right now*.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jul 19, 2006)

I can find no Brilliant Ideas thread, so I'll post this here.

I'd like to see a plan whereby each child, upon learning to write, is issued a finite number of exclamation marks. When their supply is exhausted, they'll be forced to tone it down a bit.

Eh? Eh?


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 19, 2006)

I spent 12 hours yesterday cleaning out my room/worldly possessions... I'm down to some skeletal (in my opinion... seeing as I'm an absolute packrat) belongings and a flare-up of my dust allergy. I'm moving away from my childhood home and while I'm not at home very often- it's still strange and uncomfortable. Oh yeah, I had to follow up the 12 hours of cleaning/packing with working BOTH of my jobs today (I'm on my meager hiatus momentarily).


----------



## Falling Boy (Jul 19, 2006)

Shikamaru said:


> *Is kinda getting tired of l3375p34k
> *Is also tired of noobs not recognizing my l337 sk1ll5
> (for the record, its pwnt. >.> )




I think its pwnd


----------



## saucywench (Jul 19, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> Fortunately the weather's cooperating and it's not in the 70's and 80's like it's been.


70s and 80s = hot...

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 19, 2006)

I want punitive damages from ABC for the 21 mins of my life that have been stolen away on what can ONLY be described as the most horribly boring show I've EVER watched. I could almost literally slip into a coma from the commentator, the "celebrity" panel???, and the unbelievably plastic contestants who make me want to open a blow torch on each and every one of them. 

OH MY GOD. A suckfest the likes of which I can barely recall... I'd watch CopRock right now.


----------



## Mini (Jul 19, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I want punitive damages from ABC for the 21 mins of my life that have been stolen away on what can ONLY be described as the most horribly boring show I've EVER watched. I could almost literally slip into a coma from the commentator, the "celebrity" panel???, and the unbelievably plastic contestants who make me want to open a blow torch on each and every one of them.
> 
> OH MY GOD. A suckfest the likes of which I can barely recall... I'd watch CopRock right now.



Which show did you just watch?


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 19, 2006)

I feel like I'm lost and directionless. I hate it. I don't know what I want to do, nobody's been able to give me any good ideas about it, and I'm not good enough at anything really to make a living off of it.


----------



## Mini (Jul 19, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I feel like I'm lost and directionless. I hate it. I don't know what I want to do, nobody's been able to give me any good ideas about it, and I'm not good enough at anything really to make a living off of it.



Write a book entitled "10 Things I Hate, and Why YOU Occupy 1-6."

It's pretty much written already. Just swear a lot and it'll be golden.


----------



## elle camino (Jul 20, 2006)

i just stubbed my toe so bad i cried. i am complaining about chair legs in general.


----------



## Egbert Souse (Jul 20, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> I can find no Brilliant Ideas thread, so I'll post this here.
> 
> I'd like to see a plan whereby each child, upon learning to write, is issued a finite number of exclamation marks. When their supply is exhausted, they'll be forced to tone it down a bit.
> 
> Eh? Eh?



*SOME of us write with passion!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 20, 2006)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(I did feel a sort of genuine emotion while I was doing this but I'm not sure what it was.)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 20, 2006)

....!!!!!
...!!...!!
........!!
.......!!
......!!
......!!
.
......!!


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jul 20, 2006)

Egbert Souse said:


> *SOME of us write with passion!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Yes. And I can usually spot the passionate writers by their frugal use of exclamation marks. Overuse of punctuation is the literary equivalent of crying wolf.

(PS - Save your passion for the bedroom and the dining table, Bucko.)


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 20, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> I can find no Brilliant Ideas thread, so I'll post this here.
> 
> I'd like to see a plan whereby each child, upon learning to write, is issued a finite number of exclamation marks. When their supply is exhausted, they'll be forced to tone it down a bit.
> 
> Eh? Eh?


 
Can we include in this an infinite number of periods?? And, can we make it retro-active to, say, 1960? 


Come on, people...use of periods to end a thought isn't rocket science or finger-straining. It would be greatly appreciated, thankyouverymuch. 

/bitch session


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 20, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> Can we include in this an infinite number of periods?? And, can we make it retro-active to, say, 1960?
> 
> 
> Come on, people...use of periods to end a thought isn't rocket science or finger-straining. It would be greatly appreciated, thankyouverymuch.



There would have to be a limit, however, on the use of ellipses. Not even Shatner talks like Shatner speaks- please, spare us by not imitating him.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 20, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> There would have to be a limit, however, on the use of ellipses. Not even Shatner talks like Shatner speaks- please, spare us by not imitating him.


 Sorry, I can't ever stop completely...it's something ingrained within me that can't be ignored, pesky little buggers that they are. I will say, though, that I have been conscious of limiting their use, just for little ole' you!


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 20, 2006)

I have trouble (with parentheses.) (Overuse of them.)


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jul 20, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> I have trouble (with parentheses.) (Overuse of them.)


(Me) (too) (.)


----------



## Carrie (Jul 20, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> There would have to be a limit, however, on the use of ellipses. Not even Shatner talks like Shatner speaks- please, spare us by not imitating him.



God help the missus who comes between me and my ellipses.  



(I know, you're a mister, not a missus, but that doesn't.....rhyme).


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 20, 2006)

Wow. What a thunderstorm... First a little wind, then two or three thunders and in the end estimated five hundred raindrops per 10 squarefeet...
And now... let me introduce you to the sun... Hi, long time no see...


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 20, 2006)

It's so fucking hot in St. Louis!!!! I have no electricity and as of 11:00 a.m. this morning, still no phone service. A bad storm whipped through the city yesterday evening knocking out power for half a million people. The electric company now says it could be several days before everyone has power again and today is the hottest day of the year. My dog is at the humane society for their emergency cooling shelter and my cat is sticking it out at home. I hope she goes to the basement if she begins to overheat - silly kitty that she is though, always seems to look for the warmest possible spot in the house to bake herself during the day.

As the storm came through yesterday, I sat on my porch and enjoyed the torrential winds. It was pretty incredible. A piece of trim around the siding on the front of my house was ripped off and was waving in the air. I began praying at that moment that the winds would tear off more and more of the siding because it desperately needs replacing and I would love to have insurance pay for it, but no such luck.

I could barely sleep last night because of the heat. I woke every half hour/45 minutes and attempted to get comfortable again. It isn't supposed to be so hot tonight, so if the power is still out which is likely, we shouldn't be too uncomfortable.
 
/end Complaints spillage


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jul 20, 2006)

*Strokes Laura's hair sympathetically, 'cause that's all I can do.*

*Gets shooed away 'cause it's hot and I'm only making it worse.*

You have my deepest, Laura. I did it for 25 hours several Augusts ago, but _days_? Don't know if I coulda kept my wits. 

Good luck and take care. We'll be thinking about you.


----------



## Egbert Souse (Jul 20, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Yes. And I can usually spot the passionate writers by their frugal use of exclamation marks. Overuse of punctuation is the literary equivalent of crying wolf.
> 
> (PS - Save your passion for the bedroom and the dining table, Bucko.)



Dear Ms. Tencans,

*sigh* 
*rolls eyes* 
*bashes head on desk* 
*kicks dog* 
*eats cigarette*
*takes little yellow pill* 
*hits self in head with ballpein (sp?) hammer*
*eats bottle of Scotch*
*swallows razor blades* 

Oh, never mind.
Have a nice day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

-Egbert


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 20, 2006)

Egbert Souse said:


> Dear Ms. Tencans,
> 
> *sigh*
> *rolls eyes*
> ...


Don't you think the dog could bite you for that?


----------



## Esme (Jul 20, 2006)

I just spent an hour on the phone with Customer Service of my cable/internet company... only to find that the problem is a bad ethernet cable. GRRRRRRR!


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 20, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> It's so fucking hot in St. Louis!!!!
> /end Complaints spillage



That's terrible. I can't take that kind of heat, it immobilizes me (not to mention I can't sleep in it either which is normally a huge problem for me anyway.) Hope it cools down soon, Laura.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 20, 2006)

I hate when men message me and except me to want to have a 10 minute conversation about their penis. lol..I love chatting guys..but what can a person really say about a penis? It's either big or small, skinny or fat and I'm sorry I don't find them cute..lol

and unless I get to meet up with it..it really doesn't matter to me


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 21, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I hate when men message me and except me to want to have a 10 minute conversation about their penis. lol..I love chatting guys..but what can a person really say about a penis? It's either big or small, skinny or fat and I'm sorry I don't find them cute..lol



Guys like that are Real Klassy.

I actually met the female equivalent of that here at Dim a few years ago. I became "friends" with one of the more well known paysite models (I was friends with a few, actually, but only one of them did this.) Right off the bat in chat she liked to go on and on about her pussy and such, other orifices too, what she and the orifices like and graphically describe most sex she'd had in her life. I absolutely wasn't into it (meaning it didn't turn me on) but didn't mind either because I thought she was an interesting person. 

In retrospect I'd say 1) that boasting about how hot she and her orifices apparently are and how hot others think the whole thing is probably gets HER off and 2) she probably thought I was getting an excellent deal since she charges others for phone sex (a concept which I don't exactly get but cool for those who do) but 3.) it wasn't a good deal. Live and learn.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 21, 2006)

What really gripes me are the men who post pictures of their penis in a yahoo group that is for pictures of nekked women. 

Um.. if I was one of those people who subscribed to those sorts of boards...


----------



## Gowelisgi (Jul 21, 2006)

I hate thong underpants. Beat me with a thousand wet noodles and I'll still be hating thong underpants. 

There is, however, one thing I dislike more than thong underpants: panty liners created to be used with thong underpants. It's just too icky.


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 21, 2006)

I keep posting photos of my penis on this thread but the moderators remove them.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 21, 2006)

Esme said:


> I just spent an hour on the phone with Customer Service of my cable/internet company... only to find that the problem is a bad ethernet cable. GRRRRRRR!


I once spent half an hour on the phone with my internet provider's customer service... just to find out that my problem was a gone wild firewall software... :doh:


----------



## ripley (Jul 21, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> I keep posting photos of my penis on this thread but the moderators remove them.





And here I thought that was another geoduck.


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 21, 2006)

ripley said:


> And here I thought that was another geoduck.



It's canoodle to you.


----------



## rainyday (Jul 21, 2006)

Am I the only one who kind of mind-melded the two conversations here--customer service line and penis self-love--and pictured a customer service line where men call in to discuss their penis with service techs and inquire about other penis warranty issues?

Nevermind, I'm probably the only one. 




P.S. You know that somewhere in one of these threads someone is going to slip and call it a "geodick" by mistake. It's inevitable.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 21, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Am I the only one who kind of mind-melded the two conversations here--customer service line and penis self-love--and pictured a customer service line where men call in to discuss their penis with service techs and inquire about other penis warranty issues?
> 
> Nevermind, I'm probably the only one.



Yes, you are, but that's just reason #187 why we love you so.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 21, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> *Strokes Laura's hair sympathetically, 'cause that's all I can do.*
> 
> *Gets shooed away 'cause it's hot and I'm only making it worse.*
> 
> ...



Thanks for the good wishes, BB! Still no power as of this morning, but the phone came back lastnight. My dog was able to stay another night at the humane society and my kitty is surviving. My brother's power came on last night, so if mine's still out, I'm packing up the gang and heading to his place. All will be well. Thanks for the good thoughts.

I hope everyone is staying cool!


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 21, 2006)

Esme said:


> I just spent an hour on the phone with Customer Service of my cable/internet company... only to find that the problem is a bad ethernet cable. GRRRRRRR!



Puppy been chewing? Puppyzilla did in a cable or two in her time.


----------



## rainyday (Jul 21, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Yes, you are, but that's just reason #187 why we love you so.



Well, as long as I'm loved. . . .
[size=-2]Wish I could claim to post these things drunk, but alas, sober.[/size]


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 21, 2006)

The glue holding up the rearview mirror in my car melted while I was away, since my idiot mother left it in a spot where the sun was harsh, with the windows up. So not only can I not drive my own car (which she's fucked up before, I might add), I now can't use my sister's car because she might be going out with her friends. _AGAIN_. 

Which brings me to another point. After having to hear my sister talk about how she can't wait to get home to her own bed and all that, she hasn't slept in it once since we've been back, and she hasn't stayed home a single evening. On Wednesday, she went out with her friends, and ended up staying at someone's house. Last night she was out "bowling" until around 1 in the morning, came home, and ended up sleeping on the couch because her room was too messy.

I can't use her car because she's going to a party tonight. My mother jokingly said that she's going to be the designated driver, but I sincerely doubt that she'll be sleeping home tonight.

My internet connection has been on-and-off recently as well, including an outage while typing this post, requiring that I wait to post it until the connection comes back up. I typed this at noon, just for the record.


----------



## Stormy (Jul 21, 2006)

I hate it when people think that just because they see me outside its OK to come over and talk to me. One day last spring I wanted to spend some time relaxing in my hammock. It was a perfect day for it  nothing important I needed to do, not too hot or cold, gentle breeze but not too windy, no bugs bothering me, plus I had eaten some marijuana (can get higher that way than smoking it), was mildly hallucinating and all kinds of cool stuff. I was perfectly comfortable and relaxed in my own world, watching and listening to birds and squirrels in the trees while fluffy white clouds drifted into different shapes in the blue sky above them, rubbing the ears of the occasional dog head visiting the edge of the hammock and letting my mind wander in a most pleasant way. And then  the neighbor lady came over to the fence between our back yards, about 10 feet from my hammock and started a conversation which seemed to last all day. It had to be at least an hour; I dont remember any of it except that I couldnt get it to end. I had a book with me and pretended to be trying to read it, but she still kept babbling endlessly. Isnt it rude to talk to someone who is reading? She ruined my perfect day. Shes a nice lady and I like to keep things on good terms with neighbors, be polite and not give them anything to complain about but also stay distant so they dont get the idea that I want to be friends or something and this kind of thing doesnt happen (or worse  they start knocking on my door!  ) but some people just dont get it. Shes a housewife, doesnt even know how to drive (or use a computer, so no chance of her reading this) and is always home. When the mail comes I cant check it right away, because she always does and if I go out there at the same time she will talk to me. I walk my dogs by her house every day and if shes outside, she says Are you walking them, or are they walking you? and then laughs, _every single time_. I think she might be slightly mentally handicapped.

I cant wait to move, and have no visible neighbors. Clearly one is way too many.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jul 21, 2006)

You crack me up, Stormy. 

I try to avoid anything deeper than hello with my neighbors, too. Especially the sort that would say Are you walking them, or are they walking you? I'll help a neighbor out of a household jam, pet their pooch when I pass 'em in the street, and smile at their kids when they push all the pretty buttons on the elevator, but I don't want to do anything that might encourage them to knock on my door. I've made that mistake before.


----------



## Jes (Jul 21, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Am I the only one who kind of mind-melded the two conversations here--customer service line and penis self-love--and pictured a customer service line where men call in to discuss their penis with service techs and inquire about other penis warranty issues?
> 
> Nevermind, I'm probably the only one.
> 
> ...


Years ago, there was a sex-help radio show in which the therapist, when dealing with a male caller having penis issues, would instruct the man to interview his penis. She'd actually make him sit down at the table, and pull out a 2nd chair, for his penis, and then ask it questions.

For some reason, I think about that whole scenario rather frequently, and now, I have another reason to do so!


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jul 21, 2006)

Jes said:


> Years ago, there was a sex-help radio show in which the therapist, when dealing with a male caller having penis issues, would instruct the man to interview his penis. She'd actually make him sit down at the table, and pull out a 2nd chair, for his penis, and then ask it questions.
> 
> For some reason, I think about that whole scenario rather frequently, and now, I have another reason to do so!


I'd like to meet the man whose penis requires a second chair.


----------



## elle camino (Jul 21, 2006)

HIYO!
*golf swing*
*hand visor*


----------



## BeaBea (Jul 21, 2006)

So, my Grandmother has an eye disease which has caused her to go blind. My Mother has nursed her and helped her and had to watch my proud and wonderful Grandma lose her confidence and much of her happiness as her sight declined and then (too quickly) disappeared altogther. 

Thats horrible enough in itself but but now my Mother has been diagnosed with the same condition - and I'd just like to say that its not bloody fair. 

This probably isn't the right place to post this - but it is a genuine complaint and it feels good to vent. I know therapists reckon the best people to unload stuff too is a 'concerned and interested stranger' which is a nice description for the folks here in the Dim family. 

Thanks for listening - Tracey xx


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 21, 2006)

(((((((((((Tracey)))))))))))))


----------



## SensualSSBBWCurves (Jul 21, 2006)

I am so frigging upset because, I loste verything in kmy personal filing caBINET, and now I have to start over. Lost all my poetry and my writings *sigh*


----------



## rainyday (Jul 21, 2006)

Tracey, I'm so sorry. It may be her sight that's being lost, but because you love and care about her it can't help but impact your life in a big way too. Hugs to all three of you.

--Concerned and interested stranger


----------



## saucywench (Jul 21, 2006)

No, not your penis...a geoduck farmer! Check it out!



ETA: Uh...this post really looks out of place when viewed in linear mode.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 21, 2006)

Walking's supposed to clear your head, but after 3 miles, I'm worse off than I was before.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 21, 2006)

Every time I call the penis hotline, they forward me to the lost and found instead.


----------



## Ericthonius (Jul 22, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Every time I call the penis hotline, they forward me to the lost and found instead.



At least you _have_ the number...

I was supposed to call and make an appointment for my 100,000 mile warranty check-up and lost the number. That was in Feb of 05, when last I moved and never found where I misplaced the number for the warrantee department when I unpacked. And to add insult to injury, the Berlin, Germany, Directory Assistance keeps thinking I'm making a crank call and hanging up on me when I try to get the number. I'm afraid they're going to say, (When finally I DO get in touch with them), that I voided the terms and conditions since it's SO far past, (In both time and accrued milage), when the scheduled appointment was supposed to be.

It ain't easy bein' me.


----------



## Friday (Jul 22, 2006)

Bea, I'm so sorry about your Mom and Grandmother. If you don't mind my asking, is it macular degeneration? They are currently making some real progress against that.

It was 96 today, a bloody record (still 72 at 4am :shocked and promises to be hotter tomorrow. I know that every one has been suffering but shee-it, we just don't get this kind of heat in Western Washington. People aren't educated about, much less prepared to deal with this kind of heat. :doh:

eta: Anyone from places where 90 isn't unusual got any helpful hints?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 22, 2006)

Friday said:


> eta: Anyone from places where 90 isn't unusual got any helpful hints?


Well, though those temperatures aren't that usual over here, especially over such a long time, I have one advice for you:

Avoid any kind of movement/exercise!

Hope, I could help... ​


----------



## Friday (Jul 22, 2006)

> Avoid any kind of movement/exercise!



But it's Saturday, I'd rather save that one for work.


----------



## rainyday (Jul 22, 2006)

Friday said:


> It was 96 today, a bloody record (still 72 at 4am :shocked and promises to be hotter tomorrow. I know that every one has been suffering but shee-it, we just don't get this kind of heat in Western Washington. People aren't educated about, much less prepared to deal with this kind of heat. :doh:



It actually got to 108 in one place just outside of town here. Only 104 for me though.


----------



## elle camino (Jul 22, 2006)

Friday said:


> It was 96 today, a bloody record (still 72 at 4am :shocked and promises to be hotter tomorrow. I know that every one has been suffering but shee-it, we just don't get this kind of heat in Western Washington.


haha, i'm in seattle and i just posted about this in the confessions thread. mainly because i felt the need to confess how badly i am dealing with it. 
i think i actually wanted to cry yesterday, walking up capitol hill in 89 degree humidity, at ELEVEN PM. 
what the hell.


----------



## truth38 (Jul 22, 2006)

I hate it when one of the students in my martial arts class try to compete with me.
Who cares who can jump the highest , hit the hardest, or kick the highest? It is irritating.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 22, 2006)

I don't want to go to work. The new guy I got is an idiot. I am sick of the constant whining from others. I'm leaving at 7, whether or not anyone else likes it.


----------



## Jes (Jul 23, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> I'd like to meet the man whose penis requires a second chair.


No you wouldn't, b/c the penii always had problems!


----------



## Jes (Jul 23, 2006)

complaint:
people (oh, hell, MEN) who IM you and then==DON'T TALK! hello? Do you have any idea how frickin' boring that is? Men already use far fewer words than women, but don't message me if I don't know you and then expect me to do all of the entertaining. You are WASTING MY TIME.


----------



## Mini (Jul 23, 2006)

I'm too tall for Top Gun, AKA my favorite ride at Canada's Wonderland. The cut-off is 78 inches, and I'm 82. Blast!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 23, 2006)

I somehow contracted the summer flu over the weekend, and I've officially entered the body ache stage. GAH!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jul 23, 2006)

I'm tiiiiiiired. I've been up... *checks watch*.... 29 hours now and I have several more hours of work ahead of me before passing out. I've worked the last four nights doing the birthin' thang, and since the muscle men are coming tomorrow to get the big stuff moved, I've been packing and schlepping the little stuff over to our new place all day today. 

So what am I doing instead of packing and moving? Eating chicken wings and surfing the net. I told my sweetie that the LAST thing that had better get moved is my desk and computer and so far he's not come anywhere near it, smart fella that he is. The downside of that, of course, is that here I am, being ever so NON productive while he takes our daughter to a play.

Bad wifey. No biscuit.


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 24, 2006)

Mini said:


> I'm too tall for Top Gun, AKA my favorite ride at Canada's Wonderland. The cut-off is 78 inches, and I'm 82. Blast!



That sucks, dude. Bummer that you missed out on your favorite ride.  

Wow, you are very tall!

6 foot 10 inches, right?

I have wished that I was just a little taller. I am 5 foot 6 inches, which aint too bad. I grew taller than my Dad and my Sister but not my Mom. :doh:


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 24, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> I'm tiiiiiiired. I've been up... *checks watch*.... 29 hours now and I have several more hours of work ahead of me before passing out. I've worked the last four nights doing the birthin' thang, and since the muscle men are coming tomorrow to get the big stuff moved, I've been packing and schlepping the little stuff over to our new place all day today.
> 
> So what am I doing instead of packing and moving? Eating chicken wings and surfing the net. I told my sweetie that the LAST thing that had better get moved is my desk and computer and so far he's not come anywhere near it, smart fella that he is. The downside of that, of course, is that here I am, being ever so NON productive while he takes our daughter to a play.
> 
> Bad wifey. No biscuit.



Now I am thinking about complaining about myself as well.

I've been procrastinating about going to bed at a decent time and lately I've been having the children (my wife's cousins' involved in day-to-day chores. This is something that they've never had before and it can be quite time-consuming. They are adjusting better with chore-time and are gradually complaining and arguing less and less.

My complaint is that it takes time away from me.  I could be relaxing and reading the posts here and contributing more but I am with the boys' and sorta playing Mr. Mom, persay. :doh:


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 24, 2006)

I confess I took my bar out of my navel for just a second to put a squirt of alcohol in, and lordy mercy, did it hurt! I'm leaving it alone now until it's totally healed.


----------



## Jes (Jul 24, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I confess I took my bar out of my navel for just a second to put a squirt of alcohol in, and lordy mercy, did it hurt! I'm leaving it alone now until it's totally healed.


you're fucking touching it already? ALREADY? What did I tell you? Grabby hands off! Stop futzing!


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 24, 2006)

I confess I have been binging on rootbeer floats. I don't think its ok to have a rootbeer float for breakfast.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 24, 2006)

Jes said:


> you're fucking touching it already? ALREADY? What did I tell you? Grabby hands off! Stop futzing!



I'm grabby. I can't help it.

As for my complaint... I have a major one.

Something that drives me insane:

People who fucking misuse the words "anorexic" and "addiction." Hyperbole is okay sometimes. Yeah, we all say stuff like, "Gee, Sarah looks anorexic after she lost all that weight," or, "Damn, that chocolate cake is addictive." It's the people who use the words to glorify the disorders that just piss me off. 

I just want to slap people who say smarmy things like, "Oh, I'm addicted to vegetables/volunteer work/EXERCISE. And MY addiction is good for me." OH MY GOD, YOU STUPID MOTHER FUCKER! Addiction is negative in nature, as are eating disorders. 

And everytime I hear someone say something along the lines of, "These skirts look adorable on anorexic young girls," or, "My legs look positively anorexic after this diet! Aren't they cute? *Giggle.*" Yeah, eating disorders are just precious, you stupid bitch. Good job on mispreading the notion that only thin people are anorexic too. 

Coming soon: When I ask how you are, you're GOOD, not WELL. Are you on an all adverb diet?


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 24, 2006)

Friday said:


> It was 96 today, a bloody record (still 72 at 4am :shocked and promises to be hotter tomorrow. I know that every one has been suffering but shee-it, we just don't get this kind of heat in Western Washington. People aren't educated about, much less prepared to deal with this kind of heat. :doh:
> 
> eta: Anyone from places where 90 isn't unusual got any helpful hints?


 
In the absence of airconditioning the best thing is to stay in a cool bath.

If that's impractical then even just putting your hand in cool water so that the wrist is submersed. Do it, it really works to cool you down!


----------



## elle camino (Jul 24, 2006)

so i wear this necklace my friend gave me pretty much every single day. it's a little silver frame on a chain, with a picture of agnes moorehead as endora from bewitched inside. here, i'll find a picture of me wearing it, for scale. there.
anyways, so today of all days, it seemed like everyone i ran into (my teachers, people in my classes, some lady on the bus, the woman at the coffee shop) asked me if it was a picture of me. that, or they just assumed it was and went like "hey! you have a picture of yourself on your necklace! neat!"
now i'm not saying agnes moorehead wasn't a handsome woman, or that i'm super mega offended or anything, but holy crap! i am 25 years old, and she's like, 64 in that picture! also she has a red beehive and i have a brown...not beehive. but it's mainly the age thing. and i just don't look a thing like her. 
i don't get it.


----------



## Mini (Jul 24, 2006)

My dad's overqualified for every job he's currently applying for, yet he can't even get an interview. We're gonna go tits up, I just know it. Fuck.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jul 24, 2006)

I need to have a short and intense conversation with the inventor/s of the duvet and the duvet cover. They should be illegal in the king size, and come with a removing, laundering, and replacing service. I think I just pulled a muscle  .


----------



## Jes (Jul 24, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> I need to have a short and intense conversation with the inventor/s of the duvet and the duvet cover. They should be illegal in the king size, and come with a removing, laundering, and replacing service. I think I just pulled a muscle  .


climb in with it. seriously.


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 25, 2006)

I had two interviews for jobs last week, and neither place has called yet or sent a letter about whether or not I'm hired. I really need to know soon so I can contact the school that wants me to long-term sub again for 3 months this fall (if I need to back out of that one).

But it seems like the last job or so I would have gotten, they first contact me *weeks or months* after I apply, and when I have already committed myself to a subbing thing. I'd rather have the full-time, but feel too guilty to back out of the subbing if it's extremely short notice. It takes time for schools to find someone qualified, you know?


----------



## fatluvnguy (Jul 26, 2006)

This has happened to me several times: waiters/waitresses who cough into their hands and then serve your food.


----------



## fatluvnguy (Jul 26, 2006)

Parents who allow their children to run up and down the isles, screaming. Hey, there are actually other people in the restaurant. I don't blame the kids. It's the lack of personal responsibility and respect for others that really gets to me.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 26, 2006)

fatluvnguy said:


> This has happened to me several times: waiters/waitresses who cough into their hands and then serve your food.



Complaints like this at work...

Okay, what do you want them to do? Let the cough fly and spray germs everywhere? Drop everything and run off to the bathroom to wash their hands?

They're not rolling their hands in the actual food they're going to serve you. They've got a job to do; they're doing nothing that's a health risk to you. But no, a scene has to be made, and I mince over and have to listen to the whole boring tale while nodding and apologizing. 

And when a complaint's made, what do you expect to happen to the worker? For me to walk over and say, "Hey, keep your autobodily functions under control,"?


----------



## Mini (Jul 26, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Complaints like this at work...
> 
> Okay, what do you want them to do? Let the cough fly and spray germs everywhere? Drop everything and run off to the bathroom to wash their hands?
> 
> ...



I didn't know you worked at a restaurant?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 26, 2006)

I work at WM. But we have a deli, and on occassion, I'm the only person to whine to at night.

Edit: We have a deli, a bakery, a general merchandise side, a grocery side, and a gas kiosk. I don't think I'm being a jerk when I say nothing in retail alludes me.


----------



## Jane (Jul 26, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> (Me) (too) (.)


Now, that last one was just you showing your boob.


----------



## Mini (Jul 26, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I work at WM. But we have a deli, and on occassion, I'm the only person to whine to at night.
> 
> Edit: We have a deli, a bakery, a general merchandise side, a grocery side, and a gas kiosk. I don't think I'm being a jerk when I say nothing in retail alludes me.



Gotcha. 

You know how you could decrease the number of complaints? Hang out in the firearms section and clean the guns. Scatter some ammo around on the ground. Whenever someone approaches with a bitchy look on their face, start twitching and ask the gun if you should let this one live. Ignore the patron for a few seconds with your ear to the barrel; with any luck they'll take the hint and save it 'til morning.

You're welcome.


----------



## elle camino (Jul 26, 2006)

i suppose it was rad to get out of class so early today, but for the most part i'm kind of pissed off about even waking up and getting ready to go there in the first place. i really could have used the extra sleep.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 26, 2006)

Mini said:


> Gotcha.
> 
> You know how you could decrease the number of complaints? Hang out in the firearms section and clean the guns. Scatter some ammo around on the ground. Whenever someone approaches with a bitchy look on their face, start twitching and ask the gun if you should let this one live. Ignore the patron for a few seconds with your ear to the barrel; with any luck they'll take the hint and save it 'til morning.
> 
> You're welcome.



Thank you indeed. 

Any advise for dealing with the illiterate dude with funky body odor while we're at it?


----------



## Mini (Jul 26, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Thank you indeed.
> 
> Any advise for dealing with the illiterate dude with funky body odor while we're at it?



You're the manager, right? Hold a meeting and decree that all employees must conform to basic hygenic standards; any employee who shows up to work without having showered and shaved beforehand will be sent home and have his pay docked. 

Put it in writing and make sure it's accompanied by either a flow-chart or a cartoon. (If it's a cartoon, ensure that Gomer the Foul has smell-lines radiating from his body.)

Problem solved.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 26, 2006)

See, you need to apply for a job at WM for this reason. I'm a measly support manager, FYI. I'll try the Gomer the Foul thing. Can't make things worse.


----------



## Mini (Jul 26, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> See, you need to apply for a job at WM for this reason. I'm a measly support manager, FYI. I'll try the Gomer the Foul thing. Can't make things worse.



Tell me, as a midnighter do you get free coffee? I think I could do it for free coffee.


----------



## Jane (Jul 26, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Thank you indeed.
> 
> Any advise for dealing with the illiterate dude with funky body odor while we're at it?


Have "soap on a rope" in your hand. Ask him if he's seen the movie "Full Metal Jacket." Grin.....THEN and only then ask him if he would like you to hand him the soap...and tell him he better smell "real purty" like it tomorrow.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 26, 2006)

I just woke up from a nap. I'm not tired anymore, but it still feels like I've got sand running through my veins.


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 27, 2006)

The coffee in this place is lousy.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 27, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> The coffee in this place is lousy.


Well, coffee should either be really hot or really cold. Anything in between won't taste good.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 27, 2006)

My mirror came off again due to the heat. I'm going to re-apply the epoxy in the hopes that maybe, just maybe it'll work this time.

Once I deposit this paycheck, I will have a grand total of about five bucks in my account. And I have a car tax to take care of, something that my mother just sprung on me yesterday. It becomes delinquent on the first of August, too, so I have to find a way to come up with some money between now and then.

I have no way of getting down to school today to make an appointment with my student advisor, so now I can't start setting up my schedule for the fall semester. I can call, hopefully I'll get some sort of response this time.

Oh, and the lettuce on this sammitch tastes like shit.


----------



## Esme (Jul 28, 2006)

My headache won't seem to go away today. *sigh*


----------



## YoFlaco (Jul 28, 2006)

*The apartment that I have paid deposit on and plan on moving into next week still has the same "For rent" sign in front of the property. I wonder if they are still advertising my soon to be home.*


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 28, 2006)

Esme said:


> My headache won't seem to go away today. *sigh*


Welcome to the club... *doublesigh*


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 28, 2006)

Gripes. My A/C needs to be recharged.


----------



## Jes (Jul 29, 2006)

YoFlaco said:


> *The apartment that I have paid deposit on and plan on moving into next week still has the same "For rent" sign in front of the property. I wonder if they are still advertising my soon to be home.*


go take the sign down yourself at night. i'm all about taking matters into my own hands.


----------



## love dubh (Jul 29, 2006)

but today I had to climb in through the kitchen window. Did I mention that it's ten feet high than the ground on which I was standing? This called for a ladder, and not kicking everything off the kitchen table, including my tea, when I got through the window.

Wee.


----------



## YoFlaco (Jul 29, 2006)

maire dubh said:


> but today I had to climb in through the kitchen window. Did I mention that it's ten feet high than the ground on which I was standing? This called for a ladder, and not kicking everything off the kitchen table, including my tea, when I got through the window.
> 
> Wee.



*Ok I have to question this. Why is your back door usually open. And why did you not have keys to let yourself in? An inquiring mind wants to know.*


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 29, 2006)

I confess I can't sleep, and it's really starting to piss me off.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 29, 2006)

As the temperatures dropped back to 82&#176; after being around 100&#176; for some time, my right arm starts aching again. Great! :doh:


----------



## Esme (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm missing someone tonight. A lot.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 30, 2006)

I confess I think I may actually be ALLERGIC to something in desserts. After a piece of cake yesterday and for breakfast today, I'm rashy, itchy, and my mouth is swollen.


----------



## Esme (Jul 30, 2006)

GRRRR!!! I just got about half-way through mowing my yard and the wheel came off the mower! I can't find the nut to reattach it, so now I have to go to the hardware store and I'm very hot and sweaty, and my hair's in pigtails for cripe's sake... just GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!


----------



## YoFlaco (Jul 30, 2006)

Esme said:


> I'm very hot and sweaty, and my hair's in pigtails for cripe's sake... just GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!




*Imagines it. Yeah, kinda hot.:eat2: *


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 30, 2006)

I feel kinda cranky and I don't have anyone to take it out on since I'm home alone. 

Well... not quite cranky... but almost.​


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 30, 2006)

Ants in the catfood AGAIN! Grrrrrrrr! Another 5 lbs wasted.


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 30, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> Ants in the catfood AGAIN! Grrrrrrrr! Another 5 lbs wasted.



 Oh man, that does suck. I keep my pet food in storage containers (dollar store) maybe that would help?​


----------



## Esme (Jul 30, 2006)

It seems that I returned the DVD case two days ago, but not the DVD... it's still in the player. Dang it! Now I have to go back to Blockbuster. GRRR!


----------



## elle camino (Jul 30, 2006)

i'd give my right arm for a 30 minute break from this cold.


----------



## YoFlaco (Jul 30, 2006)

elle camino said:


> i'd give my right arm for a 30 minute break from this cold.


*Summer colds are the worst. I hope you get better soon. *


----------



## elle camino (Jul 30, 2006)

YoFlaco said:


> *Summer colds are the worst. *





YoFlaco said:


> *Summer colds are the worst. *





YoFlaco said:


> *Summer colds are the worst. *





YoFlaco said:


> *Summer colds are the worst. *





YoFlaco said:


> *Summer colds are the worst. *



it bears a lot of repeating.
and thank you, i hope so too.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jul 30, 2006)

Muscles I didn't even know I HAD hurt right now. Five days of moving, and then three nights of working in L&D and I'm just one big ol' sore spot. Ouch.


----------



## Jes (Jul 30, 2006)

i'm trying to write up a proposal for a poster session at a conferrence in texas in the fall.

some of it isn't half bad. but i have this one sentence...it's so damned godawful I can't even look at it anymore. I'm also over my 500-word limit, so every time I try to improve the sentence I end up screwing myself. My eyes are gonna bleed. 

Oh, writing, why must you sting so?


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 30, 2006)

I just kinda ditched a friend because I thought that there was something important that needed doing. But it turns out that it was just bringing something across the street.

"Important chore" my ass... And I now feel like an absolute shithead for ditching them.


----------



## Mini (Jul 31, 2006)

I hate it when I order hot wings at a restaurant and they don't blister my eyes just from lookin' at 'em. If I can still see and think lucid thoughts while I'm eating your wings, they're not hot enough.

STOP CATERING TO PUSSIES, DAMMIT!


----------



## rainyday (Jul 31, 2006)

The pool in Vegas could have been one degree warmer (but just one) and maybe five or so more stars in the sky would have been nice.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## missaf (Jul 31, 2006)

*jealous!*


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 31, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I confess I think I may actually be ALLERGIC to something in desserts. After a piece of cake yesterday and for breakfast today, I'm rashy, itchy, and my mouth is swollen.



I know walnuts will do that to people.


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 3, 2006)

When they do not give you marinara sauce with your cheesesticks...after specifically reminding them...and them saying it's in the bag. Grrrrrrrrr!


----------



## ATrueFA (Aug 3, 2006)

My complaint is that I got bronchitis from all the construction dust thats gotten into every nook and cranny in my house and that every room is torn apart for repairs and there is no cleanable nice spot to retreat to and all the med bills from my cancer surgery have used up all my house repair money so the house will be like this indefinately...
However, I am greatly blessed that the cancer seems to be gone (or at least currently to small to be picked up on the ct scan) and it could have been so much worse. Gives a whole new perspective on life and whats importent when you have an incident that could have easily taken your life and you have a 2nd chance...

Dave


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 3, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> When they do not give you marinara sauce with your cheesesticks...after specifically reminding them...and them saying it's in the bag. Grrrrrrrrr!



OMG I hate when that happens. I don't drive off before checking my bag. My condiments are everything to me.  


p.s. - I <3 White Castle's mozzarella sticks the best.


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 3, 2006)

ATrueFA said:


> My complaint is that I got bronchitis from all the construction dust thats gotten into every nook and cranny in my house and that every room is torn apart for repairs and there is no cleanable nice spot to retreat to and all the med bills from my cancer surgery have used up all my house repair money so the house will be like this indefinately...
> However, I am greatly blessed that the cancer seems to be gone (or at least currently to small to be picked up on the ct scan) and it could have been so much worse. Gives a whole new perspective on life and whats importent when you have an incident that could have easily taken your life and you have a 2nd chance...
> 
> Dave



I hear ya on the first part...we're currently about 3 months into trying to clean up what has been a whole-house construction zone for 4 years.

On the second part, congrats again.


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 3, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> p.s. - I <3 White Castle's mozzarella sticks the best.



I totally agree...and that's where these were from...which made it all the more disappointing.


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 3, 2006)

Why why WHY is my CD player repeating the same 3 songs over and over?
That is NOT the true definition of shuffle, dammit!  ​


----------



## YoFlaco (Aug 3, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> Why why WHY is my CD player repeating the same 3 songs over and over?
> That is NOT the true definition of shuffle, dammit!  ​



*Seems to me like you need to conform and get an iPod.*


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 3, 2006)

YoFlaco said:


> *Seems to me like you need to conform and get an iPod.*



What the...?
You mean the new fangled dealie?

No freakin way.

*Kicking and screaming*​


----------



## YoFlaco (Aug 3, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> What the...?
> You mean the new fangled dealie?
> 
> No freakin way.
> ...



*Well I've had a few thousand songs on shuffle since this morning and have not heard the same song twice. But that could be because I have a few thousand songs on shuffle. :doh: *


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 3, 2006)

YoFlaco said:


> *Well I've had a few thousand songs on shuffle since this morning and have not heard the same song twice. But that could be because I have a few thousand songs on shuffle. :doh: *



A few THOUSAND?  

*Rethinking the iPod...​


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Aug 4, 2006)

I just cleaned out the stinky cat box. Not fun.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Aug 4, 2006)

Stop with the collagen, botox and plastic surgery. Stop it. You were attractive. But now you look like this:


----------



## Egbert Souse (Aug 4, 2006)

I've always liked Fritos until last week, when i became aware that it was time to get new tennis shoes.

What happened was, i was on an airplane and my feet were real hot and tired and i took off my tennis shoes and suddenly the whole plane smelled like Fritos. I hid my feet under the seat in front of me and hoped that the other passengers just assumed that somebody was eating Fritos but today i was shopping for chips and, while i what i wanted was Fritos, i got potato chips.

Gonna get some new tennis shoes when i get a chance and hopefully, with time, i'll warm back up to Fritos.


----------



## ripley (Aug 4, 2006)

Dog feet smell like Fritos too. My vet said it's yeast. 

Good luck with the new shoes.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Aug 4, 2006)

I confess I love smelling Frito-y dog feets. Frito-y man feets, not so much.

Gorgeous avatar, Ripley.


----------



## YoFlaco (Aug 4, 2006)

Egbert Souse said:


> I've always liked Fritos until last week, when i became aware that it was time to get new tennis shoes.
> 
> What happened was, i was on an airplane and my feet were real hot and tired and i took off my tennis shoes and suddenly the whole plane smelled like Fritos. I hid my feet under the seat in front of me and hoped that the other passengers just assumed that somebody was eating Fritos but today i was shopping for chips and, while i what i wanted was Fritos, i got potato chips.
> 
> Gonna get some new tennis shoes when i get a chance and hopefully, with time, i'll warm back up to Fritos.



*Odor Eaters my friend. The powder works wonders.*


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2006)

I happen to like that corn chip smell - Mooshu, Disney's Mulan.


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 4, 2006)

I think you'll warm back up to them in time. I remember swearing off Fritos for the longest time back in college after getting violently ill one night. I had come home late from a full day of classes, and the only dinner I had was a bag of Fritos I ate on the way home. They were so greasy and nasty, and did not set well in my stomach. For the longest time after that I couldn't even smell that smell without feeling queesy... but I eventually started eating them again. They're just too darn tasty to give up entirely (especially with a nice veggie or onion dip. mmm-mmm) I just won't eat a whole bag of them all at once on an empty stomach again, thats for sure. lol


----------



## Egbert Souse (Aug 4, 2006)

ripley said:


> Dog feet smell like Fritos too. My vet said it's yeast.
> 
> Good luck with the new shoes.



been waitin' forever for that stinko egbert to crash so i could tell you if youll pm me your vet's address, i'll fedx him one of egbert's shoes. 
i don't smell that bad even when i find somethin great to roll in.

yeast, schmeast.
leave me outta this.

-doc


----------



## Jes (Aug 4, 2006)

Egbert Souse said:


> been waitin' forever for that stinko egbert to crash so i could tell you if youll pm me your vet's address, i'll fedx him one of egbert's shoes.
> i don't smell that bad even when i find somethin great to roll in.
> 
> yeast, schmeast.
> ...


Hey: on the philadelphia Craigslist this week, i found a new ad for a guy who buys stinky men's shoes. He'll pay whatever it would cost to replace them, so depending, that could be 40-100 bucks. I say: go for it.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Aug 4, 2006)

Jes said:


> Hey: on the philadelphia Craigslist this week, i found a new ad for a guy who buys stinky men's shoes. He'll pay whatever it would cost to replace them, so depending, that could be 40-100 bucks. I say: go for it.


Me too! Baby needs a new pair of... basil and ricotta pizzas.


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 5, 2006)

Note to self: No David Lynch @ 2am. Just not a wise move. :doh: ​


----------



## MisticalMisty (Aug 5, 2006)

Leaving Vegas sucked..after getting all that attention..I had to come home to nada..nilch..no attention..BLAH


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 5, 2006)

Ok, here's my gripe:

Why do people wear too much/too strong perfume or cologne? If it burns my nostrils when you walk by, I can only imagine what it's doing to the wearer.


----------



## MissToodles (Aug 5, 2006)

My phone still doesn't work after a three hour ordeal with the cable company!


----------



## SensualSSBBWCurves (Aug 5, 2006)

I can't seem to meet a man. Okay yeah, so I've heard it said so many times that there are men out there that suppose to love SSBBWs. However WHERE ARE THEY? Also, I don't want to be used as a fat fantasy it might work for somen women, but it doesn't tip my fancy at all. All, I want to do is be loved for me not because I am fat, or in spite of it. Just because, I am me, and everyone deserves love!​


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 5, 2006)

SensualSSBBWCurves said:


> I can't seem to meet a man. Okay yeah, so I've heard it said so many times that there are men out there that suppose to love SSBBWs. However WHERE ARE THEY? Also, I don't want to be used as a fat fantasy it might work for somen women, but it doesn't tip my fancy at all. All, I want to do is be loved for me not because I am fat, or in spite of it. Just because, I am me, and everyone deserves love!​



 I wish I had something I could say to lift your spirits, but I really don't. Hang in there.


----------



## SensualSSBBWCurves (Aug 5, 2006)

sirumberto said:


> I wish I had something I could say to lift your spirits, but I really don't. Hang in there.



_Awww thanks, but I'll be fine. It's just a moment, and teh weekends always do this to me._​


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 5, 2006)

SensualSSBBWCurves said:


> _Awww thanks, but I'll be fine. It's just a moment, and teh weekends always do this to me._​



Yeah, I've been there. Glad to know you'll be ok though.


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 6, 2006)

Egbert Souse said:


> Gonna get some new tennis shoes when i get a chance and hopefully, with time, i'll warm back up to Fritos.



There's an actual Chinese dish that consists of Dog served in a bed of Fritos with some vegetables. :eat1:


----------



## saucywench (Aug 6, 2006)

Jes said:


> i'm all about taking matters into my own hands.


***cough***


----------



## MoonGoddess (Aug 6, 2006)

_I haven't had sex in 6 months. Does that suck enough?_


----------



## saucywench (Aug 6, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> There's an actual Chinese dish that consists of Dog served in a bed of Fritos with some vegetables. :eat1:


Man, I hope that wasn't on the menu at Tu Lan's.


Oh. Wait. Tu Lan's is Vietnamese.


Whew.


----------



## saucywench (Aug 6, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


> _I haven't had sex in 6 months. Does that suck enough?_


No. No, it doesn't. I haven't had any in 5 years. (That unfortunate misadventure in April of '02 doesn't count.)


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 6, 2006)

saucywench said:


> No. No, it doesn't. I haven't had any in 5 years. (That unfortunate misadventure in April of '02 doesn't count.)


_Five_ years? What about a 13-year realtionship without?


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 6, 2006)

Well, at least this is putting my life back into perspective. Three weeks doesn't seem so bad now.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 6, 2006)

Typos suck. Especially if I did them myself.


----------



## Jes (Aug 6, 2006)

saucywench said:


> ***cough***


Something caught in your throat, Saucy?!


----------



## Jes (Aug 6, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> _Five_ years? What about a 13-year realtionship without?


What the...? Does your gf not have a vagina?


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 6, 2006)

Jes said:


> What the...? Does your gf not have a vagina?



I have to admit I'm curious myself. I know I shouldn't pry, but wow.


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 6, 2006)

saucywench said:


> Man, I hope that wasn't on the menu at Tu Lan's.
> Oh. Wait. Tu Lan's is Vietnamese.
> Whew.



I'm not sure, but the dog is baked, if that's any help. They use ginger.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 6, 2006)

Jes said:


> What the...? Does your gf not have a vagina?


Jes, Jes...

She's got one, that's for sure...
Slightly bored, perhaps...
But the reason for the boredom is a little too long to tell...


Sorry, Jes, I won't PM you the story, either...


*shrugs*


----------



## ATrueFA (Aug 6, 2006)

SEX?!?! Whats that?


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 6, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> But the reason for the boredom is a little too long to tell...
> [/COLOR]



Ok, so she had one, but you broke it.


Edit: That was supposed to be a joke, and not a mean comment by the way.


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 6, 2006)

ATrueFA said:


> SEX?!?! Whats that?


_Goood_ question... I've heard it's another word for gender...


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 6, 2006)

sirumberto said:


> Ok, so she had one, but you broke it.
> 
> 
> Edit: That was supposed to be a joke, and not a mean comment by the way.


I wish it would be that easy... *sigh*
(This is no comment on your edit...)
But that story hasn't lost anything on this board...


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 6, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> I wish it would be that easy... *sigh*
> (This is no comment on your edit...)



 Sorry for poking fun, but the "too long" set up was just hanging there so... yeah. I need to work on controlling my inner smart-ass.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 6, 2006)

I think I'm getting the Lion's share of the sex....


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 6, 2006)

sirumberto said:


> Sorry for poking fun, but the "too long" set up was just hanging there so... yeah. I need to work on controlling my inner smart-ass.


Hey, we're in The Lounge... 
As I wrote that, a quote from a Scooby Doo movie (trick, not the real ones) came into my mind... about a long story - with a looong ending...
So no harm done!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Aug 6, 2006)

As if it wasn't bad enough - why to christ is it called a 'cowlick'??


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 6, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> As if it wasn't bad enough - why to christ is it called a 'cowlick'??



*Cowlick* is British in origin and refers to a tuft of hair that refuses to lie flat. It likely comes from a comparison with the projecting ridge of hairs on a cows hide, which have been licked into that shape by the animal. The word was first recorded in 1598.

Now You Know(tm)


----------



## Donna (Aug 6, 2006)

Does anyone else find it funny that you all are talking about sex and then Sam interjects with the term cowlick? (think about it, but not too long.) 

p.s. remember that you love me sammiekins


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Aug 6, 2006)

saucywench said:


> No. No, it doesn't. I haven't had any in 5 years. (That unfortunate misadventure in April of '02 doesn't count.)


Saucy! I had "April '02" tattooed on my ass! 

*BB runs away crying, throws the photo albums into the fire, then remembers she's house sitting*



Santaclear said:


> I'm not sure, but the dog is baked, if that's any help. They use ginger.


Aww! Nooo! Ginger was the best pooch, EVER!


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 7, 2006)

My trip to New York City (Sep 14-15th) has been cancelled. 

I'm a bit bummed.


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 7, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> I think I'm getting the Lion's share of the sex....



Me too but the lion hasn't gotten laid in like, 3 years.


----------



## jamie (Aug 7, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Me too but the lion hasn't gotten laid in like, 3 years.



I confess I almost choked to death on pudding while reading this.


----------



## Esme (Aug 7, 2006)

I was promised a COLD FRONT! Where's the stinkin' cold front? Hmmm???   

*turns on the a/c*


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 7, 2006)

I think it's right here... rain, temperatures between 60 and 75 degrees...
*shudder*


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 7, 2006)

I don't like being "invited" to do something and then pressured into it when I say I wanna think about it. 
 Grrr...
Now I don't want to at all!​


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 7, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> I think it's right here... rain, temperatures between 60 and 75 degrees...
> *shudder*



I like cool weather and rain too, but I don't think I like it THAT much.

I really need to stop it with the bad jokes...


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 7, 2006)

Argh! My left arm aches... is the summer near for a comeback, or will winter be around soon? 

@ sirumberto: That joke could have been one of mine...


----------



## Friday (Aug 7, 2006)

We had to come home and go back to RL. Booooo.


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 8, 2006)

I have one of those annoying-as-hell, head-busting chest colds. It's basically just a cough that starts as a little tickle in my throat and turns into a full-blown cough that feels like my tonsils are going to fly across the room at any minute. Throat lozenges, constant hydration, cough suppressants, hot toddies (at home)....nothing has worked, and it's driving me ape-shit, as well as, I'm sure, annoying those here in the office.


----------



## Mini (Aug 8, 2006)

All this dialogue about sex and not getting it reminds me that I really miss female contact. Ugh.


----------



## ripley (Aug 9, 2006)

I have a bad cold.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm going back in to work in thirty minutes or so to file a sexual harassment complaint. I'm so pissed off right now, it's not even funny.


----------



## Jes (Aug 9, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> I don't like being "invited" to do something and then pressured into it when I say I wanna think about it.
> Grrr...
> Now I don't want to at all!​


I don't like being invited to do something and then having the inviter bail out! Pick a lane and drive, people! It's not rocket science!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 9, 2006)

Jes said:


> I don't like being invited to do something and then having the inviter bail out! Pick a lane and drive, people! It's not rocket science!



I don't like not being invited to things.

*bigfatemosigh*


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 9, 2006)

ripley said:


> I have a bad cold.


 
I didn't do it! I swear!!


----------



## Mini (Aug 9, 2006)

Kinsey has a tumor on her throat, and it's probably cancerous. If it is, she has *maybe* six months to live.


----------



## ripley (Aug 9, 2006)

Mini said:


> Kinsey has a tumor on her throat, and it's probably cancerous. If it is, she has *maybe* six months to live.




Oh Mini...I'm so sorry.


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 10, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I don't like not being invited to things.
> 
> *bigfatemosigh*


I hate feeling dumb.  
It's pretty sad that I just realized that said

Big Fat Emo Sigh

not

Big Fate Mo Sigh

Was I born blond or what? ​
No offense blond chicks, ok?


----------



## elle camino (Aug 10, 2006)

is there anything worse than when your whole apartment building smells like fried onions?




*at first i typed that 'friend onions' and i almost kept it like that because it's so cute, but instead i decided just to draw a friend onion on mspaint, to get it out of my system


----------



## Mini (Aug 10, 2006)

I am absofuckinglutely wrecked from work. Moving is way too much effort right now.


----------



## Esme (Aug 10, 2006)

My leg hurts, and Motrin just isn't doing the trick. *grumblewhimperwhine*


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

elle camino said:


> *at first i typed that 'friend onions' and i almost kept it like that because it's so cute, but instead i decided just to draw a friend onion on mspaint, to get it out of my system



I realize that it was trendy to be really good at MSPAINT like 15 years ago, but oh my god I've got to learn how to do that. How handy! You visualized "friend onion" and BAM! you made it be. Must aquire. Many angry and sad emotions that need a healthy outlet, yes.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 10, 2006)

What is this with the middle of summer and people get.. ah.. people getting.. ah.. getting... AAACHOOOOO... getting colds? What's up with that?


----------



## BeaBea (Aug 11, 2006)

It is 5:39 am here and my Burglar alarm has gone off twice in the last 30 minutes for no reason I can see.

I'm here on my own at the moment and each time it's jerked me from sleep with a heart-attack inducing screech and been followed by me tearfully wandering the house with a broom in hand ready to beat a burglar to death.

I'm not happy - and I fully expect all my neighbours to try to beat ME to death for waking them all up next time they see me too....

Tracey


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 11, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> It is 5:39 am here and my Burglar alarm has gone off twice in the last 30 minutes for no reason I can see.
> 
> I'm here on my own at the moment and each time it's jerked me from sleep with a heart-attack inducing screech and been followed by me tearfully wandering the house with a broom in hand ready to beat a burglar to death.
> 
> ...



At least it's almost morning, but that's rough.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Aug 11, 2006)

I so want to give you rep for this, but alas, I've given it to you too recently. 



elle camino said:


> is there anything worse than when your whole apartment building smells like fried onions?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 11, 2006)

elle camino said:


> is there anything worse than when your whole apartment building smells like fried onions?
> *at first i typed that 'friend onions' and i almost kept it like that because it's so cute, but instead i decided just to draw a friend onion on mspaint, to get it out of my system



Awesome work, Elle. This shows that onions truly can be our friends and it's rewarding if we make the effort. The pic did make me cry tho.


----------



## Esme (Aug 11, 2006)

Mosquito bites are evil. EVIL I SAY!!!


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 11, 2006)

elle camino said:


> is there anything worse than when your whole apartment building smells like fried onions?



Yes, yes there is. Living for 8 years in an apartment with non-oder inhibiting walls, and a neighbor who's kitchen is on the other side of the bedroom wall. Said neighbor having a sauerkraut fetish...to the tune of at least a couple nights a week having to go to bed with the stench of cooking sauerkraut.


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 11, 2006)

Esme said:


> Mosquito bites are evil. EVIL I SAY!!!



And so are the bites of their evil minions, the flies. I've never experianced biting flies as bad as they are here this summer. Going outside without a healthy dose of insect repellant leave exposed legs speckled with blody bites.


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 11, 2006)

My schedule looks like this for the next couple days.

Work 3:30-10 (goodbye, Friday night) -> home -> bed -> shower -> work 9-4 -> dinner with the family


----------



## Esme (Aug 11, 2006)

I hate not being able to do what I want to do when I want to do it. It's frustrating beyond words. Grrrr!


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 11, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> What is this with the middle of summer and people get.. ah.. people getting.. ah.. getting... AAACHOOOOO... getting colds? What's up with that?


In many cases it is the AC to blame... temperature difference between inside and outside too big...


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 11, 2006)

Esme said:


> I hate not being able to do what I want to do when I want to do it. It's frustrating beyond words. Grrrr!


Sounds like my life...


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 11, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Sounds like my life...



And I'm running out of money to throw at it.


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 11, 2006)

ARGH I'm already tired and I have about 5 bazillion more boxes to pack. 
I need an assistant who will work for free and let me bitch.​


----------



## Mini (Aug 11, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> ARGH I'm already tired and I have about 5 bazillion more boxes to pack.
> I need an assistant who will work for free and let me bitch.​



Marry a pussy.


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 11, 2006)

Mini said:


> Marry a pussy.



Cat's can't help pack. Or can they? 

Besides, I'm pretty sure you can't marry animals in the US anymore. Unless it's to another animal, then it's just cute.


----------



## Mini (Aug 11, 2006)

sirumberto said:


> Cat's can't help pack. Or can they?
> 
> Besides, I'm pretty sure you can't marry animals in the US anymore. Unless it's to another animal, then it's just cute.



OK, that's one interpretation out of the way. Try again.


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 11, 2006)

Mini said:


> OK, that's one interpretation out of the way. Try again.



I was just trying to give you an out. You're on your own now.


----------



## Mini (Aug 11, 2006)

sirumberto said:


> I was just trying to give you an out. You're on your own now.



I stand by my tactless numbskullery.


----------



## Ericthonius (Aug 12, 2006)

Mini, our resident iconoclast, is NOT appreciated enough.

That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 12, 2006)

i am absurdly awake for 2:30 am. like not only am i up, but i'm all energetic and feel like tapdancing and shit.


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 12, 2006)

elle camino said:


> i am absurdly awake for 2:30 am. like not only am i up, but i'm all energetic and feel like tapdancing and shit.



Well dance the night away. 

Me? I'm still on call for the next two and a half hours and I really hope I don't get called in at this point.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 12, 2006)

my downstairs neighbor wouldn't be too thrilled or else i absolutely would. i'm going to give myself a pedicure and reread the sound and the fury, instead.


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 12, 2006)

elle camino said:


> my downstairs neighbor wouldn't be too thrilled or else i absolutely would. i'm going to give myself a pedicure and reread the sound and the fury, instead.



Well that works too. Then your toes will be all prettied up for later dancing.

I'm ready to crash, but it's just a couple more hours. Though I'm going to start making less and less sense around here soon.


----------



## MoonGoddess (Aug 12, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> ARGH I'm already tired and I have about 5 bazillion more boxes to pack.
> I need an assistant who will work for free and let me bitch.​


_

I am moving, am dead tired...AND I am doing my own move with no help. I agree, we need free muscle that can tolerate our bitching.

And no....cats will not help you move. My two just sit there and watch me with bemused expressions on their furry faces._


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 12, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


> _
> 
> I am moving, am dead tired...AND I am doing my own move with no help. I agree, we need free muscle that can tolerate our bitching.
> 
> And no....cats will not help you move. My two just sit there and watch me with bemused expressions on their furry faces._



I know!
My 2 girls sit on some of the boxes I've packed, but other than that - nuthin.

I tried bribing them with treats, but they took them and ran. Traitors.  ​


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 12, 2006)

Mini said:


> Marry a pussy.



*sirumberto's* right. It's illegal to marry my cat here. Besides they're like my daughters. 
... and I don't live in the South anymore.  ​


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 12, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> *sirumberto's* right. It's illegal to marry my cat here. Besides they're like my daughters.
> ... and I don't live in the South anymore.  ​



I think the south would probably be against incestuous homosexual bestiality too. You know how people can get down here when you mention homosexuality.


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 12, 2006)

sirumberto said:


> I think the south would probably be against incestuous homosexual bestiality too. You know how people can get down here when you mention homosexuality.



I lived in northern AL, Tennessee border and there was actually a nice gay community there but in deep south Alabama aka LA?
SSSSSscary. All of those "God doesn't want you to go to HELL!" signs by the side of the road freaked me out. ​


----------



## Egbert Souse (Aug 14, 2006)

*I've been putting up with my snotty Spellcheck coming back with "not in dictionary" and (, even more annoying,) "no suggestions" for a long, long time and it just said it to me for the last time.

It knows damn good and WELL what i'm trying to say and i'm sick and tired of its uppityass attitude.

Gonna turn this thing off now, take the box apart, hunt that sumbitch DOWN and do terrible things to it that i won't mention here. I'll be back when i've had my vengeance, no doubt a poorer speller than ever but a better man for it.*


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 14, 2006)

I hate to be nit-picky, but I it's a pet peeve that not everyone uses the default font. Sure it's pretty and fun to customize your fonts, but what if everyone did that? One of the reasons I LOVE dimensions is because it's not a gawdy, obstrusive site and the software is streamlined. All the_* italics*_ and *strange colors* and *huge fonts* of some posts ruin that vibe for me.

Sorry, I'm procrastinating hardcore.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Aug 14, 2006)

Why can't I learn not to do things _before _I regret them? :doh:


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 14, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> Why can't I learn not to do things _before _I regret them? :doh:



It's really the only way to learn some lessons. You gonna be ok?


----------



## swordchick (Aug 14, 2006)

*I do not like my neighbors that live downstairs. They fight constantly, slam doors and play their music loudly at 2 am.*


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 14, 2006)

Rain rain go away.... (Not Rainahblue, but the rain that while it's making my grass so very green, is making me cold and sleepy).


----------



## elle camino (Aug 14, 2006)

some jerk spider bit me and i had to go get cut up by an emergency room doctor and now i have a big stupid bandage on my back and i can't lean back in my chair and bitch bitch whine.


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 14, 2006)

elle camino said:


> some jerk spider bit me and i had to go get cut up by an emergency room doctor and now i have a big stupid bandage on my back and i can't lean back in my chair and bitch bitch whine.



Mean ass spider. *SQUISH* You know what kind it was?


----------



## elle camino (Aug 14, 2006)

the super douchey kind who gives all it's poison to unemployed students without health insurance?
at least they drugged me up good.


----------



## BeaBea (Aug 14, 2006)

I sat on someones desk chair and ignored the fact that it has a tiny crack in it's front edge...

Everything was going well until I tried to stand up - only to find it had pinched some of my jeans fabric into the little crack and wouldn't let go. I fell backwards onto the chair and then the damn thing caught both the fabric of my jeans AND a tiny piece of flesh from my inner thigh.

I did laugh at how stupid I must have looked if anyone had been watching, and I'm not always averse to a small nibble on the inner thigh - but ouch it does hurt 


Tracey xx


----------



## bigdog (Aug 14, 2006)

I hate the plastic bags they use at the supermarket, I am never using them again. I plop the groceries down on the back seat of my truck and when I get home, I open the door and the groceries fall out because the bag offers no support. From now on, I am only using paper bags.

I don't care if it is environmental unfriendly. I am sick and tired of bruised fruit and broken eggs.


----------



## ripley (Aug 14, 2006)

bigdog said:


> I hate the plastic bags they use at the supermarket, I am never using them again. I plop the groceries down on the back seat of my truck and when I get home, I open the door and the groceries fall out because the bag offers no support. From now on, I am only using paper bags.
> 
> I don't care if it is environmental unfriendly. I am sick and tired of bruised fruit and broken eggs.




Wood is a renewable resource. Shop away, bigdog.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Aug 14, 2006)

I'm here at my big week-long renaissance event in Pennsylvania, and I didn't make enough new dresses. I thought I'd just buy some new stuff here, but none of the merchants have anything big enough. 

I know some of the FAs are saying "woo hoo!" at this point, but it's still annoying.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 14, 2006)

There are also those canvas reusable totebags that you can carry groceries again and again. The only problem is rememberin to bring them with you each time.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 15, 2006)

From Vickie's Dog, Chloe:

my owener is sew meen she maks me pee owtsid how com she uses a terlit but I gotta do my bizness in da cold and da wet she evin tuk my piksher she is sew meen


----------



## BeaBea (Aug 15, 2006)

My complaint is now that poor Chloes complaint made me laugh so much I spluttered over the keyboard 

'Must spread it around blah, blah', but I owe you for the giggle Miss Vickie!

Tracey xx


----------



## Friday (Aug 15, 2006)

> the damn thing caught both the fabric of my jeans AND a tiny piece of flesh from my inner thigh.



Oh my stars, I'm having sympathy pains to the point of shuddering. Ouch, ouch, ef-ing OUCH!


----------



## BeaBea (Aug 15, 2006)

Friday said:


> Oh my stars, I'm having sympathy pains to the point of shuddering. Ouch, ouch, ef-ing OUCH!



Oh Wow Friday - thats a direct quote of what I said when it happened! I know I screamed it out loud but I had no idea you'd hear it all the way over there  Thank you for the sympathy though, its on the mend!

Tracey xx


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 15, 2006)

I'm trying to register for classes on the university website, and the fucking thing isn't working the same way that it did last semester. I might end up having to go back down to the school again today and asking help at the registration center.

Aaaand it looks like I do need to drive down there and get some help.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Aug 15, 2006)

I feel your pain.



Blackjack said:


> I'm trying to register for classes on the university website, and the fucking thing isn't working the same way that it did last semester. I might end up having to go back down to the school again today and asking help at the registration center.
> 
> Aaaand it looks like I do need to drive down there and get some help.


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 16, 2006)

Some spineless lowlife motherfucking ass nailed my car with an egg last night or early this morning.


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 16, 2006)

Update on the school situation:

I went down there today. Turns out that the sections that I was applying for are for incoming students only. Unfortunately, these are the only sections open, and there are no notes on the course description that say that the course is for incoming students.

But hey, if it made any sense whatsoever, it wouldn't be bureaucracy.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 16, 2006)

Blackjack, you're havin' a bad week, aren't you? Here's hoping things improve for you post haste. 

My complaint? Rain. More rain. And yet another loved one in the hospital. Nothing terribly serious, but still. Yikes.


----------



## Tina (Aug 16, 2006)

Heh. Love the Chloe pic and copy, Vick.

I don't have a dog to take a picture of, but maybe this might be close enough?


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 16, 2006)

Tina said:


> Heh. Love the Chloe pic and copy, Vick.
> 
> I don't have a dog to take a picture of, but maybe this might be close enough?



Absolutely frightening!

:shocked:


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 16, 2006)

Tina said:


> Heh. Love the Chloe pic and copy, Vick.
> 
> I don't have a dog to take a picture of, but maybe this might be close enough?



Dang it! Pammie promised not to share that pic!


----------



## Esme (Aug 16, 2006)

I keep coming back to this thread to complain when I realize I don't have much to complain about... so I guess I'm complaining that I have no complaints. 

Either that, or I'm just frightened and confused by the pic Tina posted.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 16, 2006)

Yipes, Tina. :shocked: I want my mommy....

And yeah, poor Chloe. I think she's courting a UTI now, probably because she didn't want to go outside and pee. I wonder if cranberry pills and Uva Ursi work on dogs..... In the meantime I have a scrip for her antibiotics, I just hate to waste it if we can head it off at the pass with more natural means.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 16, 2006)

AFG won't make out with me!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Aug 17, 2006)

Today must be Casey's International Run Into Every Fuckface on the Planet Day.


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 17, 2006)

I really dislike hypocrites.
I really, really dislike hypocrites who ignore me and hurt my feelings.
 Grrrr.... ​


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 17, 2006)

Typing a long, thoughtful post, only to have it eaten by the system because you've taken so long to write it the system logged you off. Kicking yourself for being so eager to respond to something you didn't think to start the post in Word, to avoid this happening, knowing it would likely be long. 

Damn, damn, and double damn.


----------



## butch (Aug 17, 2006)

I've been feeling very trusting this summer, and have been leaving my car door unlocked and the windows down all the time. When I got in my car this morning, someone had been in it, and had gone through all the compartments in it.

Now, it doesn't look like they stole anything besides my Target sunglasses (which I am very unhappy about), but I'm upset anyway. I just hate the idea that someone may have been snooping around my house, and now I have to worry about if they might come back and do something bolder.

I don't think that will happen, but I'm a worrisome sort, so I'll have to be anxious about it for a week or two and then I'll get back to normal.


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 18, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> Typing a long, thoughtful post, only to have it eaten by the system because you've taken so long to write it the system logged you off. Kicking yourself for being so eager to respond to something you didn't think to start the post in Word, to avoid this happening, knowing it would likely be long.
> 
> Damn, damn, and double damn.



That happens to me all the time 'cos I write pretty slow. All you hafta do is use the "back" button, click it fast enough to get past the "log in" screen and you can get to it and still post it. Always works for me.

Much, much worse for me is when I'm writing a long pm, sometimes I'm in there a LONG time and just when I click "send" it crashes my computer and the screen freezes. I lost one masterpiece (well...) that way.

What I try to do to avoid that is periodically copy and paste and save it into my "drafts" file in my MSN e-mail thingie.


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 18, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Much, much worse for me is when I'm writing a long pm, sometimes I'm in there a LONG time and just when I click "send" it crashes my computer and the screen freezes. I lost one masterpiece (well...) that way.


 
That must have been the one to me.....the one that I never got, btw. 

I'm wounded. Wounded to the core.


----------



## Mini (Aug 20, 2006)

We went to the vet again yesterday to get a second opinion on Kinsey. Prognosis is that she's got a cancerous tumor on her thyroid gland, and her heart is just about shot. Her panting is more than likely the result of fluid in her lungs caused by the heart failure (or something like that; I was pretty emotional at the time).

Right now she's on some diuretics that will hopefully clean out her lungs and make her more comfortable, but at this point we're just buying her time. He said she likely won't live out the year.

Personally, I'm kinda hoping she'll die in her sleep. I don't want to have to euthanize her, but we'll deal with that when we have to.

Thanks to everyone who's expressed sympathy and has offered me a shoulder to cry on, so to speak. It means a lot to me.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Aug 20, 2006)

Mini said:


> We went to the vet again yesterday to get a second opinion on Kinsey. Prognosis is that she's got a cancerous tumor on her thyroid gland, and her heart is just about shot. Her panting is more than likely the result of fluid in her lungs caused by the heart failure (or something like that; I was pretty emotional at the time).
> 
> Right now she's on some diuretics that will hopefully clean out her lungs and make her more comfortable, but at this point we're just buying her time. He said she likely won't live out the year.
> 
> ...




You might ask your vet about Benazepril. My dachshund has a terrible heart murmer and her lungs fill with fluid and make her choke. She takes a water pill twice a day and teh benazepril once a day. She has been on this mix for a year at least now and does ok unless she runs around too much, then she chokes a little.


----------



## ripley (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm so sorry Mini. I've been through it, and it's horrible, heartbreaking stuff.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Aug 20, 2006)

aww honey..I'm so sorry! Losing a pet is so hard. If you need someone to talk too..I'm your girl 



Mini said:


> We went to the vet again yesterday to get a second opinion on Kinsey. Prognosis is that she's got a cancerous tumor on her thyroid gland, and her heart is just about shot. Her panting is more than likely the result of fluid in her lungs caused by the heart failure (or something like that; I was pretty emotional at the time).
> 
> Right now she's on some diuretics that will hopefully clean out her lungs and make her more comfortable, but at this point we're just buying her time. He said she likely won't live out the year.
> 
> ...


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 20, 2006)

Mini said:


> We went to the vet again yesterday to get a second opinion on Kinsey. Prognosis is that she's got a cancerous tumor on her thyroid gland, and her heart is just about shot. Her panting is more than likely the result of fluid in her lungs caused by the heart failure (or something like that; I was pretty emotional at the time).
> 
> Right now she's on some diuretics that will hopefully clean out her lungs and make her more comfortable, but at this point we're just buying her time. He said she likely won't live out the year.
> 
> ...



I'm so sorry, M.  Losing pets is so, so hard and when you know it's coming it's a curse and a blessing... more time to spend and know that you should make the most of it. But it's always bittersweet when you're worried about their comfort and last days. 

I can't offer anything but a cyberhug and a knowing nod, but my thoughts are with you. There's no nice way to say it... it just sucks so much.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 21, 2006)

I woke up this morning with an incredibly painful headache and neck pain and pressure in my general head-insides. I have to complain that it just hurts, and I'm just too stressed out for my own good, and I want to do something childish.


----------



## Carrie (Aug 22, 2006)

Someone here gave me a cold.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Aug 22, 2006)

I swear..if one more thing happens to me I'm going to go POSTAL..POSTAL!

My car won't be ready until Thursday because they had to order a belt..why in the hell does a dealer have to order a belt..GRR....that means I will be without my car for 2 full weeks..because it will take another week to do the body stuff..GAH


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 22, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I swear..if one more thing happens to me I'm going to go POSTAL..POSTAL!
> 
> My car won't be ready until Thursday because they had to order a belt..why in the hell does a dealer have to order a belt..GRR....that means I will be without my car for 2 full weeks..because it will take another week to do the body stuff..GAH



Holy hell... When it rains, it pours, but I think you got a damn mudslide.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Aug 22, 2006)

sirumberto said:


> Holy hell... When it rains, it pours, but I think you got a damn mudslide.


Gotta gun? Cause I need one I think..lol


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 22, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> Gotta gun? Cause I need one I think..lol



Wasn't it just the anniversary of the origin of the phrase "going postal."

*Checks*

Yep, twenty years. In OK no less.

Maybe you should just get bubble wrap. It sorta sounds like a gun, and it's a whole lot easier to clean up after.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Aug 22, 2006)

sirumberto said:


> Wasn't it just the anniversary of the origin of the phrase "going postal."
> 
> *Checks*
> 
> ...


Ok OK FINE..no gun..but I'm definitely going to let my self cry today..lol..I haven't cried yet..except for like 2 mins the other night


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 22, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> Ok OK FINE..no gun..but I'm definitely going to let my self cry today..lol..I haven't cried yet..except for like 2 mins the other night



If anybody deserves a good cry... it's you woman! 
 
*HUGS*​


----------



## MisticalMisty (Aug 22, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> If anybody deserves a good cry... it's you woman!
> 
> *HUGS*​


Thanks Chica!


----------



## Mini (Aug 22, 2006)

Not sleeping much is the best hallucinogen.


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 22, 2006)

Mini said:


> Not sleeping much is the best hallucinogen.



Tell me about it. I've been freaking out recently and stuff... not fun. Not fun at _all_. It's almost fun, if I didn't have to be at work. I enjoy seeing the room seem to melt a little bit. It's even better with a fever. Then the ghosts start coming out of the walls and stuff.


----------



## Tina (Aug 22, 2006)

Glad you liked the pic, Vick and Esme.   

Misty, I think you've had your trauma for the year now.

Mini, no helpful words, I'm afraid, just empathy and cyber hugs. They'd be real if we weren't so far apart.

Blackjack, what the heck is going on with you? Sounds like you either have an awful virus or took some bad acid.

Me? I'd like to complain about LDRs and how lonely it feels to be without one's loved one after an intense four days together.


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 22, 2006)

Tina said:


> Blackjack, what the heck is going on with you? Sounds like you either have an awful virus or took some bad acid.



No, just had a good fever once. It was actually really cool. Except for the whole fever thing, which kinda confined me to bed and sucked balls.


----------



## Tina (Aug 22, 2006)

Must have been one hell of a fever for you to be hallucinating!


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 22, 2006)

Tina said:


> Must have been one hell of a fever for you to be hallucinating!



I have a crazy imagination, too, which most certainly exacerbated things, since the fever alone probably wouldn't have done it.


----------



## Carrie (Aug 22, 2006)

This cold of mine is getting worse, and I'm feeling more and more pitiful and pathetic.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Aug 22, 2006)

Carrie said:


> This cold of mine is getting worse, and I'm feeling more and more pitiful and pathetic.


awww..Carrie..I'd offer to take care of you and make you soup..etc..but you know my luck..and I'm scared I may kill you in the process..but I'm sending good thoughts your way!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Aug 22, 2006)

Tina said:


> Glad you liked the pic, Vick and Esme.
> 
> Misty, I think you've had your trauma for the year now.
> 
> ...


aww..I'm sorry Tina! I've been there..it's really hard.

As far as the trauma thing..from your lips to God's ears..good gravy


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 22, 2006)

Not sleeping, working a graveyard shift, loading up on Mountain Dew and Nodoz, going with friends in the morning to explore a cave, drinking more Dew and Coke, and attempting to drive home produces some spectacular and soul-rendering hallucinations that I never did that again.


----------



## Donna (Aug 23, 2006)

My complaint is people who try to manipulate others using guilt. Frustrating as hell, and because it's guilt-based manipulation, if you see it and call them on it, YOU are the cold-hearted monster, not them.


----------



## Carrie (Aug 23, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> awww..Carrie..I'd offer to take care of you and make you soup..etc..but you know my luck..and I'm scared I may kill you in the process..but I'm sending good thoughts your way!



Thanks, Misty!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Aug 23, 2006)

Donnaalicious said:


> My complaint is people who try to manipulate others using guilt. Frustrating as hell, and because it's guilt-based manipulation, if you see it and call them on it, YOU are the cold-hearted monster, not them.



Hey, you can't talk about my mother like that!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 23, 2006)

My complaint is Carrie's new avatar. That's got to cross some sort of line over cuteness and into pure absurdity.


----------



## Carrie (Aug 23, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> My complaint is Carrie's new avatar. That's got to cross some sort of line over cuteness and into pure absurdity.



Many of the men here beg to differ.


----------



## BeaBea (Aug 23, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Many of the men here beg to differ.




Carrie, I bet that picture has them begging fullstop. I'm with ActivistFatGirl, it's just toooo cute (and I'm jealous!)

Tracey xx


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 23, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> Carrie, I bet that picture has them begging fullstop. I'm with ActivistFatGirl, it's just toooo cute (and I'm jealous!)
> 
> Tracey xx



It's like some sort of _challenge._


----------



## Carrie (Aug 23, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> It's like some sort of _challenge._



Stop making me laugh.  With my cold, it turns into fits of coughing. 

And if that's not hot, I don't know what is. 





(and many thanks to you and Tracey, you darlings!) :wubu:


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 23, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Stop making me laugh.  With my cold, it turns into fits of coughing.
> 
> And if that's not hot, I don't know what is.
> 
> ...



Whatev, now you're playing the pity card, you pithy harlot.


----------



## Carrie (Aug 23, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Whatev, now you're playing the pity card, you pithy harlot.



Pithy harlot. *insertcartoongrabbingnoiselikeYOINK!*


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 23, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> My complaint is Carrie's new avatar. That's got to cross some sort of line over cuteness and into pure absurdity.



My complaint is that everytime I get ready to add a new avatar, Carrie steals it!  
I was juuuust about to put my hair in pigtails and find a red lollipop and boom! She takes my idea. 

I was juuuuuuuuust about to.... ​


----------



## Carrie (Aug 23, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> My complaint is that everytime I get ready to add a new avatar, Carrie steals it!
> I was juuuust about to put my hair in pigtails and find a red lollipop and boom! She takes my idea.
> 
> I was juuuuuuuuust about to.... ​



I'll post a schedule next week.


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 23, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I'll post a schedule next week.



Cool thx.  

...And don't try to take my idea about the Easy Cheese and glittery tube top either. That one is MINE.​


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 23, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> Cool thx.
> 
> ...And don't try to take my idea about the Easy Cheese and glittery tube top either. That one is MINE.​



SQUEE! SQUEE!


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 23, 2006)

Tina said:


> Me?  I'd like to complain about LDRs and how lonely it feels to be without one's loved one after an intense four days together.




Long Distance Relationships suck diseased elephant cock.....

er...

:doh: 


Yes, Tina love....I so understand what you mean.


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 23, 2006)

I have to go for invasive medical tests that some kinky bastard somewhere would find hot if it were done to him. For me, I am just stressed.


Medical scenes: I dont get em.


Speaking of Kinky......who is talking all these pics of Carrie? Hmmmm?


----------



## Esme (Aug 23, 2006)

RedVelvet said:


> I have to go for invasive medical tests that some kinky bastard somewhere would find hot if it were done to him. For me, I am just stressed.




You know I completely sympathize with you on that. I'm here if you need me, my friend.


----------



## BeaBea (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm too exhausted to write a full explanation of this so I'm boiling my complaint down to two words....

Some people!

Ok, if you could fix that for me I'd be grateful. Thanks!
Tracey xx


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 23, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> I'm too exhausted to write a full explanation of this so I'm boiling my complaint down to two words....
> 
> Some people!
> 
> ...



Some people have all the luck.

Some people are dicks.

Some people need to be rounded up and shipped off to an artificial island in the Pacific where they will compete for scarce resources for our amusement. Sorta like Survivor, but with more blood and Lord of the Flies like behavior.


----------



## Carrie (Aug 23, 2006)

RedVelvet said:


> Speaking of Kinky......who is talking all these pics of Carrie? Hmmmm?



I took them all myself. 




(Hugs to you for the medical stuff. Yuck.)


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 23, 2006)

sirumberto said:


> Some people have all the luck.
> 
> Some people are dicks.
> 
> Some people need to be rounded up and shipped off to an artificial island in the Pacific where they will compete for scarce resources for our amusement. Sorta like Survivor, but with more blood and Lord of the Flies like behavior.




Very funny indeed.


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 23, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I took them all myself.




Really? Jesus..you are good, then...and very creative. Well done.




Now, would you please cuddle a goat for me?



(no, this is not slang for masterbation)


----------



## Carrie (Aug 23, 2006)

RedVelvet said:


> Now, would you please cuddle a goat for me?



No. It's too hot outside, and I'm too fussy. Do you love me anyway?


----------



## RedVelvet (Aug 23, 2006)

Carrie said:


> No. It's too hot outside, and I'm too fussy. Do you love me anyway?



Till the end of time, baby.


----------



## Carrie (Aug 23, 2006)

RedVelvet said:


> Till the end of time, baby.



Made me smile.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Sep 1, 2006)

I leave in an hour or so. My parents are set on driving me straight to a heart attack before then. I don't NEED a giant pole in my car. I don't NEED an ice chest. I don't NEED trash bags to put my dirty clothes in. STOP, STOP, FUCKING STOP!


----------



## BeaBea (Sep 1, 2006)

Breathe SL. Just breathe.... And when you finally get away, drive fast and dont look back!

Tracey xx

(My Mother saw the hour long documentary programme I did last night. Her only comment was that she wished I had brushed my hair... Thanks Mum! Lol)


----------



## elle camino (Sep 1, 2006)

i feel fine otherwise, but i have a wicked case of the sniffles. 
i hope this doesn't mean what i think it means.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 7, 2006)

Timing is _everything_.


----------



## porkchop (Sep 7, 2006)

arrgghhhh! I have to ask....why can't they stir the coffee a couple more times??
I take it triple triple (I know...grossing some of you out but that is the way I like it!) and when I get it at the take out window it always tastes like single single on the top half and six shots of both on the bottom half! Stir it people...STIR IT!!!!:doh:


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Sep 8, 2006)

I don't complain anymore, my replies get deleted.....


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 8, 2006)

My throat hurts and my rabbits' litter boxes stink. And, since they're right next to my desk, that's a whole lotta stink. *sigh*

When, oh when, will they grow opposable thumbs and clean their own litter boxes???


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 8, 2006)

_Holy Hopping Snot_, I am SO itching to call someone to task for saying such the bullshittiest thing. 

Okay so "calling to task" in Samspeak is aka verbally abusing them. 

And I can't. 

*breathes* I just need to cling to that shoe thread like it's a wingtipped leather lifesaver in a raging sea of plastic made-in-china flip flops.

And don't get on me for the made-in-china stuff. Really, I've had such a day. *flips hair*


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Sep 8, 2006)

Just my point.....


----------



## moonvine (Sep 8, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> My throat hurts and my rabbits' litter boxes stink. And, since they're right next to my desk, that's a whole lotta stink. *sigh*
> 
> When, oh when, will they grow opposable thumbs and clean their own litter boxes???



I think you could choke to death on the ammonia fumes in my house..sigh..and i'm so tired...


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 8, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> *breathes* I just need to cling to that shoe thread like it's a wingtipped leather lifesaver in a raging sea of plastic made-in-china flip flops.
> 
> And don't get on me for the made-in-china stuff. Really, I've had such a day. *flips hair*



Breathe in slowly. Why don't you tell me your oppinions of the Jessica Simpson line of shoes, particularly Barb-the heels with the cork bottoms. I'm not much a heel wearer but for some reason I really like em.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 8, 2006)

Didn't we do this already? 

Me and my rediculous oppini-onions


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Sep 8, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> Didn't we do this already?
> 
> Me and my rediculous oppini-onions


 
*No, and I want OUT!*​


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 8, 2006)

*Its Called Not Logginng In!​*


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 8, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> Didn't we do this already?
> 
> Me and my rediculous oppinons



It's deja vu aaaaaalllll over again. I recommend a 12 step program.  

Okay, so I changed my rabbits' litter boxes so there's way less stink, but while they were running around they chewed through a cell phone charger cord. (sigh) Don't tell Burtimus, though, mmmkay?

Oh and I'm listening second hand to all manner of conversations that my daughter is having in planning an outing with her boyfriend. What started out as a simple dinner and a movie is turning into something of a summit, requiring hours of negotiation, re-negotiation and a huge heapin' helpin' of drama.

Oy.


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Sep 8, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> *Its Called Not Logginng In!*​




DUH.... that don't get me out of here completely!​


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 8, 2006)

Ladyrose1952 said:


> [/B]
> 
> DUH.... that don't get me out of here completely!​



Um... okay where da cameras at? I'm sure we're being punk'd.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 8, 2006)

Ladyrose1952 said:


> *No, and I want OUT!*​


Can I help?


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 8, 2006)

Ladyrose1952 said:


> *No, and I want OUT!*​





Ladyrose1952 said:


> [/B]DUH.... that don't get me out of here completely!​



*raises hand enthusiastically* I know what will!!! I know! I know!! Pick meeeee!!


----------



## ripley (Sep 8, 2006)

I am two seconds away from throwing up a kitten and a rainbow.


----------



## fatkid420 (Sep 8, 2006)

Tired of all the new police in my area trying to catch me riding dirty :doh:


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 8, 2006)

ripley said:


> I am two seconds away from throwing up a kitten and a rainbow.



Do it! I DARE ya!


----------



## ripley (Sep 8, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> Do it! I DARE ya!




You hush.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 8, 2006)

All this shouting around here is deafening...
If you want to shout, go to Hyde Park. There are no reflecting walls.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 8, 2006)

Ladyrose1952 said:


> BITCH WHINE NAG MOAN!​



If you want out so damned bad, then just PM a mod or admin with some serious insults. That'll get you banned.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Sep 8, 2006)

IC that I'm tired and bitchy and just waiting for one more person to walk in this office and yell at me about losing their bag, just one more and I swear to god I'm gonna lose it


----------



## Mini (Sep 8, 2006)

Ladyrose1952 said:


> [/B]
> 
> DUH.... that don't get me out of here completely!​



My God, you are the biggest twit I've seen today, and I dealt with Mitts. MITTS. My dog is smarter than Mitts, Lady.


----------



## Jes (Sep 8, 2006)

Ladyrose1952 said:


> [/B]
> 
> DUH.... that don't get me out of here completely!​


You know, we may not be in your heart anymore, LadyRose, but you'll never get us out of your pants!


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 9, 2006)

Ella Bella said:


> IC that I'm tired and bitchy and just waiting for one more person to walk in this office and yell at me about losing their bag, just one more and I swear to god I'm gonna lose it



Excuse me, Ella. I just lost my bag.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 9, 2006)

Hey y'all sorry to yell earlier, even though it was only size 3 yelling I believe, not size 5 like our unsavory ex-pats.

It was fun though, I admit.

Um, a random complaint: My couch is white, my cat is gray, I have no working vacuum. Yep.


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 9, 2006)

Now I feel ashamed about the size of my yelling. More of us should follow AFG's heinous example.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 9, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Now I feel ashamed about the size of my yelling. More of us should follow AFG's heinous example.



I wasn't talking about you, silly. You heinous bastard!


----------



## Ericthonius (Sep 9, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> ...Um, a random complaint:
> My couch is white,
> my cat is gray,
> I have no working vacuum.
> Yep.




I.C. that the above confession made me think of, "_One Fish, Two Fish, Red Fish, Blue Fish_", by _Dr. Suess._


----------



## eightyseven (Sep 9, 2006)

Want a random complaint?

LACK. OF. PLAY.

There you go.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 9, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> Want a random complaint?
> 
> LACK. OF. PLAY.
> 
> There you go.



You should really talk to gangstadawg about that. He'll hook you up. He's got major game.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 9, 2006)

Grumble...
Did anyone hear me?


Timberwolf said:


> All this shouting around here is deafening...
> If you want to shout, go to Hyde Park. There are no reflecting walls.


And there are some beasts hidden... 
Grumble...


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Sep 13, 2006)

1) I'm hungry.

2) I'm bloated. 

3) The first draft of my novel is almost done. I'm mourning a death over a character.


----------



## Jes (Sep 13, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> 1) I'm hungry.
> 
> 2) I'm bloated.
> 
> 3) The first draft of my novel is almost done. I'm mourning a death over a character.


SPOILEr SPACE! thanks a lot!


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Sep 13, 2006)

Monday the sound is screwed in the big lecture hall where I teach intro psych to around 200 freshmen. Okay, there goes all the cool video clips I had planned to show the parts of the neuron and what happens when one fires. 

Today, the damn projector won't even turn on. It is, of course, locked in a room there in the lecture hall, and I don't have a key. I go to get the ONE guy in the entire department who is in charge of such things, and he's not in his office. I go to have him paged, and am told he's out sick for the day. Nobody else in the dept. knows what to do, where to find another projector bulb, how to put it in, etc., and nobody outside the dept. will come fix it because they don't want to be liable. Liable for what? Making the damn thing work?

So I have to give a lecture with no visual aids whatsoever, trying to draw reuptake on the whiteboard. I don't know if you've ever tried to draw the reuptake process, but it's not easy. Especially if you're not prepared to draw it for 200 freshmen who aren't familiar with the process.

And I couldn't just cancel the lecture because I'm giving a test on Friday and had to cover stuff that's on the test.

GRRRR.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Sep 13, 2006)

We're so short handed at work that they keep changing our schedule. Sometimes with notice, but more often without.  It's very frustrating trying to have a life when you never know when you'll be expected to be at work.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm sorry y'all, but you posting here reminded me HOW FUN the last 20 posts were!

My complaint: needing to move much sooner than I anticipated, and even though its only a few blocks away, knowing i'm far too disorganized to make it easy.

Feeling generally disempowered, and that's never fun.


----------



## Frankie (Sep 13, 2006)

People who don't give up their bus or train seats to the elderly. Come on, folks, don't be lazy. 

People who don't thank you after you've done a kindness for them.


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 13, 2006)

Frankie said:


> People who don't give up their bus or train seats to the elderly. Come on, folks, don't be lazy.
> 
> People who don't thank you after you've done a kindness for them.



What if you get up for an elderly person and they don't thank you?


----------



## Frankie (Sep 13, 2006)

Well, I guess I'd have to let that slide . . . or demand they give the seat back!


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 13, 2006)

Frankie said:


> Well, I guess I'd have to let that slide . . . or demand they give the seat back!



I'd just hit them with their own cane.

Damned old people. They're all just getting in the way of me having my Adrienne Barbeau-bot.


----------



## Frankie (Sep 13, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I'd just hit them with their own cane.
> 
> Damned old people. They're all just getting in the way of me having my Adrienne Barbeau-bot.



LOL! I have a soft spot in my heart for old people. However, babies and small children are a different story. But these kids have brought it upon themselves, I tell you! When they meet me, their reaction is to scrunch up their faces and start bawling. I'm hideous!


----------



## Tina (Sep 13, 2006)

Nah. They just know you don't like 'em and they want to torture you!  

Weird how that works, though, isn't it? I have always been allergic to cats (though it doesn't seem to be as bad as it used to be), and I used to wear these long, bohemian cotton dresses. Without fail, when I would go into a house where the people had cats, they would get under my dress and climb up from the _inside_ of the dress, using the material to climb. I kid you not. Every. Stinkin'. Time.


----------



## Frankie (Sep 14, 2006)

I don't really dislike kids. I just have no experience with them and don't know how to interact with them very well.

Your cats thing is weird. I can only think of naughty jokes to make about it, so I'll just leave it at that. I have heard that cats gravitate to people who don't like them or are allergic to them because they're usually the only people who are leaving them alone and not getting in their faces constantly.


----------



## Tina (Sep 14, 2006)

Just teasing you, Frankie.

Your theory certainly could be correct. I certainly don't dislike cats, but my allergic reactions to them used to be terrible.


----------



## BeaBea (Sep 14, 2006)

Tina said:


> they would get under my dress and climb up from the _inside_



I suspect I will too if we ever get to meet  Shall I apologise in advance?

Tracey xx


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 14, 2006)

Tina said:


> Just teasing you, Frankie.
> 
> Your theory certainly could be correct. I certainly don't dislike cats, but my allergic reactions to them used to be terrible.


It's just their way to cure your allergy...


----------



## rainyday (Sep 14, 2006)

My complaint is it's getting dark sooner. I like it when it stays light til 9 in the evening.


----------



## Jes (Sep 14, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> We're so short handed at work that they keep changing our schedule. Sometimes with notice, but more often without.  It's very frustrating trying to have a life when you never know when you'll be expected to be at work.


have you guys looked into conscription? like with pirate ships and all?


----------



## Jes (Sep 14, 2006)

Tina said:


> Nah. They just know you don't like 'em and they want to torture you!
> 
> Weird how that works, though, isn't it? I have always been allergic to cats (though it doesn't seem to be as bad as it used to be), and I used to wear these long, bohemian cotton dresses. Without fail, when I would go into a house where the people had cats, they would get under my dress and climb up from the _inside_ of the dress, using the material to climb. I kid you not. Every. Stinkin'. Time.


Dogs hump me. And the owners think it's HEE-STER-I-CAL but I do not. I wasn't raised around dogs and I'm still not totally as comfortable as some people and this ain't helpin'!


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 14, 2006)

my complaint is its going to rain and I am not at home sipping a cup of cinnamon tea while staying in my jammies in my warm toasty bed.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 14, 2006)

snuggletiger said:


> my complaint is its going to rain and I am not at home sipping a cup of cinnamon tea while staying in my jammies in my warm toasty bed.


You're sleeping in a toaster? :shocked:


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 14, 2006)

Jes said:


> Dogs hump me. And the owners think it's HEE-STER-I-CAL but I do not. I wasn't raised around dogs and I'm still not totally as comfortable as some people and this ain't helpin'!



You didn't complain when I did it.


----------



## Jes (Sep 14, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> You didn't complain when I did it.


That's a horse of a different color.


----------



## Jane (Sep 14, 2006)

I had to write an evaluation on myself today, and one on my boss.

There was no "You Are An Utter Moron" box on either evaluation. What the hell is up with that?


----------



## Tina (Sep 14, 2006)

Gah, Jes! That's awful. And embarrassing.








rainyday said:


> My complaint is it's getting dark sooner. I like it when it stays light til 9 in the evening.



Me, too, rainy. July is my month for sunlight. I really hate Daylight Savings Time, too.

Timberwolf, surprisingly, now that I'm not as allergic, they usually ignore me. So evidently it worked.


----------



## Esme (Sep 14, 2006)

I'd like just one day to freely smack some people upside the back of the head; just because they deserve it. 

Repeatedly. 

It would make my day _much_ more satisfying. I'd be happier and more productive. I swear!


----------



## Donna (Sep 14, 2006)

Awww Esme, you don't have to have a special day to smack me around! 

 

My complaint, btw, is that I am exhausted, mentally and physically. Although not really a complaint....never mind, carry on.


----------



## Esme (Sep 14, 2006)

Donnaalicious said:


> Awww Esme, you don't have to have a special day to smack me around!




Awwww Donna! Mine was more of a work-related complaint. And I'd never smack you around... unless you asked me nicely.  (Okay, probably not even then! )

Feel better my friend! *hugs*


----------



## Jane (Sep 14, 2006)

Esme said:


> Awwww Donna! Mine was more of a work-related complaint. And I'd never smack you around... unless you asked me nicely.  (Okay, probably not even then! )
> 
> Feel better my friend! *hugs*


This has been ONE LONG DAMN WEEK at work.


----------



## Donna (Sep 14, 2006)

Beat me, beat me....make me write bad checks!


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 14, 2006)

I get these images in my head, and I can't write about them or talk about them. If I could draw, I could probably get the basics down.

Problem is that whenever I focus on them, they slip through my clitching fingers like sand.

It's so fucking frustrating! I feel so helpless. I can't even get a firm grip on the things I imagine.


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 15, 2006)

Esme said:


> I'd like just one day to freely smack some people upside the back of the head; just because they deserve it.
> 
> Repeatedly.
> 
> It would make my day _much_ more satisfying. I'd be happier and more productive. I swear!



I'll second that, and add especially so for people on self martyrdom binges. You know the ones...they tell you the opposite of what they want...your screwed if you do as they say...and screwed if you do as they want because you didn't do what they said. 

Edited to add to that list people who expect the impossible and people who take their self pity rages out on on unsuspecting innocent bystanders. Can you tell I'm having a great day?


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 15, 2006)

I'm having one of those invisible days. 

I hate it.


----------



## Jane (Sep 15, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> I'm having one of those invisible days.
> 
> I hate it.


I SEE you.


----------



## Carrie (Sep 15, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> I'm having one of those invisible days.
> 
> I hate it.



I SMELL you. Chanel?


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 15, 2006)

You would think for what they charge for Chanel #5, the stuff would come in a 55 gallon drum. that whole $100 for 1 oz. is just a shamocracy at best.


----------



## Esme (Sep 15, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> I'm having one of those invisible days.
> 
> I hate it.




I know how you feel Sammie... I have been having what feels like more than my fair share of days like that lately... *hugs*

I hope you feel visible again soon.


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 15, 2006)

i am lost someone fill me in on an invisible day. I personally like invisibility some days.


----------



## BeaBea (Sep 15, 2006)

snuggletiger said:


> You would think for what they charge for Chanel #5, the stuff would come in a 55 gallon drum. that whole $100 for 1 oz. is just a shamocracy at best.



But if it was cheap I wouldn't like it so much. I love the fact that it's expensive. It feels like a luxury and a treat and it reminds me that I'm worth it!

Tracey


----------



## FreeThinker (Sep 15, 2006)

*I am sick and tired of all these M*****-F***** bees in this M*****-F***** computer room!​*


----------



## freebird (Sep 15, 2006)

Since we're complaining. 

I work at a McDonald's Drive-Thru and it really boils me when people drive and ask for Burger King meals.

Oh and I fondly remember the woman who drove up and ask me check that there was no 'Gurkas' inside here burger. I resisted the urge to point out that the possibility of there being a british regiment of knife-wielding nepalese in her burger was very low.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 15, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> *I am sick and tired of all these M*****-F***** bees in this M*****-F***** computer room!​*



Stop being hilarious...I've already repped you today.

My complaint: going out for dinner and drinks and I've nothing to wear and no money.

So, its an outfit I've worn a million times, and prolly free food and beer.

Guess that aint so bad.


----------



## Tina (Sep 15, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> *I am sick and tired of all these M*****-F***** bees in this M*****-F***** computer room!​*



*YOu are benign rediculous!!!! I want out of heere!!!!!!! You epople are all crazy!!*


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 15, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> *I have had it with these M*****-F***** bees in this M*****-F***** computer room!​*



Fixed.

At least get the got-dam quote right.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 15, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> *I am sick and tired of all these M*****-F***** bees in this M*****-F***** computer room!​*


*BUZZZZ!
*(Whatever that may mean...)


----------



## Blackjack (Sep 15, 2006)

Conversations that go like this are just fucking enraging.

X: you're a left wing zealot?
X: that's the impression im getting from the boards
X: are you?
murphmanfa: I'm a lefty, yeah.
X: ok, cya


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 16, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Conversations that go like this are just fucking enraging.
> 
> X: you're a left wing zealot?
> X: that's the impression im getting from the boards
> ...



Baby, you certainly will tell me who that was. I _must_ know.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Sep 19, 2006)

I am incredibly sick of my mom bringing up the war, and saying some people should be pardoned, because other people are causing a mess with social welfare. She gets upset at any political argument and just raises her voice so Dad will overhear so she doesn't have to think it out herself. Argh.


----------



## Jane (Sep 19, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I am incredibly sick of my mom bringing up the war, and saying some people should be pardoned, because other people are causing a mess with social welfare. She gets upset at any political argument and just raises her voice so Dad will overhear so she doesn't have to think it out herself. Argh.


She's attempting to have a dialogue (one-sided) with you. Just roll your eyes, that's what daughters and sons are supposed to do.


----------



## gypsy (Sep 19, 2006)

Ok. Here's mine. 

My office mate came back in May from maternity leave. Now, before she went, she was saying "ohhh...I'm NEVER gonna be one of those mothers who can't talk about anything but my kid, those kind of people drive me NUTS"

Yeah right.

I get barraged with stories on a daily basis about diaper rash, vomiting, the price of baby clothes, baby crap, the latest ultra expensive thing for kids (ie baby converse that are 40 dollars), teething, drool, and the dreaded "OH she did the CUTEST thing today"...which inevitably is so far off the map from "cute" that not even Mapquest could find it on a good day.

And it's not just her! It's like...every single freaking woman I know that gets pregnant. Is it just me? Or does this bother anyone else? I know I have positively NO maternal instinct, so maybe that's why it bugs me so much. I feel like saying to these people... "You know, if I wanted to deal with all this stuff on a daily basis, don't you just think I would have had a kid already??"

Today was the diaper rash and diarrhea. I'm not looking forward to Wednesday :doh:


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 19, 2006)

Me? Complain? Never!

That is once I get a trained servant to massage out this damn kink in my neck. GRRRR!


----------



## Jane (Sep 19, 2006)

gypsy said:


> Ok. Here's mine.
> 
> My office mate came back in May from maternity leave. Now, before she went, she was saying "ohhh...I'm NEVER gonna be one of those mothers who can't talk about anything but my kid, those kind of people drive me NUTS"
> 
> ...


Hormones. Honestly, there is something in us that keeps us cooing and baby talking, and not smacking those crying little heathen. It's the reason we as a race survive.

Buy headphones!!!!


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Sep 19, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Excuse me, Ella. I just lost my bag.



lol but see, you lost your bag. You didn't accuse ME of losing it  Man I think these anger management classes are working already.


----------



## FreeThinker (Sep 19, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Me? Complain? Never!
> 
> That is once I get a trained servant to massage out this damn kink in my neck. GRRRR!


Just lie down and relax...


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 19, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Just lie down and relax...



Ha Ha!

No really, stay away from my neck!

Here's another complain, my fat ass crushed my glasses last night when they fell onto my bed. The lens keeps popping out and I don't think I'm gonna be able to get new ones until I get back from FL.

Here's to nerdtape on my glasses, I guess.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm tired of complaining but can't seem to stop


----------



## BeaBea (Sep 20, 2006)

I dont understand why I spend ages crafting polite, finely worded emails to people where I start by hoping they are keeping well, progress to general topics and then apologetically mention the fact that they owe me money right at the end. 

Why do I waste my time like this? They would probably be just as happy completely ignoring a 'Send me your damn money' email instead?

Tracey xx


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm forever complaining to Cindy about how so many people who go to the hospital I work at simply don't know how to park. Granted, many of them are elderly, but even those who shouldn't have a problem getting straight between the yellow lines end up completely crooked or too far to one side, basically taking up two spaces. Soooo...tonight was the winner of them ALL. I get to my car to find that the (insert expletive here) person who parked next to me had parked so close that I couldn't even get to my door, much less open it. Luckily, the space on the passenger side was empty. So, I proceeded to attempt to crawl in from the passenger side. 

Not so much. I won't go into great detail, but suffice it to say I ended up with one foot on the drivers side, my butt in the seat, and my other leg stuck on the passenger side, unable to swing over because I can't lift it over the gear shift. In the process, as I was sliding over, I broke the lid off of my center console.  I ended up having to put the car in neutral, allow it to roll slowly backward with my left foot on the brake, then stop it, put it back in park, crawl back out the way I came, and then walk around and get in properly. As I was driving off, I noticed one of our noble campus cops sitting in his car with a grin on his face. I'm normally very even tempered, but if I had a vindicitve nature, that car would have found a nice long scratch on it's side and a strongly-worded note on its windshield. As it was, I was too livid to even speak, much less write.

Sidenote: for those of you who "enjoy" stories of big girls getting stuck...please keep your comments to yourself. This was NOT a pleasant situation, and the thought of someone else getting off on it would simply make it worse.


----------



## Friday (Sep 21, 2006)

Well, I wouldn't have keyed it, but I definitely would (and have) left a note not only telling them what assholes they were but also what I hope happens the next time they park like that.


----------



## Carrie (Sep 21, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> I dont understand why I spend ages crafting polite, finely worded emails to people where I start by hoping they are keeping well, progress to general topics and then apologetically mention the fact that they owe me money right at the end.
> 
> Why do I waste my time like this?
> Tracey xx



Because you're English. Polite is a way of life for you.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Sep 21, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Because you're English. Polite is a way of life for you.



Amen. Me asking for money is like a scene out of a Spike Lee movie: "I want my fucking money, mother fucker!" And that's just like when I've loaned someone a dollar for a soda.


----------



## Jane (Sep 21, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Amen. Me asking for money is like a scene out of a Spike Lee movie: "I want my fucking money, mother fucker!" And that's just like when I've loaned someone a dollar for a soda.


I was just getting ready to answer, but Casey translated it into American English.


----------



## BeaBea (Sep 21, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Because you're English. Polite is a way of life for you.



Is that right Carrie? Well fuck you!

TSL, Jane - how did I do? Am I getting the tone right?

Tracey xx

(Seriously Ladies, Laugh out Loud funny!!!)


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Sep 21, 2006)

You got it.  And so many American accents to choose from!


----------



## Carrie (Sep 21, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> Is that right Carrie? Well fuck you!



Tut-tut! Wash your mouth out with soap and water, young lady. ~sad shake of head~





(Well done. )


----------



## saucywench (Sep 21, 2006)

IC that I'm becoming increasingly annoyed with Bravo because their default listening volume is set to such a low level. All dialogue appears to be in whispers even when I set my television's volume to its maximum setting. I don't have this problem with any other station offered by my cable company (the ones that I watch, at least). 

I just sent an e-mail to them but they claim they don't respond to individual queries. Maybe the answer will appear eventually in their FAQ.

Color me .


----------



## BeaBea (Sep 21, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> You got it.  And so many American accents to choose from!



You say that like you all sound different or something! I KNOW all you women live in Manhattan, spend $600 on a pair of shoes and talk just like your best friend Carrie Bradshaw, just like I know all the men wear cowboy hats and boots, rope steers for a living and say 'Ma'am' and 'Y'awl'. I watch TV you know - you cant fool me!

Tracey xx


----------



## BeaBea (Sep 21, 2006)

saucywench said:


> IC that I'm becoming increasingly annoyed with Bravo because their default listening volume is set to such a low level. All dialogue appears to be in whispers even when I set my television's volume to its maximum setting. I don't have this problem with any other station offered by my cable company (the ones that I watch, at least).
> 
> I just sent an e-mail to them but they claim they don't respond to individual queries. Maybe the answer will appear eventually in their FAQ.
> 
> Color me .



If it helps (and I know it wont) Bravo over here plays the programmes quietly and then cranks it past 11 when the adverts come on. Drives me MAD!!

Tracey xx


----------



## Carrie (Sep 21, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> You say that like you all sound different or something! I KNOW all you women live in Manhattan, spend $600 on a pair of shoes and talk just like your best friend Carrie Bradshaw, just like I know all the men wear cowboy hats and boots, rope steers for a living and say 'Ma'am' and 'Y'awl'. I watch TV you know - you cant fool me!
> 
> Tracey xx



Heh! Ben and I were talking about British-American cultural differences recently, specifically those somewhat sensationalized by the media, and I said, "Tell me the truth - you think all Americans own guns, don't you?", to which he replied, "No. I do think you all drive very large cars, though." I was about to retort and set him straight when he went on to ask, "What do you drive?" I meekly replied, "A Suburban." 

Brits 1, Yanks zip.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Sep 21, 2006)

Tell him I drive a Cavalier. 

Of course, I'm an import. Made in England, born in the US.


----------



## BeaBea (Sep 21, 2006)

Carrie said:


> British-American cultural differences



Hmm, exposure to UK media has taught me that ALL Americans are fat. Well, except for TSL but now I'm starting to think that she just takes her pics with that new Hewlett Packard camera.

Tracey xx


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 21, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> If it helps (and I know it wont) Bravo over here plays the programmes quietly and then cranks it past 11 when the adverts come on. Drives me MAD!!
> 
> Tracey xx


Well, over here, we have a station playing the program quietly... You pull up the volume... Then come some ads - and your ears get blown away... :doh:


----------



## Jane (Sep 21, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Well, over here, we have a station playing the program quietly... You pull up the volume... Then come some ads - and your ears get blown away... :doh:


The very reason I purchased a TV that evens out the sound level between programs and commercials.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Sep 21, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> You say that like you all sound different or something! I KNOW all you women live in Manhattan, spend $600 on a pair of shoes and talk just like your best friend Carrie Bradshaw, just like I know all the men wear cowboy hats and boots, rope steers for a living and say 'Ma'am' and 'Y'awl'. I watch TV you know - you cant fool me!
> 
> Tracey xx


Exactly. Just like I know that all English women have titles, live in mansions with lots of servants, are very reserved and proper, and stop everything for tea in the afternoon. And all English men are soccer hooligans with bad teeth who say things like "Squire" and "Gov'nur" and never leave the pub. I watch BBC America, ya know!


----------



## Carrie (Sep 22, 2006)

This car is going to put me in the damn poorhouse. Or the nuthouse.  

Anyone's guess, really.


----------



## MissToodles (Sep 22, 2006)

Is computer techie on craigslist a total flake? I cannot find a reliable person to fix my laptop.


----------



## biodieselman (Sep 23, 2006)

A man walking ahead of me as I was leaving a high-end shopping mall in LA must have had a terrible cold but must not have had any tissue or handkerchief. In the middle of a busy entrance he decides he must blow his nose. He takes a couple of steps towards a trash bin & towards that general direction aims with one finger over each nostril & blows his brains out. I was disgusted to watch viscous strings of mucus spray everywhere. I was thinking what a pig this guy is until I looked away & saw three well dressed professional looking women approaching right in front of him. Their contorted body language & completely distorted facial expressions of disgust made me bust out laughing. 

Help Eliminate Greenhouse Gas, Burn Biodiesel.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Sep 23, 2006)

biodieselman said:


> A man walking ahead of me as I was leaving a high-end shopping mall in LA must have had a terrible cold but must not have had any tissue or handkerchief. In the middle of a busy entrance he decides he must blow his nose. He takes a couple of steps towards a trash bin & towards that general direction aims with one finger over each nostril & blows his brains out. I was disgusted to watch viscous strings of mucus spray everywhere. I was thinking what a pig this guy is until I looked away & saw three well dressed professional looking women approaching right in front of him. Their contorted body language & completely distorted facial expressions of disgust made me bust out laughing.
> 
> Help Eliminate Greenhouse Gas, Burn Biodiesel.



When I was having dinner with my boyfriend's parents, we had Thai. Now I love Thai food. Eat it all the time. However, my nose starts running at the table, and I'm trying to gently blot the offending snot without making a scene, and all Ryan can do is look at me and smirk. 

He also made me laugh hard enough that snot/spit came out on several different occassions.


----------



## BeaBea (Sep 23, 2006)

biodieselman said:


> A man walking ahead of me as I was leaving a high-end shopping mall in LA must have had a terrible cold...



That can be a cultural thing. If he was from Eastern Europe or the Middle or Far East it's considered perfectly acceptable for a man to do that. It's no more impolite than coughing or sneezing in public would be.

Now that said, I believe you should adapt your manners according to local custom so I'm not saying it was ok - but it's possible he wasn't aware that it's not acceptable.

As for TSL and Ryan - if they dont learn to play nice together we'll have to separate them (with a crow bar or something!)

Tracey xx


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Sep 23, 2006)

We NEVER play nice.


----------



## Michelle (Sep 23, 2006)

biodieselman said:


> A man walking ahead of me as I was leaving a high-end shopping mall in LA must have had a terrible cold but must not have had any tissue or handkerchief. In the middle of a busy entrance he decides he must blow his nose. He takes a couple of steps towards a trash bin & towards that general direction aims with one finger over each nostril & blows his brains out. I was disgusted to watch viscous strings of mucus spray everywhere. I was thinking what a pig this guy is until I looked away & saw three well dressed professional looking women approaching right in front of him. Their contorted body language & completely distorted facial expressions of disgust made me bust out laughing.
> 
> Help Eliminate Greenhouse Gas, Burn Biodiesel.


 
This post gets my vote for most disgusting conjured image from words. It also gets my vote for post most likely to make one upchuck just a tiny bit in their mouths. Biodiselman - you write well!

On a related note, from the J-Walk Blog:
*Nose Blowing Instructions*



> More useful advice from _Wiki How_: How to Use a Bushman's Hanky.Have you ever been out in public without a handkerchief (hanky)? This is how to use a bushman's hanky! (the Australian terminology for blowing your nose without a handkerchief)
> 
> Here's Step #3:
> ​Choose left or right nostril. This may seem trivial but in the scheme of things it is critical. Making the right choice can depend on several factors. Risk of causing a public nuisance, risk of breaking the law, risk of shocking those that thought you were once a sophisticated and cultured individual. If the above concerns you, but you are determined to splay your snout-slime regardless, then choose the nostril with the most amount of mucous.
> After clearing the first nostril there's a very big chance you'll be prevented at "going the tonk" on the other nostril because a. someone will attempt to make a citizen's arrest, b. you will be chastised by your friends and rebuked for doing the most disgusting thing imaginable.​



​


----------



## amadthon (Sep 24, 2006)

Carrie said:


> This car is going to put me in the damn poorhouse. Or the nuthouse.
> 
> Anyone's guess, really.



Aw, geez did the damn thing break down again?:doh: I was gonna tell you you could borrow the Jeep to pick Ben up at the airport to dispel the Americans with big cars myth, but I don't think he'd believe it was yours what with the fishin' pole holders and stuff.....and my other cars aren't any smaller than yours


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 25, 2006)

I wish winter would just hurry up and get here because I Hate, I Hate, I Hate I Hate Road Construction. *Roar*


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 25, 2006)

biodieselman said:


> A man walking ahead of me as I was leaving a high-end shopping mall in LA must have had a terrible cold but must not have had any tissue or handkerchief. In the middle of a busy entrance he decides he must blow his nose. He takes a couple of steps towards a trash bin & towards that general direction aims with one finger over each nostril & blows his brains out. I was disgusted to watch viscous strings of mucus spray everywhere. I was thinking what a pig this guy is until I looked away & saw three well dressed professional looking women approaching right in front of him. Their contorted body language & completely distorted facial expressions of disgust made me bust out laughing.



Perhaps you'd just caught him at an inopportune moment. Is the glass half empty or half full?


----------



## Mini (Sep 25, 2006)

It's bad enough that I work a cruddy job with little room for advancement, but when my paycheques start bouncing I can't help but feel that I'm getting a sign to move on. 

GAH!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Sep 25, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> Hmm, exposure to UK media has taught me that ALL Americans are fat. Well, except for TSL but now I'm starting to think that she just takes her pics with that new Hewlett Packard camera.
> 
> Tracey xx



ALL Americans weigh in excess of 100 stone, at least.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 25, 2006)

Well, if you add them...


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 25, 2006)

why is the lady i keep sabotaging still able to keep a job? Dumb luck has to run out at some point.


----------



## Tina (Sep 25, 2006)

Mini said:


> It's bad enough that I work a cruddy job with little room for advancement, but when my paycheques start bouncing I can't help but feel that I'm getting a sign to move on.
> 
> GAH!



 A neon sign, Mini.

I am tired of doctor's appointments.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 25, 2006)

I can't keep up with all the fun posts around here. I wish someone would send me the abridged version. 

My other complaint: hanging around 70 youth from around the country and two plane trips with retirees and a sore throat means I've been germed up and sickness may ensue.


----------



## Donna (Sep 26, 2006)

I really, really, really, really do not understand the people who respond to a mutli-post thread WITHOUT reading what other posters have had to say before them. I'm sorry, but seems to me like jumping into the middle of a conversation.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Sep 26, 2006)

I'm home sick..and not the "Oh I have the sniffles" sick..it's "OH MY GOD my stomach hates me" Sick.

Shoot me please..lol


----------



## Esme (Sep 26, 2006)

I think all-day staff meetings constitute "cruel and unusual" and they're definitely punishment. For what, I know not. I wish I did, because I'd never do it again! :doh:


----------



## Jane (Sep 26, 2006)

Esme said:


> I think all-day staff meetings constitute "cruel and unusual" and they're definitely punishment. For what, I know not. I wish I did, because I'd never do it again! :doh:


I would rather be beaten with a stick than have an all-day staff meeting.

Yell at me and go...I'll be mad, but I won't be stuck in a room with you.


----------



## Esme (Sep 26, 2006)

Jane said:


> I would rather be beaten with a stick than have an all-day staff meeting.
> 
> Yell at me and go...I'll be mad, but I won't be stuck in a room with you.




Yup, I'd prefer the stick too... and I'd even take a big ol' splintery stick-beating over "writing new mission statements" 

I'll tell you my mission: Getting out of writing more MISSION STATEMENTS!!!

And don't try and fool me by calling it a "vision statement" either. Same friggin' thing... even Stevie Wonder could see that vision. :doh:


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 27, 2006)

I hate it when clients actually wait the "net 30" days to issue payment to my invoices. Gah!


----------



## Butterbelly (Sep 27, 2006)

I absolutely hate that a lot of the female employees here at my job cannot get along. I've had to fire 3 women lately because they've just been extremely crude, rude, and downright hateful to one another.

I'm also sick and tired of seeing the government spend billions of dollars to send a damn rocket into space, while we have people without medical insurance, starving, homeless, and can't afford the cost of living that just keeps going up and up.

And I'm super pissed that the New Orleans Superdome is fixed but the rest of New Orleans is still in shambles.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Sep 28, 2006)

*I HATE INSURANCE SCAMMERS!!!!!!*

I found out today that I am being sued over a car accident from 2 years ago. I am not really worried though. Any judge with a half a brain will toss it out before we go to trial but still. ARGH!


----------



## blueeyedevie (Sep 28, 2006)

I hate how people bring up a person's *bad* past when they die.. Small town issue , general problem.. I hate it! (a girl , my neighbor was killed then her home was brunt down around her, ) and all the town can talk about was her *goth */devil worshiping (there words) ways.. I really dislike these bigots, not a single black ribbon up in town. Even though she went to high school here when she was in school , even though she worked in the local truck stop, even though her mother works in local factory.. I feel really bad for her family..


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 28, 2006)

I had to throw away an entire filling of my freezer because I didn't notice that its door wasn't completely closed for about half a day.


----------



## BeaBea (Sep 28, 2006)

Esme said:


> Yup, I'd prefer the stick too... and I'd even take a big ol' splintery stick-beating over "writing new mission statements"
> 
> I'll tell you my mission: Getting out of writing more MISSION STATEMENTS!!!
> 
> And don't try and fool me by calling it a "vision statement" either. Same friggin' thing... even Stevie Wonder could see that vision. :doh:


 
Oh Ladies thank you! Just when I was starting to hate being self employed and yearning for my nice safe corporate office you gave me a shot of reality. I remember staff meetings, objective settings, two way appraisals, mission statements and all the rest of that rubbish! Thank heavens I dont have to do any of that stuff any more. 

I suppose I need to post a complaint? Well now the only one I can think of is that Dilbert now just seems like a cartoon again instead of an insightful documentary on the state of my life  

Tracey xx


----------



## Jane (Sep 28, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> Oh Ladies thank you! Just when I was starting to hate being self employed and yearning for my nice safe corporate office you gave me a shot of reality. I remember staff meetings, objective settings, two way appraisals, mission statements and all the rest of that rubbish! Thank heavens I dont have to do any of that stuff any more.
> 
> I suppose I need to post a complaint? Well now the only one I can think of is that Dilbert now just seems like a cartoon again instead of an insightful documentary on the state of my life
> 
> Tracey xx


I've had the thrill of supervising writing our procedure manual this last six months...okay, I don't actually DO the jobs in the manual (as I am the accounting person) but supervise I did, none the less. Any more money, oh hell no.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Sep 30, 2006)

I love my mom..but she has a knack for saying the wrong damn thing at the wrong damn time to me.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Oct 1, 2006)

All spice cake tastes like funerals.


----------



## BeaBea (Oct 1, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I love my mom..but she has a knack for saying the wrong damn thing at the wrong damn time to me.



See Misty - I just knew we had a link. It turns out we're sisters!

Tracey xx


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 1, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> See Misty - I just knew we had a link. It turns out we're sisters!
> 
> Tracey xx


LOL..good gravy..I feel for us then. My mom knows I'm homesick..sent me pictures of my niece and then was like..Oh you're missing the best time with her..she's crawling and raises her hands when she wants to be picked up..etc..I was like..MAKE THINGS WORSE WHY DON"T YA.

I love my mom..she just has a knack for saying things at the worst possible time..

I'm sorry your mama is the same way! :huh:


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Oct 1, 2006)

I HATE how on radio and TV people now seem to slurp and crunch food so awfully that I want to leap in and stab them to death. We KNOW you are eating... NO need to eat like a pig - *SLAP*. 

Ahhhh that's better  Thankyou this thread.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Oct 2, 2006)

I *really* need to get laid.


----------



## Tina (Oct 2, 2006)

Join the club, dear. One of the unlovely things about LDRs, eh?


----------



## snuggletiger (Oct 2, 2006)

IC I don't understand why the worthless middle aged person who is technically my supervisor although I called her a charity case to her face got a promotion.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Oct 2, 2006)

(To the "tune" of _War_).

Pets. Huh. What're they good for. 

Besides, that is, stinking up my office (the rabbits -- who seem to think that litterboxes are for... pussies). Oh, and refusing to eat proper pet food, while trying everything possible to get at treats (our doggie who is spoiled beyond measure, for which I can blame no one but myself).

Stinky bunnies and a spoiled dog make for a grumpy Vickie.


----------



## Dibaby35 (Oct 2, 2006)

My gripe...

When you trust someone that you've known for many years, stabs you in the back with some personal information. Somehow this info still gets out. It makes you reevaulate who you trust. I've come to the point if I haven't seen you naked, I just can't trust ya. Sigh..I'm just so fricken dissapointed.


----------



## Michelle (Oct 2, 2006)

Can't necessarily trust those you've seen naked either.


----------



## snuggletiger (Oct 2, 2006)

How does one clean a stinky bunny? how many bunnies are there?


----------



## Dibaby35 (Oct 2, 2006)

Michelle said:


> Can't necessarily trust those you've seen naked either.



Well gotta trust someone..I guess...hmmm..maybe your right...


----------



## rainyday (Oct 2, 2006)

snuggletiger said:


> IC I don't understand why the worthless middle aged person who is technically my supervisor although I called her a charity case to her face got a promotion.


More dogging of the "middle-aged." Boo hiss.


----------



## snuggletiger (Oct 2, 2006)

Its not that she's middle aged, its the fact that the woman is clearly incompetent like running around asking her superiors what to do for 2 hours when the solution was as simple as picking up a phone and asking someone to do something. Her incessant need to create paperwork and meaningless reports.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Oct 2, 2006)

snuggletiger said:


> How does one clean a stinky bunny? how many bunnies are there?



We have four. And they bunnies themselves aren't stinky; their cages are.


----------



## snuggletiger (Oct 2, 2006)

Can we delegate or outsource the bunny cage cleaning?


----------



## FreeThinker (Oct 2, 2006)

Edited out because my response was mean.

Sorry.


----------



## snuggletiger (Oct 2, 2006)

I dunno seems like the wheels of justice are off kilter.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Oct 2, 2006)

snuggletiger said:


> Can we delegate or outsource the bunny cage cleaning?



Actually it gets cleaned every day or two, and my daughter and I take turns. But in between, when they decide *not* to use the litter box, it gets a little ripe. Silly little buggers, they're just lucky that they're so damn cute.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Oct 2, 2006)

rainyday said:


> More dogging of the "middle-aged." Boo hiss.



Well, as long as she's not "snarky", right?


----------



## snuggletiger (Oct 2, 2006)

She's a cub fan.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 3, 2006)

Monday's gone overtime...:huh:
Can't wait to see tuesday... or wednesday.:blink:


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Oct 4, 2006)

My power was out for three hours this evening, screwing up my plans for working tonight. A message on the power outages reporting hotline says the state of Texas ordered rolling blackouts in the College Station area? WTF? It's a cooler day today than it has been for a lot of the summer, so it can't be that there is an overload on the system.


----------



## Zandoz (Oct 4, 2006)

OK...whom ever is in control of the thermostat, please make up your mind! Upper 80s today and low 60s tomorrow is NOT funny.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 4, 2006)

AHHHHHH! Been waiting for two hours for the Yankees game to begin. THEN is was cancelled. It will be played tomorrow, when I must work. Muckum. Fruckum.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

What a nuisance...


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 5, 2006)

My mother just asked the dog...

"What happened to your penis? Did someone steal it?"


WHAT THE FUCK AAARGH


----------



## Tina (Oct 5, 2006)

OMG, that made laugh so hard I wheezed.

I'm sorry you suffer such... well... yeah.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

Life's strange sometimes...


----------



## Miss Vickie (Oct 6, 2006)

I love my job, and when it goes well, it's beautiful. Healthy mommies, healthy babies, happy daddies. But when it doesn't go well, it's so heartbreakingly, soul crushingly sad. Last night was one of those nights -- and no matter how many times we lose a little soul, I will never get used to it.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Oct 6, 2006)

This not being able to exercise thing is killing me.


----------



## Ample Pie (Oct 6, 2006)

It bugs me that Disney is a HUGE company and doesn't provide a toll free number.


----------



## JoyJoy (Oct 9, 2006)

You know it's a Monday when your daughter wakes you up to let you know her ride to school cancelled and you realize you slept through the alarm by an hour and you have 15 minutes to get ready and get her to school.....then you get to work and realize it's a federal holiday and you technically didn't even have to be there. :doh: To top it off, the cafeteria is closed, I didn't bring a lunch, and it's a pain in the ass to get out to get something, so I won't eat lunch until I leave here late this afternoon. *Praying this isn't a sign of things to come*


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Oct 9, 2006)

My mother's nagging is killing me. She hasn't been happy with a single decision I've made in four years. She hated when I accepted a position on thirds. She hates that I'm moving. She hates that my brother told her it's my decision to make. She hates that Ryan's eight years older than I am. It wasn't like she was happier when I was single either. She thought it was horrible I banked on being a single mother. Would it actually kill her to be happy for me?


----------



## Carrie (Oct 9, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Would it actually kill her to be happy for me?



I don't think there's a more complicated relationship in the world than mother/daughter, Casey. For whatever reason, it's so laden with expectations and regrets and history, that sometimes it can be really difficult to wade through all of that junk to sort of reach a point of common understanding. You hear "I'm not happy that you're moving across the country, and that your boyfriend is 8 years older!" while she may very well be saying inside, "I worry about her, and I hope this isn't a mistake, such a big step, moving away from her family and support system...I don't want her to get hurt." 

I mean, I don't know your mom. I could be wrong, and of course it sucks for her to nag when you're so excited about this. But yeah....I wouldn't be surprised if it's not truly a matter of her not being happy for you. My 20's were when my mom and I re-learned how to communicate, and it's made a huge and positive difference in my life. Maybe the same will happen for you and your Mom?


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm with Carrie, Casey. Listen to her INtent, rather than the CONtent. And heavy on the hugs between now and moving day. You'll both be glad for that.

Oh, and...


Carrie said:


> ~6~


Heeheee!


----------



## snuggletiger (Oct 9, 2006)

Ahhh tomorrow is Payday hooray


----------



## Jane (Oct 9, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I don't think there's a more complicated relationship in the world than mother/daughter, Casey. For whatever reason, it's so laden with expectations and regrets and history, that sometimes it can be really difficult to wade through all of that junk to sort of reach a point of common understanding. You hear "I'm not happy that you're moving across the country, and that your boyfriend is 8 years older!" while she may very well be saying inside, "I worry about her, and I hope this isn't a mistake, such a big step, moving away from her family and support system...I don't want her to get hurt."
> 
> I mean, I don't know your mom. I could be wrong, and of course it sucks for her to nag when you're so excited about this. But yeah....I wouldn't be surprised if it's not truly a matter of her not being happy for you. My 20's were when my mom and I re-learned how to communicate, and it's made a huge and positive difference in my life. Maybe the same will happen for you and your Mom?


These are preimptive "I told you so's." If she doesn't pick it apart now, she can't say "I told you so" later. 

Actually, she thinks she's just doing what a Mom is supposed to do. It's "I love you" in Mom language.


----------



## saucywench (Oct 9, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> You know it's a Monday when your daughter wakes you up to let you know her ride to school cancelled and you realize you slept through the alarm by an hour and you have 15 minutes to get ready and get her to school.....then you get to work and realize it's a federal holiday and you technically didn't even have to be there. :doh: To top it off, the cafeteria is closed, I didn't bring a lunch, and it's a pain in the ass to get out to get something, so I won't eat lunch until I leave here late this afternoon. *Praying this isn't a sign of things to come*


Pssst--we're not federal employees so, yes, we had to be there. Except for those of us who took a vacation day today. 

If you want I can run you up some lunch in a bit. Whaddaya hungry for?


----------



## saucywench (Oct 9, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> This not being able to exercise thing is killing me.


Are you still going on about the needing to get laid bit? 

Sheesh. You young people don't know the meaning of patience and restraint.  

And, oh yeah...Casey? I promise I'll try to have the bathroom door back on before you get here.


----------



## rainyday (Oct 9, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> My mother's nagging is killing me...Would it actually kill her to be happy for me?



A year from now things could be totally different between you two. Best thing I ever did to improve the relationship with my parents was move 3,000 miles away. Changes their whole perspective of you when your presence can't be taken for granted. You may find your move to California does the trick.


----------



## FreeThinker (Oct 9, 2006)

Oktoberfest has invaded my city again.

Drunks and fake Germans.

Blech.

This needs to be stopped, before I take a swing at one of these beer-swilling, 'ein prosit'-ing _auslanders_.

Seriously.

All they need to do is stay off my roads, stuff their damn polkas up their lederhosen, and drink themselves into a flatulent, urine-stained, vomit-encrusted stupor at *home*, and I'll be pleased to refrain from criticizing their idiocy.





...until next time, at least...


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 9, 2006)

Oktoberfest? Oh my... Your description sounds similar of what happens in Munich and some other german cities... *shudder*


----------



## FreeThinker (Oct 9, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Oktoberfest? Oh my... Your description sounds similar of what happens in Munich and some other german cities... *shudder*



Yes...makes those of us who actually have some German blood in us a bit ashamed, to see the same people who pretended to be Irish on St. Patrick's Day pretending to be German now...


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 9, 2006)

As long as there is beer involved...


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Oct 10, 2006)

I can't sleep.


----------



## Jane (Oct 10, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I can't sleep.


See the post above yours.


----------



## Jes (Oct 10, 2006)

i don't understand this whole damned paypal thing. the site said it sent me my forgotten pword hours ago. come on already. i want my money.


----------



## jamie (Oct 10, 2006)

I was just getting ready to set the DVR to tape Smith and it wasn't there..I googled it and it had been cancelled after three shows. I don't get that. The show was pretty good and Simon Baker makes anything look great. *pout*


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 10, 2006)

jamie said:


> I was just getting ready to set the DVR to tape Smith and it wasn't there..I googled it and it had been cancelled after three shows. I don't get that. The show was pretty good and Simon Baker makes anything look great. *pout*




Shut the F up!!!!! 

I figured it just wasn't on tonight... I can't even believe that. I watched all of them, wasn't bad at all. I mean, I understand not going down with the ship, but God give it a chance to play out a bit. 

I just don't get shit like that, they've done it to several shows I've been interested in in the past few years.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 10, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Shut the F up!!!!!
> 
> I figured it just wasn't on tonight... I can't even believe that. I watched all of them, wasn't bad at all. I mean, I understand not going down with the ship, but God give it a chance to play out a bit.
> 
> I just don't get shit like that, they've done it to several shows I've been interested in in the past few years.


This is why I wait until the 2nd or 3rd season to get into a show..every time I like a show...and start watching from the very beginning..they are gone shortly after.


----------



## Ericthonius (Oct 10, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> This is why I wait until the 2nd or 3rd season to get into a show..every time I like a show...and start watching from the very beginning..they are gone shortly after.


 
Yep me too. Going all the way back to when I was a small child and NBC cancelled, "_Star Trek_". I wait a few years, too. Hell I read the other day that, "_Stargate SG-1_", was cancelled after 10 f'ing seasons, and I didn't start watching _that_ until season 2 or 3... Some things never change, I guess.


----------



## saintbeatrice (Oct 10, 2006)

im going to generally complain about this month. i was dumped, i almost got fired, i almost got dropped in two classes, i got my ass kicked, then a week later my dad kicked my ass and consequently i cant go back home, and i am just stressed out in general.


----------



## Mini (Oct 11, 2006)

House is being pre-empted by fucking sports until October 31st. I call bullshit!


----------



## Ample Pie (Oct 11, 2006)

Mini said:


> House is being pre-empted by fucking sports until October 31st. I call bullshit!


I'm with you here. Baseball. pfft.


----------



## JoyJoy (Oct 11, 2006)

Don't call me Joyce. Ever.

It pretty much says to me that either you can't read, or weren't listening when I told you my name. 

If you do it, I'll be forced to hurt you. 


(P.S. No offense to those who are named Joyce...it's a perfectly lovely name, it's just not mine.)


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Oct 11, 2006)

Okay. I applied to all these places before deciding to work at Sam's when I move to Cali. NOW one fucking calls me back. Thanks a lot, assholes.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 11, 2006)

At least one called back. That's more than I usually get.


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 11, 2006)

Normally I don't like to complain too much (because who the hell wants to listen to me complain?) But if I were to make a complaint, here's what mine would be today:

I always seem to find myself painted into a corner, put into a compromising situation where I am expected to give more than I recieve, or at least more than can be reasonably expected. I feel so disrespected and unappreciated sometimes. The worst part is I can usually see this happening as a result of a chain of events set off by me just not asserting myself enough. When will I learn? Sometimes in life you gotta stand up and be heard, even if it makes you look like the bad guy.


----------



## rainyday (Oct 11, 2006)

saintbeatrice said:


> im going to generally complain about this month. i was dumped, i almost got fired, i almost got dropped in two classes, i got my ass kicked, then a week later my dad kicked my ass and consequently i cant go back home, and i am just stressed out in general.


Hope you have a roof over your head somewhere, saint.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 11, 2006)

Oh, I forgot to complain about this?

All my favorite threads always get closed.


----------



## FreeThinker (Oct 12, 2006)

Mini said:


> House is being pre-empted by fucking sports until October 31st. I call bullshit!



Good heavens, Mini, what have you got against sports?














*ahem*











I'm not saying any more on that right now...


----------



## Dibaby35 (Oct 12, 2006)

LJ Rock said:


> Normally I don't like to complain too much (because who the hell wants to listen to me complain?) But if I were to make a complaint, here's what mine would be today:
> 
> I always seem to find myself painted into a corner, put into a compromising situation where I am expected to give more than I recieve, or at least more than can be reasonably expected. I feel so disrespected and unappreciated sometimes. The worst part is I can usually see this happening as a result of a chain of events set off by me just not asserting myself enough. When will I learn? Sometimes in life you gotta stand up and be heard, even if it makes you look like the bad guy.



This so happens to me too. Its the whole "confrontational" stuff that I'm terrible at. But I am getting better at saying no...and finding that people will respect you more in the end for standing up for yourself.


----------



## Jane (Oct 12, 2006)

Dibaby35 said:


> This so happens to me too. Its the whole "confrontational" stuff that I'm terrible at. But I am getting better at saying no...and finding that people will respect you more in the end for standing up for yourself.


Practice smartassery. (Yep, it's my new word of the day.) Once you're a smart ass, they expect that for an answer. If you then answer sincerely, you scare the bejezzus out of em.


----------



## JoyJoy (Oct 12, 2006)

I'm feeling petty again. 

To simplify it in hopes that maybe a few more people will *get* it...

th*e*n= used to signify a period of time or frame of reference.

th*a*n= used for comparison. 

If this post offends anyone more than incorrect usage of these words annoys the living dookie out of me, then I apologize. 

Yes, I am a grammar snob and I freely admit it.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 12, 2006)

It's a pity that you feel petty...


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 12, 2006)

Dibaby35 said:


> This so happens to me too. Its the whole "confrontational" stuff that I'm terrible at. But I am getting better at saying no...and finding that people will respect you more in the end for standing up for yourself.



Dibaby, I too have found that standing my ground has gotten a bit easier (or at least more instinctual) as I have gotten older and wiser. I actually just had to "shut down" someone this morning who was trying to put the screws to me (business... long story.) Anyways, at this point in my life I feel like I am on the right track... I only hope I can out-live the indiscretions of my past, left over from when I was young and not quite as wise.


----------



## Jes (Oct 12, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> I'm feeling petty again.
> 
> To simplify it in hopes that maybe a few more people will *get* it...
> 
> ...


prepare for the angry PMs you'll get about the topic!


----------



## JoyJoy (Oct 12, 2006)

Jes said:


> prepare for the angry PMs you'll get about the topic!


 I've got my flak jacket on, searching for my helmet, headed for my foxhole. I'll send up a signal when I'm all set.


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 12, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> I'm feeling petty again.
> 
> To simplify it in hopes that maybe a few more people will *get* it...
> 
> ...



Yeah! I *here *you!  

It's even more annoying than when people rattle their *joolery* in the *lieberry!*


----------



## JoyJoy (Oct 12, 2006)

LJ Rock said:


> Yeah! I *here *you!
> 
> It's even more annoying than when people rattle their *joolery* in the *lieberry!*


 Totally newkewlar, Dude!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 12, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> Totally newkewlar, Dude!


 Uhm... doesn't that have to be "Doode"?

BTW, I think I found you helmet...


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 12, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> Totally newkewlar, Dude!



Oh, perhaps I should have said *they're* joolery.


----------



## Jane (Oct 12, 2006)

LJ Rock said:


> Oh, perhaps I should have said *they're* joolery.


Congradualations!!!! When I loose my joolery I'll tell you.


----------



## saucywench (Oct 12, 2006)

NooOOooo!!! That's _MY_ biggest grammar pet peeve, get your _own_!  

*lobs punctuation at Joy's foxhole*


----------



## JoyJoy (Oct 12, 2006)

saucywench said:


> NooOOooo!!! That's _MY_ biggest grammar pet peeve, get your _own_!
> 
> *lobs punctuation at Joy's foxhole*


 *fires back newkewlar ellipses* I grabbed it first! Find another! :bounce:

I'm a not-so-lean, mean, nail spittin' women. And I'm one of those BBWs (big beautiful womens), too. Might not want to mess with me.


----------



## saucywench (Oct 12, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> *fires back newkewlar ellipses* I grabbed it first! Find another! :bounce:
> 
> I'm a not-so-lean, mean, nail spittin' women. And I'm one of those BBWs (big beautiful womens), too. Might not want to mess with me.


You're making the floor shake again! Stop it! 

:blink:


----------



## JoyJoy (Oct 12, 2006)

saucywench said:


> You're making the floor shake again! Stop it!
> 
> :blink:


 Getting queasy???  


(Waiting for someone to kick this back into random complaints mode)


----------



## Jes (Oct 12, 2006)

i still can't figure out paypal and i think i'm being scammed and can't have my money and i.am.pissed.


----------



## saucywench (Oct 12, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> Getting queasy???


Yeah, but only because I'm practicing for wearing those damned bifocals.:blink:


----------



## CuteyChubb (Oct 12, 2006)

I can't stand it when pay day comes but it seems like the only thing that got paid was the bills.
If I didn't have bills, I'd be a rich biatch.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 12, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> And I'm one of those BBWs (big beautiful womens), too.


On one hand you're right, it should be - seen from the logical side - BBW as plural (Big Beautiful Women). But on the other hand, "BBW" became a term (in sense of word) of itself, and as such it is legitimate to put that plural-"s" at the end. 
(It would either be pronounced like written - "beebeedoubleUs" - or just like usual - "Big Beautiful Women".)

BTW, I believe that Saucy is another of these damn cute BBWs... So watch out!


----------



## JoyJoy (Oct 12, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> On one hand you're right, it should be - seen from the logical side - BBW as plural (Big Beautiful Women). But on the other hand, "BBW" became a term (in sense of word) of itself, and as such it is legitimate to put that plural-"s" at the end.
> (It would either be pronounced like written - "beebeedoubleUs" - or just like usual - "Big Beautiful Women".)
> 
> BTW, I believe that Saucy is another of these damn cute BBWs... So watch out!


 You're right...and I've thought of this, myself. It's still just one of those things that bugs me. When I see the term BBW, even though it can be taken as a "word" in itself, I see "big beautiful woman" and when there's an s added to the end it just seems wrong. 

Let me just say...I am by no means perfect when it comes to grammar. I make mistakes just like everyone, and I'm certainly not trying to belittle anyone or make fun of them....nor do these little annoyances consume my life. I just needed to let off some steam by having some fun, and it's been cathartic to do so here in this way. I'm sure people will continue to make these mistakes, just as I'll continue bitching about them on occasion, but I hope everyone knows it's all in good fun, and I don't believe anyone is less of a person because they don't know the difference between then and than.


----------



## ripley (Oct 12, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> I'm a not-so-lean, mean, nail spittin' women. And I'm one of those BBWs (big beautiful womens), too. Might not want to mess with me.


.......... 

View attachment nice_lg.gif


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 12, 2006)

CuteyChubb said:


> I can't stand it when pay day comes but it seems like the only thing that got paid was the bills.
> If I didn't have bills, I'd be a rich biatch.



I feel your pain. Payday is tomorrow, and I already have $0 again to play with. Its surprising I'm still so fat since I ain't got money for good groceries.*


*Not surprising at all as cheap food is often bad food.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 12, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> You're right...and I've thought of this, myself. It's still just one of those things that bugs me. When I see the term BBW, even though it can be taken as a "word" in itself, I see "big beautiful woman" and when there's an s added to the end it just seems wrong.
> 
> Let me just say...I am by no means perfect when it comes to grammar. I make mistakes just like everyone, and I'm certainly not trying to belittle anyone or make fun of them....nor do these little annoyances consume my life. I just needed to let off some steam by having some fun, and it's been cathartic to do so here in this way. I'm sure people will continue to make these mistakes, just as I'll continue bitching about them on occasion, but I hope everyone knows it's all in good fun, and I don't believe anyone is less of a person because they don't know the difference between then and than.


As someone who usually uses words in a playful manner, I can completely stand under you... er, I mean, understand you. 
And even if my sense of justice gave you a little spanking, I know that you aren't a mean bitch.
If people feel offended by us making fun about this, I'd recommend them to take themselves the time to think about if they don't take life a little too serious...


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## elle camino (Oct 12, 2006)

i am miserably, wretchedly sick with a cold. i want to fucking die. the end.


----------



## Jes (Oct 12, 2006)

elle camino said:


> i am miserably, wretchedly sick with a cold. i want to fucking die. the end.


you think you have it bad, sister? I got the cold to end all colds in NYC (them colds is FIERCE. *snap*). THEN i got the PMS. And, I have a big work project and I'm skeered.

(but really? i'm not trying to one-up you. I like the bond we've formed over schooling 87 on fashion)


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 13, 2006)

to the two fine ladies above me:

My deep, deep sympathies. I've been sick for a month now. Just a wee bit sick now, getting much much better, but for at least a week I was sicker than I've been for a long time. 

At least one thing that's good about being sick is being so happy when its over! 

Make people do stuff for ya and get better!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 13, 2006)

So, my complaint is that it is really, really gross kissing a smoker. This is coming from someone who very recently had a pack a day habit. I DO NOT know how my past partners tolerated it. I WOULD NOT be able to stand it long term. In fact, I might call up those people and thank them for being gracious enough to not say anything. Then I'll post that on the confessions thread.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Oct 13, 2006)

Kissing a smoker is comparable to kissing an anorexic. After a day or so of not eating, your mouth just slightly starts eating itself, making the mouth taste like rotting meat. I dated a girl who had anorexia nervosa, as well as was one. Truly awful.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 13, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Kissing a smoker is comparable to kissing an anorexic. After a day or so of not eating, your mouth just slightly starts eating itself, making the mouth taste like rotting meat. I dated a girl who had anorexia nervosa, as well as was one. Truly awful.



See, its important factoids like this that never pop into ED prevention education.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Oct 15, 2006)

My mom and I are going to have a very serious talk tomorrow. I'm sick and tired of shelling out an additional $50-$75 a month because she uses my car and won't fill it up. Enough's enough; I want my spare key back, or a monthly check.


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 15, 2006)

Blackjack said:


>



Bummer!


----------



## KuroBara (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm mad the chat is down!! I'm trying to make friends and long lasting relationships here!! Technical dificulties suck :-(


----------



## Miss Vickie (Oct 15, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> My mom and I are going to have a very serious talk tomorrow. I'm sick and tired of shelling out an additional $50-$75 a month because she uses my car and won't fill it up. Enough's enough; I want my spare key back, or a monthly check.



Ain't role reversals fun? 

My complaint is about how I'm scheduled at work. I work nights, and rather than putting all my nights together in a row, I'm scheduled this funky on two, off one, on one, off several, on a few, off a couple, on more, inconsistent nonexistant actual "schedule". Since I adopt a day schedule when I'm not working so as to have, you know, a LIFE, it means that my body never knows whether it should sleep or be awake and so even on my days off I'm in this weird foggy state of semi-oblivion.

Yesterday I talked to the scheduler (whose job I wouldn't have because of all the kvetching we do) and told her that she can either put my nights together and I'll happily work one night of overtime per week, or else she can keep them spread out the insane way she has them now and I won't do any more overtime. Since we're short staffed, she's opting to move things around for me so hopefully things will improve. But yeesh, I shouldn't have to make ultimatums like that.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 15, 2006)

One of our kitties died on the 1st of October. When my hubby related the story of his sorrow and pain when he held her dying body in his hands - people thought he was talking about a person. When he ended the story that it was one of our cats - people laughed!  Not FUNNY! Now everyone does not understand why I am depressed and crying! The week after our kitty died, another little kitten we'd taken in got sick (she couldn't poop) and on Columbus Day holiday - I rushed her to the vet. She is o.k., but the next day, hubby took her to work - and called the local Humane Society and arranged to have a lady take her because he was afraid we couldn't take care of her. I agree that this was best, but I'd had 3 weeks to bond with this little one and I've been crying all week because I miss her. AND THEN - it's that TOM for me - UGH!


----------



## GWARrior (Oct 15, 2006)

My period JUST WONT END!!!!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Oct 16, 2006)

It's awful when an animal passes. It really is. IC I've got several hours before the apartment office in Cali opens so I can get them to fax my lease, and I'm struggling to remain conscious. Yay sickness!


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 17, 2006)

I finally wake up in time for my 830 class and the prof. cancels it... that bastard


----------



## Zandoz (Oct 17, 2006)

This @#$%^& leg won't heal! I've been dealing with this thing since the end of May. Every time it's almost healed, something happens to cause it to flair up again. I'm about ready to have them chop it off...it would be one less pain and I could get a peg leg and play pirate.


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 18, 2006)

And once again, customers prove to me that yes, they can be even dumber.

This woman says, "Oh, I know what I need- bologna!"

So, being the good deli clerk that I am, I ask, "What kind, Ma'am?"

She replies, "How should *I* know?"

BECAUSE I'M FRAKKIN' WAITING ON YOU, DUMBASS!

Is there no bottom limit to human stupidity?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 18, 2006)

I don't know... haven't found it yet.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Oct 18, 2006)

I confess I'm so incredibly unhappy in Tennessee, and today something happened to just reinforce how unhappy and sick this place is making me. I hate the town and I hate the people. This place has collapsed on itself. I feel like justice wasn't served, and I don't ever think I can bear to come back. I got my deductible paid and the guy who broke my ribs got probation. How is that even vaguely fair? I think I've been pretty fucking patient and tough through the whole thing. I've had it.


----------



## CuteyChubb (Oct 18, 2006)

My complaint:
My boss wants me to fire one of my assistants for being rude to him yesterday. I told him to think about it a couple of days. I like this girl. She just has a mouth on her sometimes. I hate firing people.


----------



## Tina (Oct 19, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I confess I'm so incredibly unhappy in Tennessee, and today something happened to just reinforce how unhappy and sick this place is making me. I hate the town and I hate the people. This place has collapsed on itself. I feel like justice wasn't served, and I don't ever think I can bear to come back. I got my deductible paid and the guy who broke my ribs got probation. How is that even vaguely fair? I think I've been pretty fucking patient and tough through the whole thing. I've had it.



OMG, that is total bullshit, Casey. Way too often there really is no such thing as "fair" in life. I think I'd sue the asshole, just on principle. Damn.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Oct 19, 2006)

I could, but at this point, I'm seriously considering leaving TN early. We'll see.


----------



## Tina (Oct 19, 2006)

Can't blame you for feeling that way. If it would benefit you, why not? But if it won't, then it's not worth getting screwed yet again over. Karma will kick the guy's ass eventually, but it would be nice if you were there to see it.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Oct 19, 2006)

Who is Sarah Evans, and why do we care if her husband boinked the nanny?


----------



## Miss Vickie (Oct 19, 2006)

People are so friggin' rude. I went to my daughter's concert last night and the audience was so incredibly rude -- coming and going from the auditorium, banging doors in the middle of the performance, talking loudly during the songs, interrupting the music director's announcing song titles with shout outs to friends on stage. It was unreal. Oh, and the kids who were ON stage? Nearly as bad. Since when is it okay to chew gum when you're singing onstage???

I feel like such an old fuddy duddy....

On the positive side, the concert was excellent and my kiddo was brilliant.


----------



## CuteyChubb (Oct 19, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> People are so friggin' rude. I went to my daughter's concert last night and the audience was so incredibly rude -- coming and going from the auditorium, banging doors in the middle of the performance, talking loudly during the songs, interrupting the music director's announcing song titles with shout outs to friends on stage. It was unreal. Oh, and the kids who were ON stage? Nearly as bad. Since when is it okay to chew gum when you're singing onstage???
> 
> I feel like such an old fuddy duddy....
> 
> On the positive side, the concert was excellent and my kiddo was brilliant.



Here's more for your positive side: You look pretty in your new avatar pic.


----------



## supersoup (Oct 19, 2006)

i'm mad. i got out of the shower BEFORE my effing clothes were done in the dryer. booooooooooooooooo.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Oct 19, 2006)

CuteyChubb said:


> Here's more for your positive side: You look pretty in your new avatar pic.



*blush blush blush* Thank you.

That more than makes up for my dog puking on the carpet. Three times.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 19, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> *blush blush blush* Thank you.
> 
> That more than makes up for my dog puking on the carpet. Three times.



So that reminds me. My cat peed and pooped on my bed yesterday. I realized this morning. After I woke up. After I looked down where I was laying and saw crumbled cat turd all over my sheets.

Reason #101 why it sucks to be a heavy sleeper...

Regardless it did give a good reason for being late to work. Except people called me a "Poop Sleeper" for awhile.


----------



## saucywench (Oct 19, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> ...I'm seriously considering leaving TN early.


FYI: The bathroom door has yet to be re-hung. Just sayin'.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Oct 20, 2006)

Driving 8 hours to go to a conference in freaking Lubbock, TX sucks.

Driving 8 hours *by myself* to go to a conference in freaking Lubbock, TX because my pussy whipped fellow grad student that was going to go with me wimped out and cancelled at the last minute because his girlfriend freaked when he told her he was going to be gone two days to go to a conference sucks more.

Driving 8 hours by myself to go to a conference in freaking Lubbock, TX and then showing up at the hotel at 2:00 a.m. and then having two sets of keys that don't work and then having to get moved to another room sucks even more than getting blown off by a pussy whipped grad student.

At least they've got wireless internet.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Oct 20, 2006)

saucywench said:


> FYI: The bathroom door has yet to be re-hung. Just sayin'.



Please. I work at Wal-Mart. The ladies' room is basically a hole in the ground guarded by some snorting deer.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 20, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Driving 8 hours to go to a conference in freaking Lubbock, TX sucks.
> 
> Driving 8 hours *by myself* to go to a conference in freaking Lubbock, TX because my pussy whipped fellow grad student that was going to go with me wimped out and cancelled at the last minute because his girlfriend freaked when he told her he was going to be gone two days to go to a conference sucks more.
> 
> ...


Sorry you hated it. I really enjoy driving by myself and I've made a few rather long trips. The furtherest was up to Minn/St. Paul to visit my friend from college. I had the best time..it was great for reflecting upon the direction my life was taking at the moment and kinda got me in touch with Misty again.

awww..love the sap


----------



## Miss Vickie (Oct 20, 2006)

Ugh. We had just about every complication you can have last night -- sick mamas, sick babies, precipitous deliveries, you name it, we had it. It was like walking into some weird childbirth version of _Jacob's Ladder_, and I just had this feeling it was going to be bad, and it got worse and worse. Nobody died, but not through lack of trying.

Of course, the funny thing? Is that the day shift had to kick me out an hour after my shift ended this morning. As I was getting ready to change and leave, the family of one of our patients called me in to adjust her fetal monitor, and she was miserable; I perched on her bed, got the monitor working, and started doing labor support. They didn't want me to leave. So I didn't. I was coaching her, off the clock, while her nurse was busy with another delivery, for nearly an hour, until day shift made me leave. 

I do love my job, especially when it goes well. When it doesn't, I don't love it quite so much. But fortunately, the majority of time things turn out for the best.


----------



## snuggletiger (Oct 20, 2006)

My complaint is why do i start waking up at odd times during the night and never when its convienent.


----------



## Esme (Oct 21, 2006)

I just paid 80 bucks to have the heating and cooilng guy tell me my furnace is working.  I wasn't working when I called, but I swear they're like cars and know when to act up and when to misbehave.

Stupid furnace.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 21, 2006)

Esme said:


> I just paid 80 bucks to have the heating and cooilng guy tell me my furnace is working.  I wasn't working when I called, but I swear they're like cars and know when to act up and when to misbehave.
> 
> Stupid furnace.



Esme, I feel your pain.

I didn't know when I moved into my new apt that the furnace doesn't work. We've had a repair guy in 4x in the last two weeks. My roomie left for the weekend and wham--nothing. It's freaking freezing in here. I suppose I should call the repair guy...but that would entail sitting in my freezing apartment for hours waiting for them! Gah!


----------



## CuteyChubb (Oct 21, 2006)

I am here at work on a Saturday. Yesterday my boss had me fire my assistant because she was rude to him. I liked her. She was a good person. Just had a mouth on her. So now, more work for me. I HATE firing people. I want a job where I never have to fire anyone.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 21, 2006)

snuggletiger said:


> My complaint is why do i start waking up at odd times during the night and never when its convienent.


I am so tired of waking up approximately 2 to 3 hours after I finally fall to sleep. I wake up and its an hour or more before I can fall back to sleep. I hate it that I have to take Valerian root and melatonin just so I can fall asleep and if I want to sleep through the night, I have to take a tranquilizer. Sheesh! Yawn!


----------



## rainyday (Oct 21, 2006)

CuteyChubb said:


> I am here at work on a Saturday. Yesterday my boss had me fire my assistant because she was rude to him. I liked her. She was a good person. Just had a mouth on her. So now, more work for me. I HATE firing people. I want a job where I never have to fire anyone.



That sucks, Cutey. It's a lot easier when someone really deserves it; when the lines are a little blurry, like in this case, it's a lot harder.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 27, 2006)

We've lost power to our water pump (country folks here) and I can't wash my face, hands or take a shower tonight!


----------



## supersoup (Oct 29, 2006)

my brother isn't even home and he's getting effing im's. that just isn't right.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Oct 29, 2006)

If I had a choice between getting my finger cut off and going back to work in 20 minutes, I'd have one less finger.

One headache, truck, shoplifter, late and/or lazy employee after another.


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 30, 2006)

For a playlist set on random with eight hours of music on it, I find that I'm hearing the same damn songs every few minutes, and some of the ones that I'd love to hear don't come up.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 30, 2006)

Setting a player only makes sense if you have several artist's albums; mixed playlists you'd better run as they come...


----------



## Zandoz (Oct 30, 2006)

It totally sucks when the cure/prevention is worse than the problem.


----------



## snuggletiger (Oct 30, 2006)

My complaint is getting out of my warm toasty bed earlier then I wanted to.


----------



## ActionPif (Oct 30, 2006)

Friedrich Wilhelm Nietzsche...where ARE your manners?!

^my complaint


----------



## KuroBara (Nov 3, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> For a playlist set on random with eight hours of music on it, I find that I'm hearing the same damn songs every few minutes, and some of the ones that I'd love to hear don't come up.


OMG, Dude what!!! Arghhh! That so irks me. I shouldn't have 1.7 days of music nad hear the same song three times!!!! Random play, Ipod!! Random!!!!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 3, 2006)

Well...


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 4, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Well...



The problem is that there's 180 songs on here, from 14 albums, and they make up 10 and a half fucking hours of music; and yet every few tracks I'm hearing the same songs from the same fucking albums over and over again. I shouldn't be. So take your smugness and shove it.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> The problem is that there's 180 songs on here, from 14 albums, and they make up 10 and a half fucking hours of music; and yet every few tracks I'm hearing the same songs from the same fucking albums over and over again. I shouldn't be. So take your smugness and shove it.


Done.


----------



## supersoup (Nov 5, 2006)

i have far too few people to talk to on aim.

<---nerd.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 5, 2006)

People are opening up other threads to complain! I thought this was the complaint thread!


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 5, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> People are opening up other threads to complain! I thought this was the complaint thread!



That sucks!


----------



## rainyday (Nov 6, 2006)

It's raining. And raining. And raining. And raining.

And all this week it's supposed to rain some more.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 6, 2006)

That soaks.


----------



## Friday (Nov 6, 2006)

Has the wind hit yet Rainy D )? It's blowing like mad up here again and supposed to get worse.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 7, 2006)

He was a good electrician (as far as I know - nothing has exploded or caught on fire yet), and certainly nice enough, if a little strangely dressed. 

But he had what I've come to discover was *meth mouth* in the WORST way (yes, just as bad as this pic)




. 

So I'm totally put off from hiring him again, which sucks.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 7, 2006)

Are you going to give him a kiss thank you, Sam?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 7, 2006)

<whine>
How can I be sick again?? For the third time since this summer? What's wrong? Where's my immune system? Why can't I sleep for the next week instead of doing a million things? Waaaaaaah
</whine>


----------



## Carrie (Nov 7, 2006)

We are strong, no one can tell us we're wrong. Searching our hearts for so long, both of us knowing.... love is a battlefield.

And yes, I am wearing leg warmers and a headband, by god.


----------



## JoyJoy (Nov 7, 2006)

Carrie said:


> We are strong, no one can tell us we're wrong. Searching our hearts for so long, both of us knowing.... love is a battlefield.
> 
> And yes, I am wearing leg warmers and a headband, by god.


 For god's sake, please don't forget to shake your girls in a threatening manner, to keep the bad pimps at bay. I implore you.


----------



## Carrie (Nov 7, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> For god's sake, please don't forget to shake your girls in a threatening manner, to keep the bad pimps at bay. I implore you.



Well, yes. My girls, and I'm wielding my shoulders threateningly, too. Care to join me, Joy? I have extra dresses with tattered edges. :batting:


----------



## JoyJoy (Nov 7, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Well, yes. My girls, and I'm wielding my shoulders threateningly, too. Care to join me, Joy? I have extra dresses with tattered edges. :batting:


 I thought you'd never ask! We need to recruit as many good-girls-living-a-hard-life as possible to win this battle. And we will...goddammit, we *will*.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 7, 2006)

Good luck!


----------



## Mini (Nov 7, 2006)

As thankful as I am to be starting therapy again, I know that it's going to be a long and hard road to travel.


----------



## rainyday (Nov 7, 2006)

Thank you for the rain gif, wolf. I wish it wasn't so perfect, but that's about what it looks like out there.



Friday said:


> Has the wind hit yet Rainy D )? It's blowing like mad up here again and supposed to get worse.


Yeah, it's been blowing most of the day, with some fairly big gusts a few hours ago. The sky's looking kind of dark and ominous out there too.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm watching HOUSE, the tv show, that I do like, but I am getting depressed and angry because the patient is a very morbidly obese man. The characters are not saying nice things about him. One comment: "How could he let himself get that big." 

Another: "There can't be too many women who'd like to be with a guy like him."

One of the doctors chastised another doctor for a thoughtless comment. 

Just a complaint about something that is bothering me RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Nov 7, 2006)

Body Shop, you suck. You send me an email telling me that I can get two body butters on sale, AND that Neroli Jasmine is available in stores now. SO I drag my butt downtown to the only Body Shop store in Anchorage, and not only do you not have the Neroli Jasmine in the store, but the body butters aren't on sale at my store (the only store in my town, might I add). Our store wasn't apparently "chosen" to have the sale. WTF??? And then you don't have the soap I wanted for my sweetie, nor do you have the lip balm (again!!!) that I wanted.

Then I read in the email that you offer free shipping. But to Alaska? Nope. Of course not. You've got me by the short hairs, Body Shop. It's just lucky for you that I love how your stuff smells. But I'm NOT a happy camper.


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 7, 2006)

I got a newsletter from Greenpeace (for my support) in the mail today.

I have specifically asked them not to mail me the newsletters, but to put me, instead, on their e-mail list. I got the e-mail earlier, yet they still mailed me the hard copy!

You'd think Greenpeace, of all organizations, would be concerned about the depletion of the resource, and the generation of waste.


----------



## RedVelvet (Nov 8, 2006)

Lovesick...Lovesick...Lovesick...Lovesick...Lovesick...Lovesick...Lovesick...

Cant eat, can't sleep.....mildly nauseous....its all so wonderful..but I need my wits about me...and I am so damn tired....and vulnerable.

Also?

Being stuck in an office when you are desperate to be doing something else makes the fecking day last...............................................................forever.

Twilight Zone forever.

Also?

I sprained my ankle..and am fresh out of Muscular Cabana Boys.


----------



## ExpandingHorizons (Nov 8, 2006)

Most hearing folks at work wouldn't want to hire a deaf person because they think that deaf people can't do the job. Sometimes deaf folks get lucky. That's my major complaint! I have a job, but it sucks.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 9, 2006)

TMJ sucks.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 9, 2006)

I have a violent allergy to sucralose that's been causing my vomiting and diarrhea for the past twenty-four hours. I knew I was mildly allergic, but goddamn.


----------



## tink977 (Nov 10, 2006)

- I hate when people don't know elevator etiquette. For example, you have to let people off BEFORE you get on. You face the doors of the elevator...NOT ME!


----------



## RedVelvet (Nov 10, 2006)

tink977 said:


> - I hate when people don't know elevator etiquette. For example, you have to let people off BEFORE you get on. You face the doors of the elevator...NOT ME!



Hell YES..I concur!


----------



## RedVelvet (Nov 10, 2006)

Dear ____ _____

You fucking troglodyte. Learn so speak in something other than jingoistic slogans and talking points, you knuckledragging mouthbreather.

I am so fucking sick of your kind.


----------



## JoyJoy (Nov 11, 2006)

tink977 said:


> - I hate when people don't know elevator etiquette. For example, you have to let people off BEFORE you get on. You face the doors of the elevator...NOT ME!


 Oh yes! I agree completely! I see this every day at work..it's amazing how many people just barrel right in without letting people get off first.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 11, 2006)

The ONE NIGHT I have to be asleep early, there's a big raid on Ironforge.

WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## elle camino (Nov 11, 2006)

why does nobody sell pre-diced onions?!?


----------



## Donna (Nov 11, 2006)

elle camino said:


> why does nobody sell pre-diced onions?!?



Actually, they do. Check the packaged salad section of your local grocery. Publix here in Florida sells packaged diced onion (and carrots and peppers, even celery and tomatos....)all perfect for adding as seasoning to stews and sauces.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 11, 2006)

I was just ruminating with someone over IM that I almost wish I had something more drastic than a reoccuring-knock-me-on-my-ass-"common"-cold. It's like I"m achy and miserable and have been sick for months on and off, but because its _just a cold,_ I don't get shit. If I had, like TB*, or something I'm sure I'd get some love.


*If you've lost someone to TB, I'm very sorry.


----------



## elle camino (Nov 11, 2006)

Donnaalicious said:


> Actually, they do. Check the packaged salad section of your local grocery. Publix here in Florida sells packaged diced onion (and carrots and peppers, even celery and tomatos....)all perfect for adding as seasoning to stews and sauces.


oh my god! i've never seen those. 
here i've been chopping and weeping like a total sucker.


----------



## Ericthonius (Nov 12, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> ... It's like I"m achy and miserable and have been sick for months on and off ...


 
Here's a site that should fit any possible hypochondriacal or Munchausen-ish needs: 

*wrongdiagnosis.com* 

I hope I've been of some help.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Ericthonius said:


> Here's a site that should fit any possible hypochondriacal or Munchausen-ish needs:
> 
> *wrongdiagnosis.com*
> 
> I hope I've been of some help.



So If I was infected with Anthrax, when should I expect the care package?


----------



## Ericthonius (Nov 12, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> ... when should I expect the care package?



The _trebuchet_, is still disassembled since the move so I'll have to resort to my fall-back option: _The Giant Slingshot_. Now, I need to go find two telephone poles that are in the proper alignment with Detriot and re-install the quick-release hitch to the back of the Ford...
View attachment slingshot.jpg


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Nov 12, 2006)

I used to walk by the pre-diced veggies in the grocery store and think, "How lazy can you be?" If you're me, apparently very lazy because I hadn't purchased whole onions or peppers in months.. So last night I saw a package of diced peppers (green, red, yellow) for about $3 and thought about how easy it would be to make the pasta dish I've been craving if all I have to do is take the lid off the peppers and throw them in the pan. I purchased a whole onion though.. I find them pretty easy to cut and my eyes don't tear up much (and I didn't want to spend that much money on my cheap pasta recipe). Haven't made the pasta yet, but this morning I made scrambled eggs with cheese, onions and peppers and it was so, so good. I think I will buy these pre-cut veggies more often.


----------



## elle camino (Nov 12, 2006)

alton brown says that like .0005% of the population isn't affected by onion gas at all. i think i am in the .0000002% who are really SUPER affected by it. three or four chops in and i'm always crying so bad i can't even see. but i want to get it over with, so i keep chopping even though i seriously cannot see shit. which is always fun for my fingers. 
and shallots? _forget_ it. i don't even cook with them anymore because it's so bad. 
other than that, i actually really enjoy chopping veggies. but i will definitely be looking for prechopped onions.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Nov 13, 2006)

Believe it or not! I once had a boss who thought I was plotting against him! Why? Because, I had put up a couple of dilbert cartoons in my cuble.


----------



## Friday (Nov 15, 2006)

Get one of those little 1 c, 1 1/2 c mini-processors. I use mine so much that I've worn one out. For about $20 they pay for themselves quickly and although I detest chopping onions, all you have to do is peel and quarter them before throwing them in the chopper and they really do taste better.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 15, 2006)

I hate those collapsable springloaded easy to rip dryer hoses.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 15, 2006)

My ass hurts.

I'm bored.

I'm frustrated.

I feel sticky even though I've washed my hands like five times.

Fast food places close too early for me to get a burger.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 16, 2006)

I wiped my nose just to get nosebleed.

I hate it when that happens.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 16, 2006)

stop WRITING posts LIKE this - it's ANNOYING, and DOESN'T get YOUR message ACROSS any BETTER. Let the WORDS have the POWER, not THE letters.


----------



## Shala (Nov 16, 2006)

I hate when people think I'm single because I'm fat. WTF??


----------



## Mini (Nov 16, 2006)

Praise for the ladies is well and good, but please, if that's all you bring to the table, go elsewhere. It's creepy.


----------



## supersoup (Nov 16, 2006)

i hate doctors. more specifically, urologists. i have a 2+ cm kidney stone, i've had it for over a year. one of you effing help me already!!!!!!! it's a sad state of affairs when politics comes into play when you are trying to get help for your health. boooooo.


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Nov 16, 2006)

I hate that when I surf through the "New Posts" everyday there are more naughty Paysite posts and photo threads than thought provoking topics.


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 16, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> stop WRITING posts LIKE this - it's ANNOYING, and DOESN'T get YOUR message ACROSS any BETTER. Let the WORDS have the POWER, not THE letters.



WHY are you saying this? I think it works just FINE sometimes.


----------



## RedVelvet (Nov 17, 2006)

MsGreenLantern said:


> I hate that when I surf through the "New Posts" everyday there are more naughty Paysite posts and photo threads than thought provoking topics.




What?...so and so busting out all over from her too tight whateverthefuck isnt enough for you?

Picky, Picky.....


----------



## HEINEKEN (Nov 17, 2006)

I'M PISSED!

People that drive slow in the left lane...GET THE blank OVER!!!


----------



## mossystate (Nov 17, 2006)

If I said it, I would be banned...heh


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Nov 18, 2006)

Three talks in a row about the same exact thing are BORING! Unsolicited advice: if you're scheduling talks at a conference, mix it up a bit, lest the attendees lose focus and start posting on message boards via their cellphones.


----------



## Donna (Nov 18, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> stop WRITING posts LIKE this - it's ANNOYING, and DOESN'T get YOUR message ACROSS any BETTER. Let the WORDS have the POWER, not THE letters.



but SAMMIE you KNOW i LOVE you MORE than WORDS can EXPRESS. why YOU wanna HATE like THAT?  :batting:


----------



## Mini (Nov 18, 2006)

I've blown more friendships than I care to remember. >_<


----------



## Joseph the Weird (Nov 18, 2006)

My girlfriend has parents so authoritarian they make Nazis look like hippies. I understand she's your daughter but hell, she's 18, letting her have dinner out once a week isn't going to hurt anyone, damnit.


----------



## RoxynChicago (Nov 18, 2006)

I am complaining that Walmart doesn't require shoppers to have manners in order to take advantage of the discounts, rock-bottom prices, etc.

So, I've drafted this, and hopefully Walmart will look into making all customers abide by these rules before entering...

1. If you walk in front of someone, please say excuse me.

2. If someone is in your way, please say excuse me (it's so much better than getting all huffy about someone not noticing they are in your way, and subsequently not moving because you never said, "excuse me".

3. If you bang into someone's backside with your cart, please say, "I'm sorry". 

4. If the customer ahead of you is using coupons, please patiently wait your turn and don't give hard looks. What in the world is so important to warrant mean-ness...your laundry, missing the "judge shows", late getting your afternoon cup of Dunkin'?

5. Please please try to control your kids, but don't, however, vigorously spank them or harshly berate them. Instead, if things are out of hand, simply "LEAVE THE STORE".

There..that feels better, for now.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 18, 2006)

RoxynChicago said:


> getting your afternoon cup of Dunkin'?



It's called a "grande latte enema", actually.


----------



## Zandoz (Nov 20, 2006)

RoxynChicago said:


> What in the world is so important to warrant mean-ness...





RoxynChicago said:


> late getting your afternoon cup of Dunkin'?



After witnessing the repeated epic levels of vehicular insanity surrounding a Starbucks with a driver-thru, checkout line mean-ness is like giving someone a flower and saying "have a nice day". Those caffeine jonesing lunatics are going to get themselves and/or others killed, if they have not already. I'm not kidding, it was SERIOUSLY scary.


----------



## supersoup (Nov 20, 2006)

complaint 1:
so i'm home alone...i go upstairs to sneak in a game on my brother's nintendo wii...the bastard has hidden the battery to the controller to prevent me from playing it!!!

complaint 2:
my weight needs to stop shifting when the temperature changes, i'm sick of buying progressively bigger bras.


boooooo to boobs and brothers!!


----------



## Mini (Nov 21, 2006)

The next time I see some sub-human ghetto midget (my general derisive for a painfully white, Fubu-sporting, ebonics-talking preteen) I'm going to beat the ever-loving shit out of him. I've had it up to here (around my kneecap) with these mouth-breathing blights.

You are from suburbia, ya' bloody monuments to cultural meltdown. Fucking act like it or you're getting bootfucked.

(I'm not violent, but sometimes it's the only language worth speaking.)


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Nov 22, 2006)

The transmission on my 2 year old Escape "shitted out" in the words of the service tech ( who happens to be my BIL.) It needs a new tranny. I 'll be without it for a few days.

Good News: It's still under warranty!


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 22, 2006)

ScreamingChicken said:


> It needs a new tranny.



Check the street corner.


----------



## Carrie (Nov 22, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Check the street corner.



*snort* Tranny/tranny jokes? Always funny.


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 23, 2006)

Man, this place is dead today.


.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Nov 24, 2006)

Okay so we got this dog. From Craigslist. And she was advertised as healthy, full grown, and a wonderful loving pet. She was sold as "loving her kennel" being "great with other animals" and the only problem was that the lady's preschooler couldn't be nice to her and she'd get mad when she was bothered when sleeping or eating.

Ummmm. Yeah. Okay. Here's the reality.

1) This dog is a full grown basset hound and only weighs 37 pounds. She's about 10-15% below her body weight according to our vet. She's so thin that you can see the bones in her TAIL, not to mention feeling all of her ribs and her hip bones, too. She looks like those dogs on Animal Planet that you just want to feed and feed and feed. Which I'm doing. She's got a good appetite so either there's something wrong with her (the vet said she didn't think so) or she was neglected. Her coat is dull. Her nails are long. And they'd been feeding her Beneful which isn't the best dog food on the planet.  She loves Chloe's Eukenuba fish and potatoes so hopefully that'll fatten her up.

2) She *hates* her kennel. And since basset hounds are very vocal, we all know how much she hates her kennel. Probably my neighbors know, too, in fact. Chloe is kennel trained, has been since we got her as a puppy and loves her kennel. I hope I can get Lucy to like hers as well.

3) She does not really get along well with our other dog. Chloe is a lab, a love sponge, and fairly submissive. As long as she's getting lovies and treats she's happy; the only real problem with Chloe is that she's a perpetual puppy and is very very... um... exuberant. She LOVES everyone. Lucy, the new dog, is 4 years old and needs to be dominant. She won't share food (even in two separate bowls in separate rooms -- she'll try to hog both), and if she's on the couch and Chloe tries to climb up she barks and snaps at her. I solved the food problem by putting Chloe's food up where Lucy can't reach it. And when Lucy acts mean to Chloe by hoarding she gets a sharp reprimand and a time out.

So, things have been interesting around here. I emailed the previous owner (who said she'd take her back if it didn't work out) and haven't heard word one. I hope it works out to keep her but I still have some doubts.


----------



## Tina (Nov 24, 2006)

OMG, this is ridiculous. Some people are so anxious to get rid of their pets they will say anything -- hence me pulling that rope out of Joe's ass the day after his owner dropped him off. Grrr. Sorry to hear this, Vick.


----------



## SchecterFA (Nov 24, 2006)

I can't stand how 2-litre Coca Cola bottles don't have self-cooling devices.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Nov 24, 2006)

Tina said:


> OMG, this is ridiculous. Some people are so anxious to get rid of their pets they will say anything -- hence me pulling that rope out of Joe's ass the day after his owner dropped him off. Grrr. Sorry to hear this, Vick.



Yep. It's frustrating. This dog is STARVING. She wants to eat ALL the TIME. But the problem is that then she shits ALL the TIME. So I've had to cut her and Chloe's food intake off at 6 pm and you'd think I was the meanest dog mom in the world. But after the first night? Waking up and stepping in mushy cold dog shit? There is no way I'm feeding her in the evening. She would eat all day if I let her so either she has some sort of worm or metabolic disease or she was starving. Given how protective she is around food? I'm guessing starving.


----------



## Tina (Nov 24, 2006)

Poor girl. Hopefully she will fatten up a bit and see that no one is going to take her food away or starve her.


----------



## Friday (Nov 25, 2006)

If you have to give her up Vickie, please don't give her back to the people who had her. Do they have a basset rescue in your area?


----------



## Rualass (Nov 25, 2006)

Beneful is crap. Poor girl. Did the vet do bloodwork? Could be she has a hard time metabolizing her food. Try a product like Prozyme to help her utilize the nutrients better. Bassets can be tough dogs. I'm betting they didn't even give her Beneful most of the time, but whatever scraps were left from the table. It can take her system a very long time to get used to good food. You might also use some Rescue Remedy to help her deal with the anxiety of all she's been through lately.
People suck, present company excepted...



Miss Vickie said:


> Yep. It's frustrating. This dog is STARVING. She wants to eat ALL the TIME. But the problem is that then she shits ALL the TIME. So I've had to cut her and Chloe's food intake off at 6 pm and you'd think I was the meanest dog mom in the world. But after the first night? Waking up and stepping in mushy cold dog shit? There is no way I'm feeding her in the evening. She would eat all day if I let her so either she has some sort of worm or metabolic disease or she was starving. Given how protective she is around food? I'm guessing starving.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Nov 25, 2006)

Rualass said:


> Beneful is crap. Poor girl. Did the vet do bloodwork? Could be she has a hard time metabolizing her food. Try a product like Prozyme to help her utilize the nutrients better. Bassets can be tough dogs. I'm betting they didn't even give her Beneful most of the time, but whatever scraps were left from the table. It can take her system a very long time to get used to good food. You might also use some Rescue Remedy to help her deal with the anxiety of all she's been through lately.
> People suck, present company excepted...



She's doing much better now, and her coat is shiny already. She's fattening up a bit and the pooping is less so I think she's metabolizing her food better. (We have her on Eukanuba fish and potatoes because my other dog has food allergies and it's a very good food that my vet likes to recommend). We're also using an EFA supplement on their food, which is helping, too.

We're still having issues with food guarding but I got some great advice via PM about feeding her in her kennel that I'm going to follow and see if that'll help. She and Chloe seem to be getting along better, for the most part. They play a LOT and seem more comfortable around each other more of the time.

Rescue Remedy's an excellent idea. Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## Rualass (Nov 25, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> She's doing much better now, and her coat is shiny already. She's fattening up a bit and the pooping is less so I think she's metabolizing her food better. (We have her on Eukanuba fish and potatoes because my other dog has food allergies and it's a very good food that my vet likes to recommend). We're also using an EFA supplement on their food, which is helping, too.
> 
> We're still having issues with food guarding but I got some great advice via PM about feeding her in her kennel that I'm going to follow and see if that'll help. She and Chloe seem to be getting along better, for the most part. They play a LOT and seem more comfortable around each other more of the time.
> 
> Rescue Remedy's an excellent idea. Thanks for reminding me!


 
Dr. Patricia McConnell has written an EXCELLENT book called : "Feeling Outnumbered" on multi dog households and helping them learn to get along. Whatever you do, stay away from the nonsensical stuff put out there by the so-called Dog Abuser, er Whisperer.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 25, 2006)

Last night I flossed my teeth so hard that part of my gum tried to come off


----------



## moonvine (Nov 26, 2006)

It is 6:30 am on Sunday. I'm at work and my wrist hurts. Ow.


----------



## Mini (Nov 26, 2006)

1) I fucking hate my birthday.

2) I fucking hate Christmas.

3) I fucking hate shopping.

4) And sometimes I *really* fucking hate being so tall.

Great day!


----------



## Tina (Nov 26, 2006)

When is your birthday, Mini?


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 26, 2006)

I'm downstairs. My mother is making a BLT for me in the kitchen.

"Uh oh."
*Sigh* "What'd you do?"
"Nothing!"
"You burnt it, didn't you?"
"I think it's on fire."
"The microwave or the bacon?"
"The bacon."
"..."
"Seriously, the bacon melted!"


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 26, 2006)

Oh, and also she's now in the room on her computer, meaning that after like 15 minutes of wanking, I can't anymore. This makes me VERY frustrated.

I can assure you that she will soon ask a moronic question. I'll give an answer with a very nasty tone of voice, and she'll ask what the hell is wrong with me.

Here's what's wrong- I CANT TOUCH MY COCK NOW EVEN THOUGH I VERY DESPERATELY WANT TO. LEAVE THE ROOM, PLEASE, FOR TEN FUCKING MINUTES. PROBABLY LESS.


----------



## rainyday (Nov 26, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Here's what's wrong- I CANT TOUCH MY COCK NOW EVEN THOUGH I VERY DESPERATELY WANT TO. LEAVE THE ROOM, PLEASE, FOR TEN FUCKING MINUTES. PROBABLY LESS.



That's what you guys get for switching to digital wanking requiring a monitor (no pun on digital there, btw). Whatever happened to young men engaging in good old-fashioned wanking on the basement couch with a sticky magazine, wanking under the covers, bathroom wanking, or that highway favorite, wanking while driving? Expand your possiblities, m'boy.  And your post made me laugh.


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Nov 26, 2006)

the back of my computer desk chair broke weeks ago, so now when i sit at the computer for more than an hour, my back hurts.


----------



## Zandoz (Nov 26, 2006)

15 hours in new shoes that felt bad from minute one...9 of those hours driving...The discomfort index quotient is mind boggling.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 27, 2006)

rainyday said:


> That's what you guys get for switching to digital wanking requiring a monitor (no pun on digital there, btw). Whatever happened to young men engaging in good old-fashioned wanking on the basement couch with a sticky magazine, wanking under the covers, bathroom wanking, or that highway favorite, wanking while driving? Expand your possiblities, m'boy.  And your post made me laugh.



The material is better, more varied, and far more easily accessible on the internet. Also it's more comfortable than trying to do it on the toilet.


----------



## This1Yankee (Nov 27, 2006)

Rainy and BlackJack...THAT made my monday, fucking hilarious, friends...cracked me up.


----------



## Carrie (Nov 27, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Here's what's wrong- I CANT TOUCH MY COCK NOW EVEN THOUGH I VERY DESPERATELY WANT TO. LEAVE THE ROOM, PLEASE, FOR TEN FUCKING MINUTES. PROBABLY LESS.



Okay, here's what I don't get - your mom sells sex toys for a living, correct? Would it really be so hideous for you to just tell her that you need some ahh...time to yourself? I mean, it's not like she doesn't know you do it, and hopefully, considering her work, she has a pretty healthy and open attitude about sex, right? You could even come up with a code word or phrase or something, for when you need privacy. 

"Mom? Can you leave, please? I need to make a deposit at the bank...." (except be more clever and original than that. I haven't had my coffee yet, so that's all ya get).

Or you could just whip out your cock and watch the women in your family scream and run. That would be worth it, for sheer entertainment value alone.


----------



## This1Yankee (Nov 27, 2006)

And here I had this preconceived notion that it was easier to be a man and "wank off" than to be a woman and "double click your own mouse". I figured y'all could just whip it out anywhere, get your rocks off, and go about your business...hmm... Good to know that this site is not only interesting and humorous but is also informative and educational. SPANKS! :bow:


----------



## Carrie (Nov 27, 2006)

This1Yankee said:


> And here I had this preconceived notion that it was easier to be a man and "wank off" than to be a woman and "double click your own mouse". I figured y'all could just whip it out anywhere, get your rocks off, and go about your business...hmm...



I agree! I had no idea there was so much...planning involved. It's like putting on a Broadway show, for god's sake.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 27, 2006)

Well, you'll never stop learning...

My grandpa was so right when he said this...


----------



## Carrie (Nov 27, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Well, you'll never stop learning...
> 
> My grandpa was so right when he said this...



Yes, but I'm guessing he wasn't referring to THAT when he said it.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 27, 2006)

He kept it quite general... and often with a


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 27, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I agree! I had no idea there was so much...planning involved. It's like putting on a Broadway show, for god's sake.



No, I just like to be comfortable when I do it. That's the only reason why I'd plan. If I get really desperate, then I can go into my room or the bathroom or whatever and just crank one out, but most of the time I'll just sit it out until whoever just leaves.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Nov 27, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Okay, here's what I don't get - your mom sells sex toys for a living, correct?



Seriously? Blackjack is this true? Wow, and I thought I was the coolest mom in the world. But your mom? Wins. Hands (??) down. 

Oh and thanks to you and Rainy for the fun factor. Yer makin' my day.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 27, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> Seriously? Blackjack is this true? Wow, and I thought I was the coolest mom in the world. But your mom? Wins. Hands (??) down.



Yes, it's true; yes, she is definitely very cool. I think that I only once went to a concert without her. Aerosmith, Springsteen, Yes, George Carlin, Journey, KISS, and Blue Man Group are the ones we went to that pop into my head at the moment. The only one I went to that she wasn't with me was Jethro Tull.

She's also said that I'm too much of a goody-two-shoes and I need to at least try pot, since I won't drink.


----------



## Esme (Nov 28, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I agree! I had no idea there was so much...planning involved. It's like putting on a Broadway show, for god's sake.




Yeah, but the outfits are spectacular.


----------



## snuggletiger (Nov 28, 2006)

Now ESME & Carrie have me singing tunes from the Music Man


----------



## supersoup (Nov 28, 2006)

i love when i'm taking a shower, all sudsy and steamy, singing some stupid song and being all girly...when i go to grab the body wash and all that's in the shower is my brother's boy smelling crap...WTF?? why oh why can people not leave the two bottles i keep in the shower, IN THE SHOWER?? cause then you have to do the jump-out-of-the-shower-all-shampooy-and-instantly-frozen-to-grab-what-you-need-and-not-fall-on-your-ass-dance.

booooooooooo to living with brothers.


----------



## elle camino (Nov 28, 2006)

Dear Seattle-

What the hell, seriously. Are you aware that other cities in other parts of the country are able to function while there is snow on the ground? Because it's true, and i think there is a lesson to be learned from that. Look at yourself, Seattle. There's less than a quarter inch of snow on the grass, and absolutley zero on the streets. So explain to me why every single store is closed, my school is closed, the m-effing POST OFFICE is closed, and the busses aren't running. This is entirely inexcusable. Get it together.

Sincerely, 

-A.


----------



## Carrie (Nov 28, 2006)

snuggletiger said:


> Now ESME & Carrie have me singing tunes from the Music Man



Don't make me break into "How Do You Solve a Problem Like Maria?" I'll do it, I swear to god!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 28, 2006)

1) Work's fucking cold. There is no point in keeping the store so chilly my boogers are frozen.

2) I'm tired.

3) Coffee and bananas do not a dinner make. 

4) I feel like eating Ben & Jerry's strawberry cheesecake ice cream for dinner, but my sense of shame about eating keeps me restrained.

5) I'm getting fatter, but my lanugo isn't falling out. 

6) I hate pantyhose.


----------



## Tina (Nov 28, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> She's also said that I'm too much of a goody-two-shoes and I need to at least try pot, since I won't drink.



Wow, you've seen some great bands, Blackjack.

As for the other, I think you should do what you feel comfortable with. Not everyone is meant to experiement with drugs and alcohol, and frankly, it's really not much of a bonus. Your mom grew up in a different day and age, and it was fine for her, evidently, but do what you feel is best for you.

And Sadeian, we all have to eat to live; there is no shame in it.


----------



## Friday (Nov 28, 2006)

> Dear Seattle-What the hell, seriously. Are you aware that other cities in other parts of the country are able to function while there is snow on the ground? Because it's true, and i think there is a lesson to be learned from that. Look at yourself, Seattle. There's less than a quarter inch of snow on the grass, and absolutley zero on the streets. So explain to me why every single store is closed, my school is closed, the m-effing POST OFFICE is closed, and the busses aren't running. This is entirely inexcusable. Get it together.



Ahhh, but is Starbuck's closed? Nothing's closed in T-town. I just went to the doc and got a big honkin' needle stuck in my shoulder joint. I only wish they'd been closed.

The Post Office???


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 28, 2006)

Tina said:


> As for the other, I think you should do what you feel comfortable with. Not everyone is meant to experiement with drugs and alcohol, and frankly, it's really not much of a bonus. Your mom grew up in a different day and age, and it was fine for her, evidently, but do what you feel is best for you.



Frankly? I'm curious, but I don't give enough of a damn to make a choice either way. I don't know that I'd trust anyone but my mother with it the first time, though.


----------



## elle camino (Nov 28, 2006)

Friday said:


> Ahhh, but is Starbuck's closed? Nothing's closed in T-town. I just went to the doc and got a big honkin' needle stuck in my shoulder joint. I only wish they'd been closed.
> 
> The Post Office???


the post office!! at least the one on broadway.
and actually starbucks is open! hahaha. figures.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 28, 2006)

Tina said:


> And Sadeian, we all have to eat to live; there is no shame in it.



Eh, I've always been kooky about eating after a stressful day, Tina. Now if only I can find a doctor that says I'll suffer from malnutrition if I get up for work before noon.


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Nov 28, 2006)

Complaints huh... Hmm, complaining (mostly about myself) has been one of my lifelong specialties. Let's go with something more trivial this time.

I hate the fact that people are trying to control me to some degree or another. 

I don't know if that counts. *shrug*


----------



## mossystate (Nov 28, 2006)

I am so tired of your whining.Gets to the point that I curse and move along 

and

I hate the people on the bus last night who cursed at the bus driver, because he of course ordered the snow and ice that made it impossible to drive up a hill..OY!


----------



## UberAris (Nov 29, 2006)

I will forever curse you TNS... To Hell with your survays, damned be your alcohol washed phones, wicked be your computers that are 7 minutes fast giving me false hope... I CONDEMN YOU!!!

*deep breath* Ok I'm good now


----------



## Miss Vickie (Nov 29, 2006)

elle camino said:


> Dear Seattle-
> 
> What the hell, seriously. Are you aware that other cities in other parts of the country are able to function while there is snow on the ground? Because it's true, and i think there is a lesson to be learned from that. Look at yourself, Seattle. There's less than a quarter inch of snow on the grass, and absolutley zero on the streets. So explain to me why every single store is closed, my school is closed, the m-effing POST OFFICE is closed, and the busses aren't running. This is entirely inexcusable. Get it together.
> 
> ...



Good to know nothing's changed since I lived there. 

My complaint: I have the stomach flu. Or rather it has me. Yep, I think it definitely has me.


----------



## supersoup (Nov 29, 2006)

eff shaving my legs. whomever came up with the concept needs hanged. arseface. i'm not gonna do it for at least the next 2 days, i'm tired of it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Nov 29, 2006)

Dear Texas:

It has come to my attention that you do not realize that the northern hemisphere has been tilting away from the sun for some time. This is what is traditionally called "winter." While I appreciate that your idea of winter is not the same as mine, in the past we have at least agreed on high temperatures in the mid to low 70's and lowered humidity. However, this year you have failed to maintain these standards. I was forced to turn the air conditioning back on several days ago. As it is now November 29, this is unacceptable.

Please lower your temperatures and humidity forthwith. Should you fail to comply immediately, I will be forced to contact my attorney and pursue legal action.

Sincerely,
Barb


----------



## SamanthaNY (Nov 29, 2006)

It really *PISSES ME OFF* when an FAs comment about a loved one's attempts at losing weight is "I feel like he's dying of cancer". 

I've _seen _someone die of cancer. I hope you never have, or have to. It's a horrible, prolonging of life as the spirit struggles and body wastes away. And it's something that the victim HAS LITTLE OR NO CHOICE in contracting or controlling. You're talking about a *diet*, for chrissakes. Get some fucking perspective, you selfish, self-centered jerk.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Nov 29, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Dear Texas:
> 
> It has come to my attention that you do not realize that the northern hemisphere has been tilting away from the sun for some time. This is what is traditionally called "winter." While I appreciate that your idea of winter is not the same as mine, in the past we have at least agreed on high temperatures in the mid to low 70's and lowered humidity. However, this year you have failed to maintain these standards. I was forced to turn the air conditioning back on several days ago. As it is now November 29, this is unacceptable.
> 
> ...


Cold front is on its way. It is expected to be in the 40's tomorrow night.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Nov 29, 2006)

ScreamingChicken said:


> Cold front is on its way. It expect to be in the 40's tomorrow night.


It's sad that it takes a threatening letter to get any satisfaction. Customer service has gone all to hell these days.


----------



## UberAris (Nov 30, 2006)

I F'ing Hate It When I Can't Find Those Droids I'm Looking For!!! Gah!!!


----------



## This1Yankee (Nov 30, 2006)

UberAris said:


> I F'ing Hate It When I Can't Find Those Droids I'm Looking For!!! Gah!!!


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Nov 30, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> It's sad that it takes a threatening letter to get any satisfaction. Customer service has gone all to hell these days.


Blame the client. I'm just legal counsel.

BTW, the cold front hit my doorstep just before 8 AM so (I'm a little more than an hour south of you on HWY 6) you should have the heat on by the time you read this.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> It really *PISSES ME OFF* when an FAs comment about a loved one's attempts at losing weight is "I feel like he's dying of cancer".
> 
> I've _seen _someone die of cancer. I hope you never have, or have to. It's a horrible, prolonging of life as the spirit struggles and body wastes away. And it's something that the victim HAS LITTLE OR NO CHOICE in contracting or controlling. You're talking about a *diet*, for chrissakes. Get some fucking perspective, you selfish, self-centered jerk.



It pisses me off when people react strongly to posts in other threads then instead of posting there, or PMing the OP directly, they post a paragraph long seethe message about what jerks that person is (HOW DARE THEY???) in the complaints thread. :batting:

My other complaint: flip flops, rain=bad decision.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 30, 2006)

It's going to be hard, masturbating with all this chocolate on my fingers.


----------



## Carrie (Nov 30, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> It's going to be hard, masturbating with all this chocolate on my fingers.



Hard.... chocolate-covered peen.... fat girls.... too many.... jokes.... can't pick....just one....


----------



## metalheadFA (Nov 30, 2006)

Somebody shouted "get a job" too me today... while I was out working... dumbass.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Nov 30, 2006)

My tummy still hurts (despite the holiday oreos, or perhaps because of them -- in retrospect, it probably wasn't the smartest thing to eat when healing from an intestinal virus). And I'm even sadder that my bunny died yesterday.


----------



## Carrie (Nov 30, 2006)

Oh, Vickie, I'm so sorry.  

Hugs to you.


----------



## moonvine (Nov 30, 2006)

Oh Vickie,

I am so sorry for your loss. I'm sure the bunny had a wonderful life and lots of love, and will send another bunny when you're ready.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 30, 2006)

Vickie, the good news is your bunny's in a better, happier place now. (And anyone who doesn't think bunnies go to heaven is getting a theological rant from hell from me.  )


----------



## Zandoz (Nov 30, 2006)

When it rains, it pours....went to take wife's Blazer to the shop for an oil change and a slow leak in a tire...dead battery...after having to replace the battery in the PT a little over a week ago. Car repair expenses and holiday shopping are such a great budget combo.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 30, 2006)

Thank God my car has a warrantee.

As for complaints, I really need BB to come back soon. I've got a PM in the wings for her of Britney Spears' filthy genitals that no one else would appreciate like her.


----------



## Mini (Nov 30, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Thank God my car has a warrantee.
> 
> As for complaints, I really need BB to come back soon. I've got a PM in the wings for her of Britney Spears' filthy genitals that no one else would appreciate like her.



What about Carrie? She *loves* that stuff.


----------



## Carrie (Nov 30, 2006)

Mini said:


> What about Carrie? She *loves* that stuff.



THANK YOU. 

Finally, someone who gets me.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 30, 2006)

This is true! But I was saving my pennies to blow it up lifesized, sign it, "To Carrie, my number 1 fan! Love, Brit" and have it delivered to her place of work, uncovered for all peering eyes to see.


----------



## Mini (Nov 30, 2006)

Carrie said:


> THANK YOU.
> 
> Finally, someone who gets me.



You know it!


----------



## Carrie (Nov 30, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> This is true! But I was saving my pennies to blow it up lifesized, sign it, "To Carrie, my number 1 fan! Love, Brit" and have it delivered to her place of work, uncovered for all peering eyes to see.



Coolness. Please send it to:

Carrie
c/o Kissmyfatarse, Inc.
6969 Blowme Blvd.
Suckitville, MD. 
11tybajilliondy000


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 30, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Coolness. Please send it to:
> 
> Carrie
> c/o Kissmyfatarse, Inc.
> ...



Awww come on! You're the only one I've ever blown of pictures of Britney's cooter for, baby.


----------



## Carrie (Nov 30, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Awww come on! You're the only one I've ever blown of pictures of Britney's cooter for, baby.



I'll bet you say that to all the girls.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 30, 2006)

Fine. You caught me.


----------



## JoyJoy (Dec 1, 2006)

I booked a flight last week through AA. com on my debit card. They charged me the price of the ticket, plus an additional $100, with no indication anywhere of what this money was for, just that it would be released back into my account on Dec. 15th...so the cs person for my debit card said it looked like a hold fee. AA has no record of this charge. Unless it was in small print, I recieved no notification that they would charge me a hold fee. That was my survival money for the week. My debit card company said that if AA would call them, it could be resolved so that the money could be released before the 15th. 

My conversation with AA customer service refunds supervisor Connie: 

me: I was charged this extra amount. Could you help me reso...
Connie the interruptor: I have no record of the charge.
me: So you couldn't...
Connie the interruptor: There is no record of the charge
a less patient me: Could you please allow me to finish a sentence? 
Connie the quiet: Of course, ma'am
deep-breathing me: I understand that you're not seeing the charge, but I assure you it's there. If your department could simply...
Connie the backsliding interruptor: I can't do that, ma'am. We have no..
no-more-patience me: I UNDERSTAND you don't see the charge, but a simple call to my card company could...
Connie the infuriating: It's against policy. I can't help you. 
a fuming me: What is your name and employee number?
Connie the coward: I'm not allowed to give out more than my first name. 
a determined me: Okay, thank you...for your rudeness and refusal to help me, Connie, the supervisor in the Tulsa call center refunds department. 

Following call to my debit card company:

Me: I'm trying to resolve this, but AA has refused to call. 
CS Agent: I understand that, but you'll need to have them call us. 
Me: They won't call. Can someone from your department call them?
CS Agent: No, you'll need to have them call us. 
Me: They've refused to do that. The money for my ticket has already cleared. There's no reason for the $100 to still be on hold, if that's what it is. They took the money without my consent. 
CS Agent: You'll need to have them call us. 
Me: And since they refused? 
CS Agent: You'll need to have them call us. 

So much for customer service. I sent a complaint letter to AA about Connie specifically, and the situation in general. If I see anything from it, I'll look for a flying pig.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 1, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> If I see anything from it, I'll look for a flying pig.



Keep your eyes peeled, Joy.


----------



## CuteyChubb (Dec 1, 2006)

My manager is married and is having an affair with 4 different employees. He was fired from his last job for sexual harassment. Everyone who works here know about it except the big boss. Why does it bother me a wee bit that he has not made the move on me? Is this a complaint or a confession?


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 1, 2006)

Sometimes I really wonder how people get the jobs that they have. Because I seriously am surrounded by NINCOMPOOPS!!!!!!!!! Thank god I am just embedded in their department, so I actually don't have to *work* with them, but I am forced to listen to them. Oh, I think my IQ just dropped another point... *sigh*


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 1, 2006)

This1Yankee said:


> Sometimes I really wonder how people get the jobs that they have. Because I seriously am surrounded by NINCOMPOOPS!!!!!!!!! Thank god I am just embedded in their department, so I actually don't have to *work* with them, but I am forced to listen to them. Oh, I think my IQ just dropped another point... *sigh*



Consider yourself lucky.

I actually had to go in the backroom and bash my head against the wall last night. It took six thuds before it started to hurt more than the stupidity of my co-workers.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 1, 2006)

I. HATE. MY. SEX DRIVE.


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 1, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I. HATE. MY. SEX DRIVE.




Ha. Ha. HA.

How do you hate it? Too much libido, or not enough?


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 1, 2006)

This1Yankee said:


> Ha. Ha. HA.
> 
> How do you hate it? Too much libido, or not enough?



WAY too much.


----------



## UberAris (Dec 1, 2006)

I hate rolls of double 1's on the Cast Spell chart...


----------



## supersoup (Dec 1, 2006)

i hate that i now have to walk to the store. today is of course the windiest day it's been in ages, and it's freezing outside. i lose.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 1, 2006)

i hate that this has been the hardest day of work yet, and our flight to NY was just canceled on top of it. 

i agree with supersoup, effing wind!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Dec 1, 2006)

I imagine he's too tired! I can barely balance ONE partner.



CuteyChubb said:


> My manager is married and is having an affair with 4 different employees. He was fired from his last job for sexual harassment. Everyone who works here know about it except the big boss. Why does it bother me a wee bit that he has not made the move on me? Is this a complaint or a confession?


----------



## Zandoz (Dec 1, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> I booked a flight last week through AA. com on my debit card. They charged me the price of the ticket, plus an additional $100, with no indication anywhere of what this money was for, just that it would be released back into my account on Dec. 15th...so the cs person for my debit card said it looked like a hold fee. AA has no record of this charge. Unless it was in small print, I recieved no notification that they would charge me a hold fee. That was my survival money for the week. My debit card company said that if AA would call them, it could be resolved so that the money could be released before the 15th.
> 
> My conversation with AA customer service refunds supervisor Connie:
> 
> ...



A local TV station ran a consumer alert piece on something somewhat similar with car rental agencies. Apparently, if you use a debit card to rent a car, they put a hold on your account to the tune of hundreds of dollars, over and above the rental fee...a security deposit, in case you take off with the car and do not return it. To make matters worse, they frequently do not release the hold for up to 2 weeks after you've returned the car. Folks mistakenly believe that the hold is removed when they complete the rental transaction on returning the car, and end up racking up overdraft fees until the company gets around to removing the hold.

The TV piece recommended never using a debit card for any kind of transaction where they may take security deposits like this, because it is becoming a common practice for the companies to hold on to your money as long as they legally can.


----------



## ripley (Dec 1, 2006)

I set off to do grocery/supplies shopping today (about 60 miles away), and got two miles before I had to turn around and go home. It was a blizzard...we've gotten about 8" and it's still coming down.


----------



## Friday (Dec 2, 2006)

Well I hope you're covered for the important stuff, you know...chocolate, chips and tp. :huh:


----------



## ripley (Dec 2, 2006)

Friday said:


> Well I hope you're covered for the important stuff, you know...chocolate, chips and tp. :huh:


Got Pringles, tp, and oatmeal raisin cookies fresh out of the oven. I can hold out for days.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 2, 2006)

Just when I thought hubby understood that I'm through with dieting and want to just live my life as is, he starts in on how he'd love to see me lose more weight and get rid of my tummy! :doh: Before anyone starts bashing hubby, realize that he lives in dire terror that I'll end up in constant pain and with lost mobility just as my Aunt. I understand his fears, I just sometimes wish things were different.


----------



## Tina (Dec 2, 2006)

If it's only about mobility then why is he focused on you losing your tummy?


----------



## Mini (Dec 2, 2006)

Most of the time I can deal with being a freak, but today it's really wearing me down. >_<


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 2, 2006)

Tina said:


> If it's only about mobility then why is he focused on you losing your tummy?


 I carry most of my weight in my tummy and hips. He's recently focused on the tummy because I had to get a seatbelt extension for the car.


----------



## Tina (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm sorry, Mini. I've had many days like that, too. One cannot be strong 24/7.

I see, Punkin. I think I would be irritated by that sort of thing, though. How do you deal with it?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 3, 2006)

Tina said:


> I'm sorry, Mini. I've had many days like that, too. One cannot be strong 24/7.
> 
> I see, Punkin. I think I would be irritated by that sort of thing, though. How do you deal with it?



I have several ways of dealing with it. Some are probably not that wonderful. We've been married for 28 years and most of that time I've been on some type of diet, so some of hubby's concerns are my fault. I'm just tired of confusing him, so lately I just smile and go on about my business. I've found that if I mention eating healthy food most of the time, he's pretty happy. This forum is another way I deal with it because this place really helps me unwind and other's here make me feel good about myself. There may be others here like me that weren't fat when they married. People change, that's a part of life and marriage. I love my husband and I am so thankful that my hubby loves me. There are so many other problems that come up in a marriage and if it weren't for love and understanding, there would be no marriage. Sometimes I just get crazy and have a pitty party because I wish some things were different. Eventually, I'm back together again and everything is all right. Thanks for responding Tina.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 3, 2006)

LIBIDO GO AWAY.

Seriously. Four times in a 24-hour period? This is just getting out of hand.


Also an option would be many cute girls coming here.


----------



## Friday (Dec 3, 2006)

> This is just getting out of hand.



Sounds rather more in hand kiddo.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 3, 2006)

Friday said:


> Sounds rather more in hand kiddo.



So in hand that if it doesn't slow down my arm'll fall off by the end of next week.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Dec 3, 2006)

Mini said:


> Most of the time I can deal with being a freak, but today it's really wearing me down. >_<



It's all right, Mini. 

I was talking to a friend of mine about this sort of thing, about how being a freak can just be upsetting as fuck some days, especially when you feel obligated to put on a tough facade. A few important things to remember:

Feeling irrational is okay. Acting on irrational feelings is not.

Being weird is okay as long as you're not harming yourself or others.


----------



## Tina (Dec 3, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> LIBIDO GO AWAY.
> 
> Seriously. Four times in a 24-hour period? This is just getting out of hand.


Not unheard of. I was the same way at your age. It's definitely not something to envy unless one has a partner and _lots_ of spare time. And some kind of chafing cream...


Punkin1024 said:


> I have several ways of dealing with it. Some are probably not that wonderful. We've been married for 28 years and most of that time I've been on some type of diet, so some of hubby's concerns are my fault. I'm just tired of confusing him, so lately I just smile and go on about my business. I've found that if I mention eating healthy food most of the time, he's pretty happy. This forum is another way I deal with it because this place really helps me unwind and other's here make me feel good about myself. There may be others here like me that weren't fat when they married. People change, that's a part of life and marriage. I love my husband and I am so thankful that my hubby loves me. There are so many other problems that come up in a marriage and if it weren't for love and understanding, there would be no marriage. Sometimes I just get crazy and have a pitty party because I wish some things were different. Eventually, I'm back together again and everything is all right. Thanks for responding Tina.


Punkin, what do you think would happen if you were to tell him that you have come to accept yourself as you are? That all the years of dieting has done you no good, and has likely been harmful to your body, and that you'd like to be healthy, but you're not sure you'll ever lose a pound. How do you think he would react to that?

It is my experience that once one starts that journey of personal change, and particularly if it's mental/emotional change, it's hard to go back. You may find it more and more difficult to play that diet game, and may find yourself more and more needing him to love you for who you are, weight lost or not. It is a fact that any of us can die of anything at any moment, really. Life is not predicatable. Yes, being fat can definitely impact health and structural integrity, but look at that weightloss doctor who was also a runner and who died young from a heart attack -- we just never know. Personally, I want to lose some more weight, because I know it will help my mobility. I've already lost a good chunk, and it's getting harder. I don't know for a fact that I will be able to lose any more than I have done so, and I have to accept that. My partner will also have to accept that (which is not difficult for him...  ). But he also has to accept that I might lose another 50-60 lbs. If he loves you, he will likely get used to it. There truly is no comparison, though, to coming to terms with one's own acceptability and beauty -- inner and outer, at whatever weight.

I hope what I'm saying isn't rude or overstepping; if it is I apologize and will shut the hell up.  

Um, so to be on topic, loosely-defined though it is: I have had stuffed up sinuses for a week. I sneeze a lot and blow my nose all effing day long. At first I thought I was getting sick. Now I don't think so, but figure I must be allergic to something that is blooming right now, even though allergy pills aren't cutting it. Enough already!


----------



## supersoup (Dec 3, 2006)

I HATE THIS EFFING CABLE!!!!!!!!!! my tv and internet keep fuzzing in and out. QUIT IT!!!!!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Dec 3, 2006)

Tina said:


> Not unheard of. I was the same way at your age.



And by "your age," she means five minutes ago, when her fingers got so numb she thought they were going to fall off.


----------



## Tina (Dec 3, 2006)

Numb fingers? Surely you jest, dear. I have no intention of wearing out the joints in my hands.

I ended up killing the vibe...


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 3, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> LIBIDO GO AWAY.
> Seriously. Four times in a 24-hour period? This is just getting out of hand.



This should be it's own thread with a sticky.


----------



## Tina (Dec 3, 2006)

A sticky... what?


----------



## Friday (Dec 3, 2006)

At this point he should be able to use any piece of paper for a post it note with proper placement  .

Alternate hands Blackjack, it's good for building arm and shoulder muscles. Think of it as healthy exercise, that's the ticket!


----------



## Friday (Dec 3, 2006)

Punkin, my beloved finally started expressing concerns about my size not because he wouldn't love me at any size (I knew he would love me at any size, that's why I blossomed from 185-190 when we married to 275-280) I was 2 years ago when I found out I was borderline diabetic. The clinic went out of their was to let me know that diabeties is not caused by fat, but that it's symptoms could be lessened by losing some weight. That was cool, I was tired of not being able to reach my own shoes, but mostly, my husband came to me and said, I will always love you no matter what size you are, but I want to be able to love you for a long time. I just ask that you stay with me for at least 25-30 more years. I think your hubby is just afraid of losing you.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 3, 2006)

Friday said:


> Alternate hands Blackjack, it's good for building arm and shoulder muscles. Think of it as healthy exercise, that's the ticket!



Honestly, it's weeks like this that make me wish SO DAMN BAD that I was ambidextrous.


----------



## supersoup (Dec 4, 2006)

SANDRA LEE, YOU ARE NOT ORIGINAL AND I CAN NOT STAND YOU!!!! IF YOU SAY 'TABLESCAPE' ONE MORE TIME IM GOING TO HUNT YOU DOWN AND GUT YOU LIKE A FISH!!!! 
 
some of the dumbest shit i've ever seen...i hate not knowing where the remote is and being too lazy to change the channel...


----------



## Carrie (Dec 4, 2006)

supersoup said:


> SANDRA LEE, YOU ARE NOT ORIGINAL AND I CAN NOT STAND YOU!!!! IF YOU SAY 'TABLESCAPE' ONE MORE TIME IM GOING TO HUNT YOU DOWN AND GUT YOU LIKE A FISH!!!!
> 
> some of the dumbest shit i've ever seen...i hate not knowing where the remote is and being too lazy to change the channel...



I really dislike her, and yes, it's the "tablescapes" that get me, too. Who the hell has time for tablescaping and designing their damn kitchens around a meal theme?


----------



## supersoup (Dec 4, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I really dislike her, and yes, it's the "tablescapes" that get me, too. Who the hell has time for tablescaping and designing their damn kitchens around a meal theme?


word. i think we should raid her house, tie her up with some of her effing window treatments, and destroy all 9347589 of her plates in front of her. in our underoos. she fries my ass, everything is so impractical.


----------



## Esme (Dec 4, 2006)

supersoup said:


> word. i think we should raid her house, tie her up with some of her effing window treatments, and destroy all 9347589 of her plates in front of her. in our underoos. she fries my ass, everything is so impractical.




Oh, you mean Kitchen Bimbo Barbie??? She is like fingernails on a chalkboard to me... and good grief! Just how much time/money does a normal person spend on the "tablescape" anyway? I have never once set a table that required me to make a trip to the craft store!


----------



## metalheadFA (Dec 4, 2006)

My lip is swollen cos I dropped a copy of the yellow pages on my face at work!


----------



## Carrie (Dec 4, 2006)

Alright, then. Supersoup, Esme and I are starting an anti-Sandra Lee group. 

My life now has a purpose. 

(IMPORTANT: Not anti-Sara Lee, _Sandra_ Lee. We're PRO-Sara Lee. Very important distinction).


----------



## supersoup (Dec 4, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Alright, then. Supersoup, Esme and I are starting an anti-Sandra Lee group.
> 
> My life now has a purpose.
> 
> (IMPORTANT: Not anti-Sara Lee, _Sandra_ Lee. We're PRO-Sara Lee. Very important distinction).


y'all can be president and vice, i shall be taste tester. i think we should eat sara lee at meetings so as to COMPLETELY make the distinction that we are anti sandra lee and pro sara lee. just an idea...


----------



## Esme (Dec 4, 2006)

supersoup said:


> y'all can be president and vice, i shall be taste tester. i think we should eat sara lee at meetings so as to COMPLETELY make the distinction that we are anti sandra lee and pro sara lee. just an idea...




Okay, we'll be prez and vice... but YOU are in charge of tablescapes for the meetings. *snicker*


----------



## supersoup (Dec 4, 2006)

Esme said:


> Okay, we'll be prez and vice... but YOU are in charge of tablescapes for the meetings. *snicker*


EVIL!!!!!

i like your style...*running to rep*


----------



## Carrie (Dec 4, 2006)

Esme said:


> Okay, we'll be prez and vice... but YOU are in charge of tablescapes for the meetings. *snicker*



Not it! Well played, Esme.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 4, 2006)

supersoup said:


> word. i think we should raid her house, tie her up with some of her effing window treatments, and destroy all 9347589 of her plates in front of her. in our underoos.



I demand video footage of this.


----------



## supersoup (Dec 4, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I demand video footage of this.


for 9.95 a 5 minute clip is yours dear.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 4, 2006)

supersoup said:


> for 9.95 a 5 minute clip is yours dear.



I'm sure that I could offer something better than ten bux.


----------



## Esme (Dec 4, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I'm sure that I could offer something better than ten bux.




Twenty?

curse you "too short" message... sometimes short is GOOD!


----------



## supersoup (Dec 4, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I'm sure that I could offer something better than ten bux.


in the vein of alice and wonderland...curiouser and curiouser...


----------



## FreeThinker (Dec 4, 2006)

No-one else is the least bit curious about this then?



metalheadFA said:


> My lip is swollen cos I dropped a copy of the yellow pages on my face at work!


----------



## supersoup (Dec 4, 2006)

recycling...sh*t happens!!


----------



## rainyday (Dec 4, 2006)

Friday said:


> At this point he should be able to use any piece of paper for a post it note with proper placement



Hahaha. I just repped you for something else, but if I'd known this was coming I'd have spent it here!




metalheadFA said:


> My lip is swollen cos I dropped a copy of the yellow pages on my face at work!



Just goes to show that rather than being lazy, internet look ups are far, far safer.


----------



## Ericthonius (Dec 5, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> No-one else is the least bit curious about this then?



Gravity is a harsh Mistress. Don't ask. Don't tell.

And I agree totally about the,'Semi home-made-platescrape dame.' She's Eeeevil.

Lemmee know if you want help breaking all her stuff. I've got experience with this sort of thing...


----------



## Friday (Dec 5, 2006)

> OP by FreeThinker
> No-one else is the least bit curious about this then?
> 
> Originally Posted by metalheadFA
> My lip is swollen cos I dropped a copy of the yellow pages on my face at work!



Makes me think I better get the phone book off the top of the fridge, but that's how I keep the dust off.:blink:


----------



## JoyJoy (Dec 5, 2006)

I know I've been really grumpy around here lately, and have had a lot to complain about, but if I didn't have y'all to gripe to, I'd probably go nuts...so thanks to those who have been patient with me! However...I do have another gripe....

I'm leaving Thursday night for Chicago...my trip has triple purpose: to see my son graduate from Navy bootcamp on Friday and meet his future in-laws, to meet a "special" friend whom I've known for two years, and to see my aunt and her family whom I haven't seen for 7 years. So...it should be a fun and eventful weekend. However.....I'm now sneezing, coughing and snotting, which is not a good sign...and there is danger of an unwelcome "visitor" paying a call, which would make me feel even yuckier. (this visitor is completely unpredictable) So...everyone cross your collective fingers (or whatever you've got) that I'm not sick this weekend!


----------



## JoyJoy (Dec 5, 2006)

Ericthonius said:


> Gravy is a harsh Mistress. Don't ask. Don't tell.
> 
> And I agree totally about the,'Semi home-made-platescrape dame.' She's Eeeevil.


 My failing eyesight read it this way, and the platescraping simply reinforced it. Had me wondering why Sir Eric was taking his gravy so seriously. I mean, I love me some gravy, but really.


----------



## metalheadFA (Dec 5, 2006)

Im not going to get paid for the last hour of tear inducing back breaking work because the council sucks!


----------



## metalheadFA (Dec 5, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> No-one else is the least bit curious about this then?


I work on a recycling truck and damage myself daily, so far ive strained my achillies, been hit by a car, dislocated my shoulder, got a piece of glass through my hand many more and ive only been doing it four months!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Dec 5, 2006)

The following email received at work this morning crushed me for just a moment until I got to the line about what others have used and are happy with and realized it was spam.. 

I hate spam.

**********​
Anonymous Email Forward Service (AEFS)
*We re-routed this email from our mail server so the sender would remain anonymous.

The writer wrote:

Hi, people here at work are somewhat concerned about your weight & dieting. No one means any harm and we only wish to help. After discussing this with a few co-workers we have something that others have used and been very happy with. Give it a try please and do it for yourself. You deserve better health as your a great person. 

http://ebnite.com

Regards,
A few concerned people


----------



## Tina (Dec 5, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> I know I've been really grumpy around here lately, and have had a lot to complain about, but if I didn't have y'all to gripe to, I'd probably go nuts...so thanks to those who have been patient with me! However...I do have another gripe....
> 
> I'm leaving Thursday night for Chicago...my trip has triple purpose: to see my son graduate from Navy bootcamp on Friday and meet his future in-laws, to meet a "special" friend whom I've known for two years, and to see my aunt and her family whom I haven't seen for 7 years. So...it should be a fun and eventful weekend. However.....I'm now sneezing, coughing and snotting, which is not a good sign...and there is danger of an unwelcome "visitor" paying a call, which would make me feel even yuckier. (this visitor is completely unpredictable) So...everyone cross your collective fingers (or whatever you've got) that I'm not sick this weekend!



Blech! Sorry to hear that, Joy. Can't do much about the visitor, except play dead, but you might be able to head that cold off at the pass with Airborne every 3-4 hours. If nothing else, it will shorten its duration.


----------



## Tina (Dec 5, 2006)

*grumble* Assholes.

Herbalife used to use that tactic with snail mail. I'm not surprised it's being used in email.


----------



## rainyday (Dec 5, 2006)

I think it was Herbalife weight loss flyers some lady snuck into my cart at Costco one day. I was so pissed I tried to find her to make her take them back but she disappeared.


----------



## Tina (Dec 5, 2006)

Of course she did, Rainy; rats scurry away.


----------



## metalheadFA (Dec 6, 2006)

It would be nice this week if one of the trucks at work didnt explode for one day so I could go home on time... I loves me work


----------



## Miss Vickie (Dec 6, 2006)

I just heard that they found the body of that dad from San Francisco, who was missing in Oregon.  It just breaks my heart -- I was really hoping they'd find him alive. *sniffle*


----------



## Rainahblue (Dec 7, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> I just heard that they found the body of that dad from San Francisco, who was missing in Oregon.  It just breaks my heart -- I was really hoping they'd find him alive. *sniffle*



Ooooh no they did?! I didn't even hear that. I was hoping he's be found ok too. That's really sad... I wonder what happened?  ​


----------



## Carrie (Dec 7, 2006)

In the past two days two of my three computers have broken on me. Well, not *on* me. That would hurt. Near me. 

Anyway, I have bad computer juju. Beware.


----------



## metalheadFA (Dec 7, 2006)

This would be where I usually complain about work however despite having pissing sheeting rain and hurricane force winds blowing the plastic of the truck and into the street, im not going to because someone left a full untampered bottle of Amarula in their box so either im going to get toasted watching Platoon or that's twelve quid less to spend on an Xmas present this year... Im so cheap!


----------



## JoyJoy (Dec 7, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> I just heard that they found the body of that dad from San Francisco, who was missing in Oregon.  It just breaks my heart -- I was really hoping they'd find him alive. *sniffle*


 This makes me very sad, as well.


----------



## KuroBara (Dec 7, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> I just heard that they found the body of that dad from San Francisco, who was missing in Oregon.  It just breaks my heart -- I was really hoping they'd find him alive. *sniffle*



The really horrible part is if he had stayed in the car and not went searching for help, he's probably still be alive. But who would honestly do that if their family was in danger?


----------



## KuroBara (Dec 7, 2006)

metalheadFA said:


> This would be where I usually complain about work however despite having pissing sheeting rain and hurricane force winds blowing the plastic of the truck and into the street, im not going to because someone left a full untampered bottle of Amarula in their box so either im going to get toasted watching Platoon or that's twelve quid less to spend on an Xmas present this year... Im so cheap!


Dude, get lit with Charlie Sheen and grenade shells


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 7, 2006)

*DAY OF SUCK:*

2200 last night-0100 this morning- Writing Christmas cards for you people.
0100-0700- Sleeping
0700- wake up to the shrill alarm clock, lay back for half a second and close my eyes.
0759- Realize that I had fallen back asleep and should be at work right now.
0830- Get to work, turn off car, open door, lock door, close door.
0832- realize that keys are still in the ignition.
0832-1630- toil and slave for not enough money. This includes moving forty heavy boxes of cheese cubes from one back room to another.
1650- call AAA. I'm told that someone shold be there to open my car within an hour. I go and get dinner from Subway nearby, and eat it on my car's hood. Temperature is about 45 degrees. After dinner I go back into work and wait for the guy.
1820- recieve a call saying that the shift change screwed stuff up and the guy will be there in ten minutes.
1835- I'm still out there waiting for this guy to come. It starts raining. Temperature is around 40 now.
1840- Guy shows up. In attempting to unlock the door, he cracks my windshield.
1900- I finally leave the fucking parking lot, two and a half hours after I punched out.


Right now I'm hungry, cold, and horny.

This has truly been a *DAY OF SUCK*.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Dec 7, 2006)

They broke your windshield? Do they pay to have it fixed? You're right, thought, that truly is a day of suck.

My suckage? First of all, I'm not quite over this tummy bug and have occasional moments of feeling like crap. Also, and much worse, I got a call from my brother today (he never calls me -- we love each other but we're not close) and he's having heart trouble and has to go in to see a cardio doc in Boston tomorrow. It doesn't look good for him.  And since most of the men in my family die in their 50's and he's 59, I guess I shouldn't be surprised. But I am. And sad. And scared. And wondering how I'm going to get a) the money and b) the time off from work to go be with him if he has to have surgery.

That's my day of suckage.


----------



## supersoup (Dec 7, 2006)

wow, i'm sorry you two.  i'll send some good thoughts your way!!

if it helps any, i had a bad day too...this very important doctor's appointment i've waited months for had to be cancelled today because of weather, and then i slipped and fell in a parking lot and slid halfway under our truck!!

tomorrow has to be better...


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 7, 2006)

I haven't even begun to complain about this yet. It is FREEZING in my room. I've got these bay windows that totally let the wind in. Goddamn, I've been sitting here on a conference call since 8am and my nose is getting numb.

I can't wait until I become a kept woman in the south. Yes, oh, yes.


----------



## ripley (Dec 7, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Right now I'm [...] horny.
> 
> This has truly been a *DAY OF SUCK*.


These seem mutually exclusive, my friend.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 7, 2006)

ripley said:


> These seem mutually exclusive, my friend.



I can't masturbate because my hands are too cold.


----------



## ripley (Dec 7, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> I can't masturbate because my hands are too cold.


'Twas a "horny/suck" joke. 



It's entirely probable that I'm not as funny as I think I am.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 7, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> They broke your windshield? Do they pay to have it fixed? You're right, thought, that truly is a day of suck.
> 
> My suckage? First of all, I'm not quite over this tummy bug and have occasional moments of feeling like crap. Also, and much worse, I got a call from my brother today (he never calls me -- we love each other but we're not close) and he's having heart trouble and has to go in to see a cardio doc in Boston tomorrow. It doesn't look good for him.  And since most of the men in my family die in their 50's and he's 59, I guess I shouldn't be surprised. But I am. And sad. And scared. And wondering how I'm going to get a) the money and b) the time off from work to go be with him if he has to have surgery.
> 
> That's my day of suckage.


Remember your rights in the Family Medical Leave Act..I know it doesn't guarantee your wages..but at least it guarantees your right to be at your brother's bedside.

As for money..keep us posted..maybe we can maneuver some frequent flyer miles or something!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 7, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I haven't even begun to complain about this yet. It is FREEZING in my room. I've got these bay windows that totally let the wind in. Goddamn, I've been sitting here on a conference call since 8am and my nose is getting numb.
> 
> I can't wait until I become a kept woman in the south. Yes, oh, yes.


The south is fucking cold today..24 fucking degrees and it's supposed to be in the single digits in the morning..Move to Arizona


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 7, 2006)

My complaint....I'm invisible...forgettable and not worth the dime it takes to call and check on me....



obviously...


----------



## Tina (Dec 8, 2006)

Dang, Blackjack, that really does suck, you poor guy.  

There does remain one constant, however...


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 8, 2006)

I was going to research something tonight, and I've completely forgotten what it was.


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 8, 2006)

Blackjack, your day does indeed suck royally. 

Vickie, that's rough.  (A different kind of suck.)

Misty, hush down or I'm gonna have to limit you to two (2) "This sucks!" threads per week. 

AFG, have you tried a grilled cheese sandwich compress on your nose to warm it?

Supersoup, the fall sucks. Glad you got up.

And Fuzzy, Alzheimer's sucks. 

:bow:


----------



## Carrie (Dec 8, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> AFG, have you tried a grilled cheese sandwich compress on your nose to warm it?



You shouldn't mention grilled cheese sammiches to fat girls this late at night unless you have one.


----------



## Tina (Dec 8, 2006)

I agree. :blink: Sounds like you have some cooking to do, Santa.


----------



## Carrie (Dec 8, 2006)

Tina said:


> I agree. :blink: Sounds like you have some cooking to do, Santa.



Yeah! 'Cept I'll make the hot cocoa with marshies. ('cause I put in extra cocoa packets. )


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Dec 8, 2006)

I hate it when my hand falls asleep when I am masturbating  Can I say that????????


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Dec 8, 2006)

It's Too Fucking Cold In Texas Tonight!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 8, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Yeah! 'Cept I'll make the hot cocoa with marshies. ('cause I put in extra cocoa packets. )



YES.

Extra cocoa is fucking AWESOME.


...

By the way, I love how my brain works.

Hot cocoa -> cold -> ice -> Antarctica -> _The Thing _-> ...shit.


ETA: Also, I seriously hope it's the wind making my back door creak like that.


----------



## Carrie (Dec 8, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> By the way, I love how my brain works.
> 
> Hot cocoa -> cold -> ice -> Antarctica -> _The Thing _-> ...shit.



See, to me, that's a totally logical line of thought. Everything eventually ends up back at John Carpenter.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 8, 2006)

Carrie said:


> See, to me, that's a totally logical line of thought. Everything eventually ends up back at John Carpenter.



Six Degrees of B-Movie Goodness.


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 8, 2006)

Speaking of horrible B-movies, ohmyGAWD there was an awful accident on Ho Ho Tai's "Hug Machine" thread!  :doh: I was about to join in when something went wrong, I heard a horrible crunching, groaning sound and the machine must've broke or something. I've never seen so much blood!      I ran away before I could see which poster the machine got, but I think it was poor Timberwolf.  :bow:


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2006)

You must have been dreaming.


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 8, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> You must have been dreaming.



Timberwolf, my friend! Praise God! You're OK! *weeps tears o' joy and relief*

No, it wasn't a dream, I'm afraid. There was all that screaming and and then all that blood! I broke away from the group and ran. Perhaps it was that time of month for one of the ladies? Everyone was screaming tho. I've never seen anything like it. I'm surprised you don't remember. Heck of a lot of blood.  

Well, I'm glad you're OK.


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 8, 2006)

Tina said:


> I agree. :blink: Sounds like you have some cooking to do, Santa.





Carrie said:


> Yeah! 'Cept I'll make the hot cocoa with marshies. ('cause I put in extra cocoa packets. )



OK, guess I better cook up some grilled cheese sandwiches then. Remember, this is just a batch to keep us warm for tonight. The regular Grilled Cheese Guy comes in tomorrow around 10:30 to make lunch.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Dec 8, 2006)

I like to sing. It's something I've always enjoyed, and almost chose as a career. I'm not all that bad, either - however... my cat behaves SO strangely whenever I sing. She meows constantly, climbs all over me, and even tries to put her paws in my mouth. If I stop - she settles back down. 

I'm not sure if she's trying to accompany me, she thinks I'm crying, or she's just an extremely harsh critic.


----------



## KuroBara (Dec 8, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> I like to sing. It's something I've always enjoyed, and almost chose as a career. I'm not all that bad, either - however... my cat behaves SO strangely whenever I sing. She meows constantly, climbs all over me, and even tries to put her paws in my mouth. If I stop - she settles back down.
> 
> I'm not sure if she's trying to accompany me, she thinks I'm crying, or she's just an extremely harsh critic.


This is freaking hilarious!!!! Your cat is probably trying to go after the sound. Cute!!!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Dec 8, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> Remember your rights in the Family Medical Leave Act..I know it doesn't guarantee your wages..but at least it guarantees your right to be at your brother's bedside.
> 
> As for money..keep us posted..maybe we can maneuver some frequent flyer miles or something!



Thanks, darlin'. And for the pm, too. I know that legally I can get the time off but the reality of the situation is pretty dire.  I talked to my brother today and he's having a MRI done next week so we'll know more then. They're still talking about possibly doing surgery and I've asked him to keep me posted. In the meantime, he's stable, which is the best we can hope for right now.

Thanks again for your care and concern. It's very much appreciated.


----------



## supersoup (Dec 8, 2006)

routine maintenance my ass. eff you yahoo.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 8, 2006)

supersoup said:


> routine maintenance my ass. eff you yahoo.



Lol- got me too but luckily I have Msn, too


----------



## supersoup (Dec 8, 2006)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lol- got me too but luckily I have Msn, too


i have it, but have no idea how to add people to it. im an AIM dolt. bahhh!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 8, 2006)

supersoup said:


> i have it, but have no idea how to add people to it. im an AIM dolt. bahhh!!



With msn, you need email addresses
Just type in their email adress and bingo!

want to add me? I will PM you my email 

I use the yim for random folks, but save the msn for "nicer" people


----------



## metalheadFA (Dec 8, 2006)

supersoup said:


> routine maintenance my ass. eff you yahoo.



The time is now 3.30 and still routine maintanance.. its good to see their sticking to their own schedule!


----------



## supersoup (Dec 8, 2006)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> With msn, you need email addresses
> Just type in their email adress and bingo!
> 
> want to add me? I will PM you my email
> ...


so i'm not a complete idiot!!! i got it to work! thanks miss!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 8, 2006)

do you have msn, metal?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 9, 2006)

It's Saturday afternoon. I should be cleaning house, decorating the tree, composing Christmas letters, anything but posting on this forum! I need more time!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Dec 9, 2006)

This headache's going to kill me.


----------



## supersoup (Dec 10, 2006)

gahh!!! my dog is driving me nuts. she's standing behind me with her paws on my back and sniffing the towel my hair is wrapped in, and she won't stop!!!!! she's tickling me something awful!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2006)

<- Mind my joining your dog?


----------



## supersoup (Dec 10, 2006)

cheeky...


----------



## Donna (Dec 10, 2006)

Actions speak louder than words and I think I finally get the hints you've been sending.


----------



## ripley (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm sorry, I know this time of year is hard for many people. But all this "woe is me, Christmas sucks" crap is getting me down too, and I love Christmas. Maybe I need to just avoid Dims till after the holidays.


----------



## supersoup (Dec 11, 2006)

oy my kidney hurts!!!

 

siiiiiick.


----------



## Aliena (Dec 11, 2006)

supersoup said:


> oy my kidney hurts!!!
> 
> 
> 
> siiiiiick.



It's no match to my butt, for certain! :blink:


----------



## rainyday (Dec 11, 2006)

ripley said:


> Maybe I need to just avoid Dims till after the holidays.


Nay, my little Christmas elf. You must post and post and be a big, bright shining light of holiday spirit in the darkness. 

[size=-2]I love hearing about all your holiday preparations, toots. Plus the distraction improves my odds of beating you at chess! I still say there WERE oranges in the stockings though.[/size]


----------



## Carrie (Dec 11, 2006)

rainyday said:


> [size=-2]I love hearing about all your holiday preparations, toots. Plus the distraction improves my odds at beating you at chess! I still say there WERE oranges in the stockings though.[/size]



Same here, rip - I get such a kick out of your Christmas spirit. You're like an adorable little kid, all excited.


----------



## rainyday (Dec 11, 2006)

Carrie, you read a lot as a kid too and would know this. Tell her that in the Little House on the Prarie books at some point the girls got oranges for Christmas and were overjoyed. She thinks just because she found one passage in one book saying they got something else that I'm wrong. But I know it was in one of the books somewhere. Inform her please.


----------



## FreeThinker (Dec 11, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Carrie, you read a lot as a kid too and would know this. Tell her that in the Little House on the Prarie books at some point the girls got oranges for Christmas and were overjoyed. She thinks just because she found one passage in one book saying they got something else that I'm wrong. But I know it was in one of the books somewhere. Inform her please.



Yep.

Oranges.


----------



## Carrie (Dec 11, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Carrie, you read a lot as a kid too and would know this. Tell her that in the Little House on the Prarie books at some point the girls got oranges for Christmas and were overjoyed. She thinks just because she found one passage in one book saying they got something else that I'm wrong. But I know it was in one of the books somewhere. Inform her please.



Oh yes, yes, yes, I totally remember that, it was a huge deal to them! Also I remember that Almanzo used to get to eat apple pie with his breakfast. My brother and I used to complain about that, and my mom told us that when we started farming and getting up at the buttcrack of dawn (admittedly, she may have substituted the words "very early" for that phrase) she'd give us apple pie for breakfast.


----------



## rainyday (Dec 11, 2006)

Aw, mom!

Thanks, Carrie (and Free). Rip, I defer to you on all other Christmas trivia.


----------



## ripley (Dec 12, 2006)

You buncha ganger-uppers!


In the story I have in my Christmas anthology thingy, Mr. Edwards has to swim the river to bring them their stuff from Santa, whom he saw in town, riding a donkey. They got, entirely, the following:

1. a tin cup
2. a heart-shaped cake made of the last of the white flour
3. a stick of peppermint candy
4. a penny



> Laura Ingalls Wilder, _Mr. Edwards Meets Santa Clause_
> 
> They were too happy to speak. But Ma asked if they were sure the stockings were empty.
> Then they put their arms down inside them, to make sure.
> ...



You all can tease me all you want, it just makes me laugh.  Christmas is the one time of year I let all my cares go, and nest, and try to make other people happy. For a couple of weeks...heck, a month...I try not to think about bad things. I don't think about needing snow tires, or about how I don't have a boyfriend, or how this person or that person didn't treat me right. Instead, I stuff a stocking for my dog and laugh at how silly I am for doing that. Instead, I search ebay for days and days to try to find the exact same white stuffed kitty that my grand-niece used to have and lost, and that she asks Santa to find and bring back every year. (And I found it! For four dollars plus s&h I'm going to make a five year old little girl that I love so very, very happy.)

I don't let it get me crazy. I don't look at gift giving as a chore. I love to try to find the right thing to make someone happy. It's often a little thing; I'm not a rich woman. I love freezing a roll of dough of my niece's favorite cookies to send home with her when she leaves after bringing my grand-nieces here for the afternoon to open presents, pound the piano, disrupt my sister's Christmas village, and generally cause a ruckus. I put sleigh bells around the dog's neck. I sing carols loudly, and probably off key. I point out the outline of Randy Quaid's bulge in the Walmart scene in _National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation_ in case my sister misses it this year.  I oooh and aah at the big houses dripping with lights and decorations, and I root for the fallin' down trailer with one set of lights blinking along the eave. I cry when George Bailey yells at his Uncle for losing the bank deposit. I fall in love with Cary Grant in _The Bishop's Wife_. I love that moment when you sit the little ones on Santa's lap...and they decide whether they will give in to the terror and scream or tell him what they want. I love the letters to Santa in my local newspaper that aren't greedy...especially ones where they ask for something not just for themselves, but for someone else too. I tie the perfect bow on every present. I treat myself to lots of sweets that I don't have the budget for the other eleven months of the year. I practice good will towards men.

Christmas to me is magic. I'm a little embarrassed to say that I believe that, but I do, and y'all can just jump on this bandwagon 'cause I won't allow it any other way.  If you've ever opened a box of Christmas decorations/ornaments in July then you know it's true. The bright and shiny things look garish and gaudy. You'd be nuts to put them up in your house. But sometime after Thanksgiving, they change. Then, they're lovely. It's magic.

I've written more than enough, lol. I'll just say this, about every Christmas, but especially this one:

There had never been such a Christmas.


----------



## rainyday (Dec 12, 2006)

Wish we had a "post of the month" section here, my dear friend. That was beautiful.


----------



## ripley (Dec 12, 2006)

You just liked the part about Randy Quaid's bulge. Brought a tear to your eye, did it?


----------



## Esme (Dec 12, 2006)

Um, sorry to butt in, but wasn't it oranges for Christmas in _Little Women_???

I could be remembering completely wrong though. It's been a looonnnggg time.


----------



## Michelle (Dec 12, 2006)

Ahhhh, yes! The true joys of Christmas.  Just for you, Rip.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 12, 2006)

Sleigh bells on the dog! *laugh*

Reminds me of the time we belled the cat. And that night, and all night long, we heard *dingle*, *jingle*, *dingle* as that damn cat ran around the house.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 12, 2006)

*snicker*

Oh, well...
It were nice times back when the neighbors were not only allowed, but also able to drive a car... (They're not the same neighbors, those that lived here back then, now live somewhere else...) *sigh*


----------



## Carrie (Dec 12, 2006)

Esme said:


> Um, sorry to butt in, but wasn't it oranges for Christmas in _Little Women_???
> 
> I could be remembering completely wrong though. It's been a looonnnggg time.



I um....actually have never read Little Women (shame on me, blush!), but it's definitely in Little House on the Prairie. It could easily be in both, though - fresh fruit was a very big deal back then. 

And rip, I do remember the peppermint sticks, too!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 12, 2006)

OH man, I loved Little House on a Prairie. I remember telling my dad in my wiley 9 year old ways that I wished I could live during the time that Laura Ingalls did, and he totally went off on me about how rough a life it was and that I had no idea what I was talking about. My dad, the working class hero, an expert in smashing dreams.

I remember the peppermint or candy sticks--the nickel kind--that the girls went nutso over. I remember distinctly being wowed by their excitment cause I was a huge kid with access to junkfood all the time. A peppermint stick? And you're gonna save it and cherish it? Gross.

Yeah, and oranges. Wahoo! Oranges! It did all hit me very hard that I should be more thankful. Oh the life lessons of Laura Ingalls.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 12, 2006)

My complaint?

You people have the worst case of A.D.D. EVER and this thread is SO far off-track.

(I still love you all though)


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 12, 2006)

OMFG. O.M.F.G. THEY TOWED MY CAR. TOWED IT. GONE. AND NO ONE SEEMS TO KNOW THE GOD FORSAKEN PHONE NUMBER OF THE MOTHERFUCKERS THAT TOWED IT. I NEED MY CAR. THIS IS NOT A REQUEST, IT IS NOT A LUXURY. I NEED IT. MY MONEY IS IN IT, MY ID IS IN IT. I AM GOING TO STANGLE THE NEAREST COP, AND THEN I WILL ONLY BE ABLE TO GET CONJUGAL VISITS. 

FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK STREET CLEANING. I HATE THIS FUCKING CITY. I HOPE IS BURNS TO A PILE OR RUBBLE AND DUST.

:shocked: :shocked: :shocked: 
    


AND I have the flu. I need a hug...from someone that has the flu shot.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 12, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> My complaint?
> 
> You people have the worst case of A.D.D. EVER and this thread is SO far off-track.
> 
> (I still love you all though)



Let me get it back on track then, sweetie.

BOO HOO! I hate my life, I'm lonely and tired and sick of being sick and tired. My back hurts, this coffee tastes gross, I don't think my new cat likes me, I can't seem to orgasm without personal intervention, I don't make enough money, people be calling me all the time to get $ I don't got, the labor movement is in the pits, I can't meet a nice girl to save my life, I'm a size queen without ever having size, I hate winter and Michigan, I'm depressed, and I'm afraid I'm not doing the right thing.

Is that worthy of the complaint thread back-on-trackness yet?


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 12, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Let me get it back on track then, sweetie.
> 
> BOO HOO! I hate my life, I'm lonely and tired and sick of being sick and tired. My back hurts, this coffee tastes gross, I don't think my new cat likes me, I can't seem to orgasm without personal intervention, I don't make enough money, people be calling me all the time to get $ I don't got, the labor movement is in the pits, I can't meet a nice girl to save my life, I'm a size queen without ever having size, I hate winter and Michigan, I'm depressed, and I'm afraid I'm not doing the right thing.
> 
> Is that worthy of the complaint thread back-on-trackness yet?



I can't believe it took this long. 

(I'm proud of you though, AFG! Good work!)


----------



## JoyJoy (Dec 12, 2006)

Ripley, your post made me feel like this:






.....and it reminded me of why I love you so much. Thank you, my dear. You've turned it all around for me. 



ripley said:


> I practice good will towards men.


 
I told Santa in my letter that I really want pics of this....so start posting, Ms. Elf :happy:


----------



## metalheadFA (Dec 12, 2006)

We just recieved the most anal letter from our estate agent (it graded each room out of 10 with detailed inventory of every frigging particle) following house inspection that if we dont get rid of the scuff marks our bikes and blades have caused the wall we are going to be charged and that are shower isnt clean enough when it was cleaned this morning and apparently the chimney breast in my room is dirty although I dont recall touching it since I moved in.
This is ignoring the fact we pay 300 quid a month ($600) each to live in a centre terrace piece of crap that we have been requesting our boiler to be fixed, get a new fridge that doesnt leak, an oven that cooks rather than heats like one of those kiddie cup cake makers with a lightbulb and to have a bike rail installed. Im about ready to put a Molotov through there shop or squat it either way im going to make their lives misery.
After I have cooked (or tanned) a pizza in a sunbed.


----------



## JoyJoy (Dec 12, 2006)

metalheadFA said:


> ... get rid of the scuff marks our bikes and blades have caused the wall we are going to be charged and that are shower isnt clean enough when it was cleaned this morning and apparently the chimney breast in my room is dirty although I dont recall touching it since I moved in.


 It sucks that they're being so anal, but seriously....buy some of these, and the scuff marks, and likely some of the other problems, will be gone in a flash. Those things are a wonder.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Dec 12, 2006)

metalheadFA said:


> the chimney breast in my room is dirty although I dont recall touching it since I moved in



I don't know what the heck this means, but it sounds kinda naughty.

edited cuz it's Christmas, and I shouldn't swear, dangit.


----------



## metalheadFA (Dec 12, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> I don't know what the hell this means, but it sounds naughty.



The best part is on the sheet it seems to read "chewing breast."
well they asked for it.



> It sucks that they're being so anal, but seriously....buy some of these, and the scuff marks, and likely some of the other problems, will be gone in a flash. Those things are a wonder.



Cool Ill give that a shot! last stuff we used stripped the paint from the wall!


----------



## CuteyChubb (Dec 12, 2006)

Don't burn 'em Metalhead. You'll be in the states soon enough. You're paying way too many quids over there. P.S. The cost of living in Houston, Texas ranks best in the nation I hear.


----------



## snuggletiger (Dec 12, 2006)

Today's random complaint/rant, is the #2 guy's redhead secretary. The woman can clearly demonstrate why some people have to be hand held, and why the ditzy redhead who only got the job based on her kneepad abilities is making more then me is another travesty. Anyway the woman calls me on my office phone and goes on a 4 minute tirade about why isn't someone else on the other end and I said what part of my name is on the extension is too difficult for you. Is it the spelling? or the phone says my name and hello i answered with this is <insert name> speaking and OMG they match. She seriously should go back to serving drinkies.


----------



## Carrie (Dec 12, 2006)

snuggletiger said:


> Today's random complaint/rant, is the #2 guy's redhead secretary. The woman can clearly demonstrate why some people have to be hand held, and why the ditzy redhead who only got the job based on her kneepad abilities is making more then me is another travesty.



Yeah. Those goddamn redheads.


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 12, 2006)

Went and got my car from those car thiefin' Nazis. *grumbles about $60 being gone from savings now* That street better be so clean I can see my ass in the reflection...


----------



## snuggletiger (Dec 12, 2006)

Honestly I shouldn't answer the phone. Is it so wrong to refer to certain customers as charity cases?


----------



## rainyday (Dec 12, 2006)

ripley said:


> You just liked the part about Randy Quaid's bulge. Brought a tear to your eye, did it?


Hey now. Just because you can read my mind doesn't mean you need to tell everyone what I'm thinking.

And just for Blackjack, here's my complaint:

Despite pain meds, my kitty is hurting and there's nothing more I can do for him until we see the specialist Friday. I hate, hate watching people I love be in pain (yes, cats are people too) and I've had a lifetime's worth of it already, dammit.


----------



## Zandoz (Dec 12, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Sleigh bells on the dog! *laugh*
> 
> Reminds me of the time we belled the cat. And that night, and all night long, we heard *dingle*, *jingle*, *dingle* as that damn cat ran around the house.



When JP was a kitten we belled him so he could not sneak up on the other cat Monty. I'm thinking we may have to do that with Spunky Kitten, because he has the other three cats and the dog terrorized. The little snot definitely lives up to his name.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 12, 2006)

I spent all freaking day in a workshop on guiding reading listening to a freaking cackling woman..she didn't laugh..she cackled. I still totally feel like shit and I just want to medicate and go to bed..

and I CAN'T

Tonight is our damn Christmas program and I have to be there.

I swear, I'm sneezing on everyone once I get there too..

BAH HUMBUG


----------



## supersoup (Dec 12, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Yeah. Those goddamn redheads.


eff 'em all!!!!!!!!!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 12, 2006)

I hate working with students sometimes. I loathe late conference calls that don't get steam until 9:20. I'm old, damnit!!!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Dec 12, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Despite pain meds, my kitty is hurting and there's nothing more I can do for him until we see the specialist Friday. I hate, hate watching people I love be in pain (yes, cats are people too) and I've had a lifetime's worth of it already, dammit.



Poor kitty.... Poor Rainy... I'm sorry honey. I hope you get good news on Friday.

My complaint is that I'm thousands of miles away from my brother and have a million questions to ask his doc but, well, I'm so far away so I'm of no real use to anyone. He gets his heart MRI tomorrow and I hope it's good news, though I'm not sure what that is. Surgery? Is surgery good news? I suppose, when the option is that he's too weak for surgery. 

My petty complaint is that my daughter downloaded a virus onto her computer and so tomorrow, on my day off, I have to get it taken care of -- at no small cost, no doubt. And she has the nerve to be pissy with me about. Aaaagh. Teens...


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 13, 2006)

Day two of sitting at home feeling like an ass crack. My doctor is closed on Wednesdays. WHAT DOCTOR'S OFFICE IS CLOSED ON WEDNESDAYS?? Is five days a week too much work for you?! 

Cold, hot, shiver, nauseous, weak, disoriented, lost my voice, and I have NO VICODIN COUGH SYRUP LEFT.

Maybe I should just go to the ER. But if I can drive myself, then it's not a medical emergency. 

*needs warm body to snuggle and tuck me in to bed and fix me chicken soup; to this person I will be forever indebted and grateful*


----------



## KuroBara (Dec 13, 2006)

This1Yankee said:


> Day two of sitting at home feeling like an ass crack. My doctor is closed on Wednesdays. WHAT DOCTOR'S OFFICE IS CLOSED ON WEDNESDAYS?? Is five days a week too much work for you?!
> 
> Cold, hot, shiver, nauseous, weak, disoriented, lost my voice, and I have NO VICODIN COUGH SYRUP LEFT.
> 
> ...


Aww, Yankee. If I were there, you'd be taken care of, no debt needed. But I'm not, so I send my sympathies.

As for complaints, I'm irked that I can't think of anything I want for Christmas. This and my Birthday are the only times of the year I can demand gifts and I'm tapped out. I can't even think of anything I just sorta want that my family could afford. My own apartment, my car paid off, those are outside of their scope. Dang.


----------



## moonvine (Dec 13, 2006)

This1Yankee said:


> Maybe I should just go to the ER. But if I can drive myself, then it's not a medical emergency.



NOT true. I have driven myself during several medical emergencies. Most of the time they wouldn't let me drive back home because they admitted me to the hospital. If you feel like you need to go to the ER, go.


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 13, 2006)

Thank you Kuro, you sweet thing.

I have no insurance. I would much rather pay $70 bucks for an out of pocket doctor visit, than $500 bucks for the ER. Otherwise, I would be in my car right now, on my way. Thanks though moonvine!!


*AHA* Found free service that I can go to for meds and doctor visit. Will have to wait for an hour after registering, but I can deal with that. Going at 2pm. Now I can go back to sleep. Thanks girls  *


----------



## KuroBara (Dec 13, 2006)

There are no BWW/BHM/FA/FFA events here!! None! I can't meet people unless I travel somewhere up North or the MidWest, and I can't afford to take time off or spend like that!!! ARGHHHH! I'm just a simple sweet BBW who wants to congregate outside of the Internet with like minded people. I have joined here, Southern BBWs, and even MySpace!!! MySPace!! And do you know what I have found? Tennessee, or at least Memphis, TN and its surrounding areas are utter voids of companionship. I know there are fat people here. I'm looking at them everywhere I go. I know someone out there wants said fat people because I see they have children. Where are the FAs? Heck, I'm not totally bi, but I will take attention form a FFA. I just want to know I am not alone. Crud!


----------



## CuteyChubb (Dec 13, 2006)

KuroBara said:


> There are no BWW/BHM/FA/FFA events here!! None! I can't meet people unless I travel somewhere up North or the MidWest, and I can't afford to take time off or spend like that!!! ARGHHHH! I'm just a simple sweet BBW who wants to congregate outside of the Internet with like minded people. I have joined here, Southern BBWs, and even MySpace!!! MySPace!! And do you know what I have found? Tennessee, or at least Memphis, TN and its surrounding areas are utter voids of companionship. I know there are fat people here. I'm looking at them everywhere I go. I know someone out there wants said fat people because I see they have children. Where are the FAs? Heck, I'm not totally bi, but I will take attention form a FFA. I just want to know I am not alone. Crud!



Kuro,

Don't despair. You are young. He (or she) is out there. Hold your head up high, throw your shoulders back and walk tall. In other words, carry yourself with pride. When you least expect it, you will find it.


----------



## KuroBara (Dec 13, 2006)

CuteyChubb said:


> Kuro,
> 
> Don't despair. You are young. He (or she) is out there. Hold your head up high, throw your shoulders back and walk tall. In other words, carry yourself with pride. When you least expect it, you will find it.


Thanks so much, CC, but I'm 26, almost 27! Time is runnig out. I have yet to have a substantial give and take equally relationship. I need fulfilment. Cheesecake only goes so far.


----------



## FreeThinker (Dec 13, 2006)

KuroBara said:


> Thanks so much, CC, but I'm 26, almost 27! Time is runnig out.



You're too young to be thinking that way.

Relax.

Serendipity is a funny thing.

...and a long word.


----------



## Ericthonius (Dec 13, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> You're too young to be thinking that way.
> 
> Relax.
> 
> ...



FT's right, give it time...

(BTW... Serendipity, (III), is also a great ice cream parlor down the block from Bloomingdales in Manhattan.)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 13, 2006)

Oh my goodness! I missed celebrating my 1000th post! ARGH!


----------



## supersoup (Dec 14, 2006)

come on january 10th and 11th!!!!

i'm so tired of feeling like shit. effing kidney. today's gonna suck.

ouch.


----------



## This1Yankee (Dec 14, 2006)

Still ill, but feeling better. The headache and nose bleeds have subsided. I ate about a hundred pierogies. However I still can't do much other than sit at the PC, or lay in bed. So off I shall be, to read a good book, and snuggle with my overized red flannel pillow, wishing that it were a real and equally as snuggly person. 

Glad Dims is back up, I was worried for a minute. I miss so much shite when I sleep...


----------



## Tina (Dec 14, 2006)

Geez, Yank, I sure hope you feel better soon. Poor dear. :kiss2:


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Dec 14, 2006)

OK, normally I try not to dwell on complaints, but today sucked Tammy Faye's toenail polish off.

I was supposed to get an MRI. Two attempts and a full-blown panic attack later, no MRI is had. I get to try again, with Valium, O joy, o rapture.

I don't think the Valium will really help. I'd be OK if it were just my head in there, but when my whole body has to be stuffed in without an extra centimeter of space and having to suck in to even begin to fit- 
I freak when they get to about hip level, and I can't imagine NOT freaking.

I tried meditation techniques and the like. Now I'm just whining, which is at least more fun than imploding in a ball of fear.


----------



## supersoup (Dec 14, 2006)

QuasimodoQT said:


> OK, normally I try not to dwell on complaints, but today sucked Tammy Faye's toenail polish off.
> 
> I was supposed to get an MRI. Two attempts and a full-blown panic attack later, no MRI is had. I get to try again, with Valium, O joy, o rapture.
> 
> ...



i was the same way, i get anxiety attacks when i feel claustrophobic...i've had several since my first attempt and they've all gone well. i just tell myself, 'manda, you are intelligent and an adult, and this needs to be done...mind over matter, breathe and close your eyes, it's only going to help you'. that has worked for me. i hope your next one goes well!


----------



## MissToodles (Dec 14, 2006)

Why do people feel the need to stare when a handicapped person gets on the bus? I feel it's so rude towards the person. I don't even bother to look, but to everyone else it seeems like a free freak show. I'm not disabled and this bothers me!


----------



## metalheadFA (Dec 15, 2006)

So ive been offline for a couple of days because at the Christmas Party of uber tweeness that I had hoped wouldn't occur a lumox of someone elses friend managed to severe our router cable... to say I was displeased was an understatement as I was then encarcerated in the whole terrible mess of a social gathering for a further three hours!


----------



## supersoup (Dec 16, 2006)

eff you cable company. try replacing your wires so my cable stops shitting out on me.


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks for th MRI pep talk, Soup, you cutie. May your cable be merry and bright.


----------



## Esme (Dec 17, 2006)

Scrubbing the floor old-fashioned style (hands and knees) sucks! 










looks nice though


----------



## CleverBomb (Dec 18, 2006)

MissToodles said:


> Why do people feel the need to stare when a handicapped person gets on the bus? I feel it's so rude towards the person. I don't even bother to look, but to everyone else it seeems like a free freak show. I'm not disabled and this bothers me!


I stare.
Not at the person, but at the wheelchair lift mechanism -- because mechanical things fascinate me.

-Rusty


----------



## supersoup (Dec 18, 2006)

my work christmas party is today, and i want nothing to do with it. it's a day where everyone pretends they like each other, fake smiles and cheer all around, and we have HORRIBLE catering brought in...bahhhh humbug. the only good thing are the two enormous batches of brownies i made last night that i will be existing on today...mmmmmmmmm. eff work parties, eff fake attitudes, and eff catering that's guaranteed to give you the instantaneous shits. no thanks!!


----------



## CuteyChubb (Dec 19, 2006)

My leg hurts. I need to Christmas shop with a hurt leg. Time is running out.........how many more shopping days til Christmas?? 6. Damn.


----------



## Tina (Dec 19, 2006)

Cutey, maybe you can find one of those mobility carts wherever you shop? That would give your leg a break.


----------



## CuteyChubb (Dec 19, 2006)

Tina, 

That's what I think I will do. Scoot around and get it done.


----------



## Tina (Dec 19, 2006)

Please do, honey. I hate to think of you in pain doing your shopping.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Dec 19, 2006)

Not having a Christmas tree




makes any other decorations seem pointless.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Dec 19, 2006)

CuteyChubb said:


> My leg hurts. I need to Christmas shop with a hurt leg. Time is running out.........how many more shopping days til Christmas?? 6. Damn.



I say SCOOT! As much as you need to. I have my very own scooter that my insurance paid for and I love it!! be comfy and enjoy your shopping!


----------



## Donna (Dec 19, 2006)

You know what really burns my ass? And no, not a flame about two feet high! 

Pomposity and Hubris! 

People who think they are better than others and have to constantly try and compensate for their lack of social skills by mentioning how smart they are (or how rich they are, or how beautiful they are.) I hate condescending people. Hate them with a purple effing passion. People who are truly smart don't have to go around bragging about it. And they certainly don't feel the need to talk down to us mere plebians!


----------



## ripley (Dec 19, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> Not having a Christmas tree
> 
> 
> 
> makes any other decorations seem pointless.


 
Why no tree?? 





Donnaalicious said:


> You know what really burns my ass? And no, not a flame about two feet high!
> 
> Pomposity and Hubris!
> 
> People who think they are better than others and have to constantly try and compensate for their lack of social skills by mentioning how smart they are (or how rich they are, or how beautiful they are.) I hate condescending people. Hate them with a purple effing passion. People who are truly smart don't have to go around bragging about it. And they certainly don't feel the need to talk down to us mere plebians!



Arrogance is pretty ugly, I agree. Tell me who was mean to our Donna and I'll go kick their ass...I'm not strong but I fight dirty.:huh:


----------



## Miss Vickie (Dec 19, 2006)

Donnaalicious said:


> You know what really burns my ass? And no, not a flame about two feet high!
> 
> Pomposity and Hubris!
> 
> People who think they are better than others and have to constantly try and compensate for their lack of social skills by mentioning how smart they are (or how rich they are, or how beautiful they are.) I hate condescending people. Hate them with a purple effing passion. People who are truly smart don't have to go around bragging about it. And they certainly don't feel the need to talk down to us mere plebians!



I have found that the smartest people I know are also the humblest. They don't need to beat those around them about the head and shoulders with how brilliant/talented/beautiful they are. They're just naturally that way and, naturally, people flock to them.

Braggarts, OTOH, are not usually very fun to be around, are they?

My complaint? A rough birth the other night and heavy heavy snow to be shoveled have conspired to mess up my back so badly that even a visit to my chiro didn't do the trick yesterday. I'm going to try soaking in the hot tub at my workout joint today, see if that helps. But right now, my low back hurts like a mofo, and the timing couldn't be worse since I have just three days to get "everything done for Christmas" before going back to work for a long, five night stretch.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Dec 19, 2006)

ripley said:


> Why no tree??


One of our cats eats them. Artificial, real... makes no difference. We tried to set up the fake tree and she went after it like a zombie after live brains. She was maniacal and compulsive in her determination. She actually _eats _plastic of all kinds, and a full size tree (yes, she'll finish it off) will probably kill her. 

I know it's stupid - but it makes me really sad not to have a tree. Especially this year.


----------



## ripley (Dec 19, 2006)

Not stupid at all...that would really bother me too. 



P.S. Your cat is a little mental.


----------



## Donna (Dec 19, 2006)

ripley said:


> Arrogance is pretty ugly, I agree. Tell me who was mean to our Donna and I'll go kick their ass...I'm not strong but I fight dirty.:huh:





Miss Vickie said:


> I have found that the smartest people I know are also the humblest. They don't need to beat those around them about the head and shoulders with how brilliant/talented/beautiful they are. They're just naturally that way and, naturally, people flock to them.
> 
> Braggarts, OTOH, are not usually very fun to be around, are they?
> 
> My complaint? A rough birth the other night and heavy heavy snow to be shoveled have conspired to mess up my back so badly that even a visit to my chiro didn't do the trick yesterday. I'm going to try soaking in the hot tub at my workout joint today, see if that helps. But right now, my low back hurts like a mofo, and the timing couldn't be worse since I have just three days to get "everything done for Christmas" before going back to work for a long, five night stretch.



Awwww Ripley :wubu: 

I'm sorry about your back, Vick. Hope it heals soon.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Dec 19, 2006)

> P.S. Your cat is a little mental.



You have no idea. She's a 10 pound evil genius, and we all dance to her tune. 

Brings new meaning to being 'pussy whipped'.


----------



## Donna (Dec 19, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> You have no idea. She's a 10 pound evil genius, and we all dance to her tune.
> 
> Brings new meaning to being 'pussy whipped'.



Ok, I just have to share this...and my apologies to anyone who has seen this before. Someone sent it to me in an email a while back...

This is obviously how things are at Sammie's house.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Dec 19, 2006)

My brother got fired today. And I leave in a few hours to go see him.

Our holiday will be filled with much drunkenness, I can tell.


----------



## Carrie (Dec 19, 2006)

Oh, Ren, I'm so sorry.  

I'm glad you'll be there to lend some sisterly support.


----------



## Zandoz (Dec 19, 2006)

ripley said:


> P.S. Your cat is a little mental.



Isn't that the definition of cat?


So far I'm shocked and amazed that our 4 mobil mischief units have pretty much left the tree alone. The wreaths Pammie was making....another matter all together. Can you say festive holiday kitty box scoopings?


----------



## Tina (Dec 19, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> We tried to set up the fake tree and she went after it like a zombie after live brains.






My favorite sentence of the day. Love it! 



> I know it's stupid - but it makes me really sad not to have a tree. Especially this year.



No, it's not stupid, Sammie. I feel the same way -- for different reasons that shall go unelucidated.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Dec 19, 2006)

The dresses I ordered from Igigi didn't show up today, so I'm going to have to wait until I get back to see them. Plus, the UPS tracking number is a recycled one, and it says that it was delivered to some place in August, 5 months before I ordered them.


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Dec 20, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> One of our cats eats them. Artificial, real... makes no difference. We tried to set up the fake tree and she went after it like a zombie after live brains. She was maniacal and compulsive in her determination. She actually _eats _plastic of all kinds, and a full size tree (yes, she'll finish it off) will probably kill her.
> 
> I know it's stupid - but it makes me really sad not to have a tree. Especially this year.




If you are REALLY missing it and find yourself with motivation to spare, could a tree be suspended from the ceiling, not touching the floor... so presents could still be piled underneath? Or is she, er... upwardly mobile?  

Our late Striper could shoot up a wall over 6 feet to neatly slice out the bottom of the kitchen garbage bag we thought we'd put out of reach. But if your kitty is less psycho than that, perhaps a Dali-esque Christmas might be in order some year. If you do it, pls post pix thx!


----------



## Friday (Dec 20, 2006)

> Plus, the UPS tracking number is a recycled one, and it says that it was delivered to some place in August, 5 months before I ordered them.



Good ole UPS. Since I complained about a package that never arrived in March they like to throw my stuff off the side of the porch into the long grass under the Japanese maple, where you have to climb over the brick planter to reach it. :doh: Feel the wrath of brown.


----------



## missaf (Dec 20, 2006)

Samantha you could do a paper tree on the wall and paint it, or what we do when we can't afford a real one, a stuffed animal tree


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 20, 2006)

What about a cat food tree? That would throw her. :bow:


----------



## CleverBomb (Dec 20, 2006)

Bacon.
Denny's.

The batch I just had tasted wretched -- greasy and bitter. I left half _and I *never*_ do that!

I was, to say the least, unpleasantly surprised.
Normally, they do bacon pretty well. New supplier? Dirty grilll? Whatever the reason, bleah.

-Rusty


----------



## JoyJoy (Dec 20, 2006)

Vicki, I hope your back feels better so that you're better able to get through your long work days. 

Ren, I'm sorry to hear about your brother's job. Here's hoping that the holidays have a little brightness to them anyway, and that he's able to find a new job quickly!

Sam...hope you can find something to replace your tree that can mean as much as a tree would. 

One of my cats has a similar urge. She has taken to kneading and sucking on any plastic bag left where she can get to it. It's the oddest thing, and I'm very worried she's going to choke on a piece of plastic one of these days, so we have to be careful about leaving any bags on the floor.


----------



## candygodiva (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm really starting to hate the holidays.
This is yet another year when I have no idea where I'm gonna be living come New Years. Our landlord is raising the rent by $200 when the lease is up at the end of the month, and there is absolutely nothing for rent around here right now.
My complaint is about landlords who think they can get $700 for a trashy little place they could barely get $500 for the year before...jerks!


----------



## Tina (Dec 20, 2006)

Sorry to hear that, Candy. It sure is a holiday ruiner. That should be illegal. I hope something comes up for you.


----------



## ripley (Dec 20, 2006)

One phone call and my Christmas spirit goes from off the charts to zilch.


----------



## Tina (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm sorry, ripley.


----------



## snuggletiger (Dec 20, 2006)

I am sorry Ripley, would it help if I sang a christmas song?


----------



## ripley (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks Tina.

And yes, snuggletiger...sing Silver Bells and bring me an Orange Crush float.


----------



## snuggletiger (Dec 20, 2006)

That I can do 
My complaint is why is it when you want to plan for something, its always something too expensive.


----------

